# Anyone interested in a sci-fi group promo?



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

*WE ARE OFFICIALLY FULL.**

TO ALL PROMO PARTICIPANTS:

Please tweet and share the giveaway on Twitter and FB at least once a day. Here is a standard tweet you can use:

HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $175 in Amazon gift cards + lots of great sci-fi books & swag. Click to enter -->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway Plz RT

EDIT #2

Okay, here is what chrisanthropic has offered to assist with:


Create a Listmania list
Promote on the promo facebook page
Promote the promo website
Twitter Hashtag
Create promo artwork (banner, badge, etc)
Mention the promo in all of our book descriptions and link to the listmania page
I'll pay for a 2 day ad on ENT

Janneco has offered to handle the Rafflecopter giveaway. Paypal your $5-10 donation toward the Amazon gift card(s) to simpleschooling at gmail dot com.

GIVEAWAY PRIZES:
GRAND PRIZE - $100 GC to Amazon
FIRST PRIZE - $50 GC to Amazon
RUNNER-UPS - Paperbacks and/or swag

No Shelter Trilogy by T.S. Welti (paperback)
Night of the Purple Moon by Scott Cramer (paperback)
Deep Into the Game: Gameland (Episode One) by Saul Tanpepper (paperback)
Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms (First Edition) by Mark Whiteway (paperback)
Blood Will Tell by Christine Pope (paperback)

*


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got sci-fi!  

When is Cyber-monday?


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm interested.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I was going to do one on my birthday for 6-7 December. I have a freebie set then, and it's SF.

Lemme see if I can dig out the thread. Dunno if anyone responded.

ETA: I found it. Replied to my own thread to bump it.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in. What do you have in mind?


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

willing to include the often overlooked SFR genre?  

"I've got spaceships.. Spaceships of love..."   

*ahem* Sorry, I was channeling one of my characters there for a minute.. worst pickup lines in the known galaxy.

Seriously, if its science fiction, count me in!


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm interested.  What's the plan?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in.
Space ship standing by for lift-off.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> I've got sci-fi!
> 
> When is Cyber-monday?


November 26.

From Wikipedia: "Cyber Monday is a marketing term for the Monday immediately following Black Friday, the Friday following Thanksgiving Day in the United States, created by companies to persuade people to shop online." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber_Monday

This is a possibility for me. My self-imposed release date is Dec 1, but if I can get the eBook up by Nov 26, then I'm in!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

cekilgore said:


> willing to include the often overlooked SFR genre?


I'd like to know this, too. I have two SFR books that I'd love to include in the promo.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I got this beauty  it could use some promo, last sale been... well so long ago I don't remember.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Me, too! What's the plan? Blog hop? Giveaways? Rafflecopter? Sandwich boards?


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Would depend on the plan, but I'm interested.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

When you say sci-fi do you mean the hard SF kind of sci-fi or anything from time travel to alternate history??


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in. I've no prior experience with group promos but willing to learn.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'd like to be involved as well.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a time travel I'm releasing in the next week or so, which I can put into Select, if you all want to do a free promo. Would that fit? If so, I'm in. I've had a _little_ recent experience with a group promo. 

~Cate


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm interested, too...


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested! What would we need to do?


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

You have my attention as well.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I'm in.
> Space ship standing by for lift-off.


Commencing countdown.



cekilgore said:


> willing to include the often overlooked SFR genre?


I don't see why not. Plus, I hear it's a way under represented category. We must help you spread the word.

So cool to see so many interested. I was thinking free and $0.99 promos the week of cyber Monday possibly coupled with a rafflecopter giveaway of an Amazon gift card the week before (ending the day before Cyber Monday) in order to get eyes on everyone before the group promo.

I got a private message and we may be getting some help with a website. I'm going to ask him to come on over and discuss it with everyone as I'm on my way out the door. Be back soon.


----------



## J. Alan Stephens (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I could definitely use a boost.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm up for it, but I'm not sure what to do?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay, I'm listening.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

If all goes as planned, my dystopian novella should be released in a few weeks.  Count me in!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Would anyone like to add suggestions for the group promo? I'll repost some here and copy them to the original post:


Everyone provides their website, mailing list, Facebook, and Twitter links for the rafflecopter giveaway by November 18th
Rafflecopter giveaway for $100 Amazon gift card goes live November 19th and ends November 25th. This should set us all up to reach more "fans" and friends/followers of fans when the promo goes live the next day
Cyber Sci-fi Promo November 26-30. We could create a website, using an existing site, or we could just create a list of all our books on Amazon (I'm more in favor of this idea).

Does this sound like something we'd like to do? We could all pitch in $5-10 bucks for the gift card, depending on how many of us decide to participate.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

I sent the PM she mentioned and I offered to co-sponsor the promo and put it up on my site.

I wanted to make sure T.S. was cool with the idea before I just jumped in (she is).

I've previusly run a fantasy group promo and a horror group promo with others from here on the forum. After running those I decided to convert the site from a "promo only" site to a daily freebie site focused on horror, sci-fi, and fantasy. I also post for kindle, kobo, and nook, so there's that too.

Anyhow, I'm offering to host the promo on the site. For the days of the promo there will be no other posts and the main page will display the promo.

I'm at work today, but in order to help get things rolling I'll get a sign-up form set up and have it shared later today. The form is mostly so I know who's involved, what book, etc. So, besides that, here's some quetions I have:


What dates specifically do people want to do this?
How many days? (Based on prior promos, I suggest 2)
Free? $.99? Both?
Anything else?

Here's what I've done in the past (and am willing to do myself):

Create a Listmania list
Promote on the promo facebook page
Promote the promo website
Twitter Hashtag
Create promo artwork (banner, badge, etc)
Mention the promo in all of our book descriptions and link to the listmania page
I'll pay for a 2 day ad on ENT


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm definitely IN.  I'm totally cool with doing either a free or .99 promo, whatever the general consensus is.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'll pay for a 2 day ad on ENT


Grateful you're doing all this, and I'm sure there'll be a ton of question and clarifications. I'm just curious why you'd pay for an ad yourself. Yes, I see you're selling your wife's book (kudos) on the site and the more traffic, etc, etc, but it doesn't appear you're using affiliate codes. This seems like a lost opportunity for income. I may be wrong (just did a quick look around), but if not, let me know if you're interested and I'll get you hooked up.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Grateful you're doing all this, and I'm sure there'll be a ton of question and clarifications. I'm just curious why you'd pay for an ad yourself. Yes, I see you're selling your wife's book (kudos) on the site and the more traffic, etc, etc, but it doesn't appear you're using affiliate codes. This seems like a lost opportunity for income. I may be wrong (just did a quick look around), but if not, let me know if you're interested and I'll get you hooked up.


Actually, other than my wife's books being listed with every other book from previous promos, she gets no special treatment 

As far as affiliate links, I have them for amazon and kobo but it's on the backend so the links are listed clean and then the affiliate code gets added once clicked. This isn't anything sneaky, merely a plugin that directs all kindle links to the correct country (Amazon, UK, DE, IT, etc) of folks browsing the site.

I have affiliate links for Kobo as well (and links to kobo uk, kobo canada). There are no affilate links for B&N for now.

Why am I doing it? Because at heart I'm still a dirty punk-rock kid who believes in quality DIY and community and I'm no writer but want to provide whatever support I can for artists I appreciate. Is the extra $20 a month nice? Sure. But that's not the focus.

Why do I offer to pay for the ad myself? Because asking for money in prior promos has created a divide between those that can and can't. I've seen some people say that everyone should have to pay and others say they're starving artists/students and really can't afford the $5. At this point, I work full time and can afford a little extra to help out. Donations for ads are alway welcome (and allow us to get more ads) but I don't want to see people argue about who can afford what so I pay for it myself.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm definitely IN. I'm totally cool with doing either a free or .99 promo, whatever the general consensus is.


Same here! I'm also fine with contributing $$ toward the gift card. (Although I'm not sure what to do if we go with free, considering neither of the books I'm promoting is in Select, and Amazon has been so twitchy about price-matching to free.)


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never done a promo quite like this before, so I have some questions:

1. When people signup for the $100 Amazon giftcard, whose mailing list will they end up on?
2. Are we each giving away book copies on our own website, in addition to being placed on a communal site?
3. How many people will be involved in the promo? Will we have a limit?
4. Is this a promo for books on all distributors (Smash, Kobo, Amazon, PubIt etc.)?
5. How does giving away a $100 giftcard benefit us? I would think maybe giving away specific books would be better. But then again, I'm new to this so excuse me if I'm missing something that more experienced people already know.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Chris is being extremely generous to offer us his assistance. I know a lot of us are scrambling to make word counts for NaNo this time of year, so we could use all the help we can get.

Christine: I think we're going to do both free and $0.99 promos. 

Chris has offer to set up two separate pages on his site, one for free books and the other for $0.99 deals. Though, I'm wondering if maybe we should just have one page with two columns, the free list and the $0.99 list. This way, those interested in the deals could easily grab the freebies and vice versa. The Listmania list on Amazon would include all titles, free and $0.99, to maximize cross promotion.

Chris has offered to pay for the ENT ad, so we would only need to contribute to the gift card giveaway. If anyone wants to donate extra to the cause, we could probably book another ad (if we hurry up and decide now).


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I've never done a promo quite like this before, so I have some questions:
> 
> 1. When people signup for the $100 Amazon giftcard, whose mailing list will they end up on?
> 2. Are we each giving away book copies on our own website, in addition to being placed on a communal site?
> ...


1. The giveaway would link directly to each author's individual sign up page and they could decide who they want to sign up with.
2. We're not giving away books on the group promo site, just on retailer sites. Chris has offered to promote the group promo on his freebie site, which will link to Amazon, B&N, etc., wherever the book is free or reduced to $0.99.
3. I'm not sure how many authors will be involved yet, but we're hoping to at least get 20 authors. I would think the limit would be 30 maybe 40 authors. Not sure on that yet.
4. Obviously, the primary retailer would be Amazon because we can make a Listmania list featuring all the books in a single place with ready made purchase links, but we can also put links to other retailers on Chris's site.
5. That's a good question, and the gift card giveaway is really just to build our network prior to the start of the group promo. If you gain 15-20 Facebook followers through the rafflecopter giveaway, that's potentially 15 x [X number of friends they have] seeing your promo when you post the link on your Facebook page. The number, of course, grows exponentially when you factor in that all the other authors are going to be promoting you, as well.

So, are you in?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in, but I'd like to handle the Rafflecopter if everyone is cool with that.  The Spookaganza one, which was great - I'm not knocking it, but it was not set up properly.  I'm not sure how much good it did me to be honest, and if we're going to do a Rafflecopter I'd like it to have the proper links and verification so that everyone gets something out of the promo, even if they get no sales.

So I'm in, I'll pay towards the same $100 card or sponsor another one, but only if the Rafflecopter is set up so we get legitimate entries.

(One page two columns, definitely.)


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'm in, but I'd like to handle the Rafflecopter if everyone is cool with that.
> 
> (One page two columns, definitely.)


We are on the same page, my friend, because I am slammed with two new releases and NaNo this month, but I really want to make this work. I would love to have you handle the Rafflecopter giveaway. Thanks for offering.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I should have clarified. If we want to do free as well as $.99 then I think the pages for them need to be separate so that nobody is confused which is which. 

With that however, I agree that both should be displayed on the front page.

In order to make it work though we'd need enough participants for each.  (15 "free" and 3 "$.99" would just look strange in my opinion)


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'd like to try .99, but I will gladly switch to free if more free books are needed.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, I should have clarified. If we want to do free as well as $.99 then I think the pages for them need to be separate so that nobody is confused which is which.
> 
> With that however, I agree that both should be displayed on the front page.
> 
> In order to make it work though we'd need enough participants for each. (15 "free" and 3 "$.99" would just look strange in my opinion)


I won't be free, I'll be at 99 cents, but I STRONGLY urge that we only do one page. NO ONE will click the 99 cents books if they are not listed together.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

To be perfectly frank, most of the slang terminology everyone is using is like a foreign language to me, but if someone tells me what I'm supposed to do in plain English, then I'll happily do it!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, I should have clarified. If we want to do free as well as $.99 then I think the pages for them need to be separate so that nobody is confused which is which.
> 
> With that however, I agree that both should be displayed on the front page.
> 
> In order to make it work though we'd need enough participants for each. (15 "free" and 3 "$.99" would just look strange in my opinion)


We probably will have a disproportionate number of freebies to $0.99 titles, but I think listing them in separate columns and clearly marking which are free and which are not should alleviate confusion. ENT seems to do just fine mixing it up. People are observant enough to figure it out. I think separating the two lists will take a lot of traffic away from the $0.99 promos.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> We are on the same page, my friend, because I am slammed with two new releases and NaNo this month, but I really want to make this work. I would love to have you handle the Rafflecopter giveaway. Thanks for offering.


Cool. It is in the best interest of everyone that we keep it simple - so here's the deal:

Each of you get THREE actions, NO action can be mandatory and each action will be worth 2 entries. This means that entrants do not have to do anything to start entering in the way that they choose, and for each action they compete they get two entries in the contest. I think this leads to more participants.

Here are some suggestions for what you might want your actions to be:

Follow you on Twitter - this is EASY and almost everyone will do it.

Follow you on Facebook, again - SUPER easy and everyone will do it.

And a mailing list if you want or any other thing you want them to do for your third action. Maybe friend you on Goodreads or vote for your book on a Goodreads list or visit your blog or YouTube channel. Whatever you want, just make it SIMPLE and SPECIFIC so people don't get confused.

Here is an example of the Rafflecopter I have going right now so you can see how it works. 
http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html

Feel free to enter!  It's got Amazon cash attached to it! But even if you don't enter, click on each action to see what the requirements are. This is how the raffle will be set up.

When you know what you want your entries to be, *PM me with the details including your Twitter and Facebook urls* and if you want your mailing list as part of the deal, *your SIGN-UP form url ONLY*. Not your website, only one click allowed, so they can't be made to click your website and search for your sigh-up link.

OK, sorry to sound like Raffle-Nazi, but you'll all thank me later when you get a bunch of new followers...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> To be perfectly frank, most of the slang terminology everyone is using is like a foreign language to me, but if someone tells me what I'm supposed to do in plain English, then I'll happily do it!


Don't worry Alondo, we'll take care of it. Just send us your details.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@JanneCo - thanks for taking care of that.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK, sorry to sound like Raffle-Nazi, but you'll all thank me later when you get a bunch of new followers...


Nope, your suggestions rock! Will get on it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Here are some suggestions for what you might want your actions to be:
> 
> Follow you on Twitter - this is EASY and almost everyone will do it.
> 
> ...


Heil, Huss! 

*Everyone please post your Facebook, Twitter, and third action in the comments here and I'll add your info to the original post so we can get a better picture of how many are participating.*

We would like to limit the number of offerings for the promo to 20-24 books.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Don't worry Alondo, we'll take care of it. Just send us your details.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Heil, Huss!
> 
> *Everyone please post your Facebook, Twitter, and third action in the comments here and I'll add your info to the original post so we can get a better picture of how many are participating.*
> 
> We would like to limit the number of offerings for the promo to 20-24 books.


Here's a copy of the message I sent to JanneCo. Hope you can make sense of it.

"Most of this I just don't understand. I am from the generation that barely knows how to turn a computer on!

I don't have a mailing list. You don't want my website, right?

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/mark.whiteway.71

Twitter - https://twitter.com/mwhiteway1

I have a Goodreads account, but I don't use it. The first book is here - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8187560-lodestone-book-one

I do have a neat book trailer on youtube which people could vote up, I guess, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyBfVRILk7w&feature=related

And another video review someone did for me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrI-LZWq7LA

Would any of that work?

Let me know."

Alondo


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, here's my info:

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ChristineJPope
Mailing list subscribe link: https://tinyletter.com/christine-pope


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I don't have a mailing list, so I went with Goodreads as my third option. Here's my info:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/NCiacchella
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/nciacchella
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/nciacchella


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm updating the original post with the list of participants. The sooner you provide the information requested, the sooner Chris and J.A. can start working on the website and the giveaway. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, I guess you might want this info too, right? 

Contributor
Post-apocalyptic/Dystopian
$0.99 from Nov. 26-30


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My updates:-

BOOK? http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0
GENRE? Speculative SciFi 
PRICE? FREE
DATES? PERMAFREE

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8187560-lodestone-book-one


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Just so I'm clear, it's a 5 day promo (26-30) right?

If so, just a warning, I've noticed that promos over 2 days tend to drop in traffic dramatically unless we can pull some major attention.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Night of the Purple Moon 
Post-apocalyptic/Dystopian
99 cents
Facebook: www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer
Twitter: www.twitter.com/cramer_scott
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15772644-night-of-the-purple-moon

Thank you for organizing this. Anything else you need, please let me know.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent this in a priv msg too, but wanted to post here as well; So awesome there are so many interested people!

Count me in. Free is fine by me.. need to generate some Review traffic. Let me know if you need a chip-in for the raffle prize.

Book: Ghost in the Machine : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UFHA0O
Genre: Science Fiction Romance
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ce_kilgore
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/cekilgore
Mailinglist: http://eepurl.com/rl60f

Price: Will make it free for this
days free: 26 - 28th


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

C.E.: Please specify your free dates during the Nov 26-30 promo. I would suggest you make it free the 26th, but I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Chris Reher
Title : Only Human
Science Fiction
Free Nov 26 and 27 (only have two freebie days left)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6
http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss
Twitter @Miss_Quiss

One thing you'd like giveaway entrants to do to earn more entries: like your Amazon Author page, etc.)

I will push this even with my G+ groups. That's been really effective in this promo
How do we chip in for the prize? Paypal to someone's account might work.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, here's my info:

Book: Choices (link will follow in the next few days - putting on Amazon then)
Genre: Time Travel novella
Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/catedeanwrites
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/catedeanwrites
Mailinglist: http://catedeanwrites.com/join-my-list/

I will be happy to chip in for a card - just let me know who to send it to. I will go free for the entire promotion.

And Chris is right about the long promos. I just came off a 3 day - and I am still getting dowloads/sales, but only because I was featured on ENT the third day. But I'm down with whatever the group decides. 

~Cate


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Quiss said:


> How do we chip in for the prize? Paypal to someone's account might work.


J.A. is handling the giveaway, so I think we should all paypal her the money so she can purchase/send the gift card to the winner.



cate dean said:


> And Chris is right about the long promos. I just came off a 3 day - and I am still getting dowloads/sales, but only because I was featured on ENT the third day. But I'm down with whatever the group decides.
> 
> ~Cate


Short promos work well for free titles, while longer promos work better for $0.99 titles. I'm trying to work it out with Chris right now, but I'm thinking that we would need the people doing free promos to set their price to $0.99 at least eight hours before it comes off free so that it can remain in the promo but you don't lose that beautiful slashed price.

You can, of course, just let it revert back to the original price ($3.99 or whatever), but we may have to remove your book from the promo website so people don't get confused and you don't get a bunch of returns.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> 1. The giveaway would link directly to each author's individual sign up page and they could decide who they want to sign up with.
> 2. We're not giving away books on the group promo site, just on retailer sites. Chris has offered to promote the group promo on his freebie site, which will link to Amazon, B&N, etc., wherever the book is free or reduced to $0.99.
> 3. I'm not sure how many authors will be involved yet, but we're hoping to at least get 20 authors. I would think the limit would be 30 maybe 40 authors. Not sure on that yet.
> 4. Obviously, the primary retailer would be Amazon because we can make a Listmania list featuring all the books in a single place with ready made purchase links, but we can also put links to other retailers on Chris's site.
> ...


I'll have to pass this time.  I'm so busy trying to finish the edits on my novel that I don't think I will have enough time. But maybe next time.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I'll have to pass this time.  I'm so busy trying to finish the edits on my novel that I don't think I will have enough time. But maybe next time.


All you have to do is list your information here and tweet or FB on cyber monday. We're not asking you to do much. Come on....


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> J.A. is handling the giveaway, so I think we should all paypal her the money so she can purchase/send the gift card to the winner.
> Short promos work well for free titles, while longer promos work better for $0.99 titles. I'm trying to work it out with Chris right now, but I'm thinking that we would need the people doing free promos to set their price to $0.99 at least eight hours before it comes off free so that it can remain in the promo but you don't lose that beautiful slashed price.
> 
> You can, of course, just let it revert back to the original price ($3.99 or whatever), but we may have to remove your book from the promo website so people don't get confused and you don't get a bunch of returns.


Ahhh, thanks for the explanation - I can keep it free the entire promo, since it will be newly in Select and I will have all the days available. Don't want angry/confused readers!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Phil Stern
ROGUE POWERS
Science Fiction
I'll be $0.99 from Nov. 25th through the 30th.
http://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Powers-ebook/dp/B007NCISKC/ref=la_B0056W4OQ8_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351433875&sr=1-2

Facebook link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860
Twitter link: @philstern100
www.philstern.com

I'll contribute $5 for a giveaway.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Twitter: http://twitter.com/SaulTanpepper
Facebook: http://facebook.com/saul.tanpepper
Mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/SWTanpepper

Free Book: Deep Into the Game (GAMELAND Episode 1) (all dates) ASIN: B007Z4UP4A
99-cent Book: Failsafe (GAMELAND Episode 2) (all dates) ASIN: B0087H2754

If you want/need only one, your choice.
Genre: Science fiction/horror

Happy to donate for the card. Also, if you want books, I'm happy to pitch in a copy of the Episode 1 paperback (ISBN: 978-1479177554) and some GAMELAND book swag (postcard, bookmark, etc). Just let me know where I can send it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I may or may not be available to update the list tomorrow, but please continue to send your info. If you've already given me your info, please take a look at the list of participants in the original post to make sure I have everything from you.

Thanks.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Withdrawn, as I see that only books which are already published now are being considered. 

Here's hoping to get in on the next such promo.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I can be in for Watcher's Web, only on 26 Nov because I only have one freebie day left

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Updates (bolded):

CATE DEAN
Choices (link will follow in the next few days - putting on Amazon then)
Time Travel novella
*PRICE free
DATES Nov 26-30*
https://www.twitter.com/catedeanwrites
http://www.facebook.com/catedeanwrites
Mailing list: http://catedeanwrites.com/join-my-list/


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's my info:

Anna Kyss
Cerulean
(amazon link will be coming as it is nearly ready to be released)
Dystopian novella
$.99 (November 26-30)
https://twitter.com/AnnaKyss
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anna-Kyss/129343477185629?ref=ts&fref=ts
https://tinyletter.com/annakyss


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I am willing to add to the gift card and here is my info:

- TJ Hudson
- The Ark Project Trilogy
- Science Fiction
- $0.99
- $0.99 from November 26th to 30th
- It is not live yet, but will be published at least a week before the promo. If a URL is needed now then I can give the URL of the first book in the trilogy.
- http://www.facebook.com/TJHudsonAuthor
- https://twitter.com/MrTJHudson
- Like Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/TJ-Hudson/e/B008K83IIK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
- Social Sites: Reddit


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, you guys are doing great...one more thing that we should discuss...if you take a look at my current giveaway: http://jahuss.com/giveaways/
You'll see I have 15 prizes. (2) $50 gift cards, (3) paperback books, and (10) swag packs.

Thisis important - the more prizes to win, the better people feel about entering. So we should consider more than one prize. And people like tangible stuff.

If any of you have promo things like bookmarks, you might want to consider offering some. All of my swag fits into a standard envelope and I just mailed out a bunch yesterday for my last giveaway - they cost 65 cents each to mail. So not bad. I had two postcards, five stickers, and five bookmarks in there, plus a personalized note card. 65 cents per winner is not bad.

If you don't have swag, don't buy it just for this occasion, but if you're going to use it for other stuff, maybe consider getting some.

Or if you want to put up a paperback, please think about it. People like paperbacks.

I do not think we will have any problem promoting this at all - believe me - I know where to go to post the details where thousands of book bloggers and readers go everyday. I promise, five days will not be a waste.

Also, I will forward all of you the excel spreadsheet of the entries. Do not get excited and add everyone to your mailing list, MailChimp will shut you down if they report you. But you know, use it wisely.  Check out people's Twitter accounts and find their websites, follow them, leave a message on their blog or whatever - interact and see if they are interested in what you're saying.

My PayPal is simpleschooling at gmail dot com

Please consider donating towards the gift cards, even if you only have five bucks.

Oh, and maybe we should think about making this thing a little more permanent? If we make a webpage for this, why not make a twitter as well? Just an idea.

(I just figured out how to put an image in the rafflecopter, so I'll make a promo banner for the contest.)


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is my info:

Book: Clutch by J. A. Huss
http://www.amazon.com/CLUTCH-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009BIOJTU
Genre: SF - New Adult
Price - 99 cents until November 30

I'm gonna do follow Twitter
Like Facebook
Fan or friend me on Goodreads

*Fan or friend is a really good one guys, it's like building a mailing list without the mailing list because you an run events on there. Plus those people get your blog posts on their feed...consider this option.*


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's my book info:

Christine Pope
Blood Will Tell
Science fiction romance
On sale for 99¢ Nov. 25-30 (regular price $4.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Gaian-Consortium-Series-ebook/dp/B0083VPCZQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1352050127&sr=1-4

I'm happy to donate a paperback copy of the book in addition to contributing to the gift card.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I'm happy to donate a paperback copy of the book in addition to contributing to the gift card.


Awesome!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Oh, and maybe we should think about making this thing a little more permanent? If we make a webpage for this, why not make a twitter as well? Just an idea.


Unless you guys are against it, I'll be happy to continue to host the promos. I'd prefer that to daily freebie posts. The site was initially created to promote and host group promos, I just needed something to do with it in between them.

I have a twitter, facebook, and pinterest for the site as well. It's all still in the early stages but I'm willing to put everything into it that I can.

**I'm at work today but will start working on the promo page later. ***


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be happy to donate a copy of each of my three paperbacks.

The first is SyFy and is one of the ebooks on the free promo list. In fact, let's make it three copies (three winners).
 They sell for $6.99

This is strictly horror, so may not be appropos, but happy to have it be a prize. One copy.
 This one sells for $14.95

This one is a mix of PN, SyFy and horror. One copy.
 This one also sells for $14.95

So, there's 5 winners


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I just sent some money over for the gift card.

My suggestion is that we see how much money is ultimately collected and then do something like purchase multiple gift cards.  If we do a couple of gift cards, and some swag (unfortunately, I have none of this to offer right now), then we'd have a few different prizes.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I just sent some money over for the gift card.
> 
> My suggestion is that we see how much money is ultimately collected and then do something like purchase multiple gift cards. If we do a couple of gift cards, and some swag (unfortunately, I have none of this to offer right now), then we'd have a few different prizes.


Got it Nicole, thank you!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm all caught up with updating the participant list.

J.A.: I'll compile a list of all the books/swag people have offered in the comments soon. I posted your Paypal email in the original post.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Fan or friend me on Goodreads
> 
> *Fan or friend is a really good one guys, it's like building a mailing list without the mailing list because you an run events on there. Plus those people get your blog posts on their feed...consider this option.*


I'm going to take this advice. Can my action be changed from liking my Amazon Author Profile to Fan or friending my Goodreads page please?

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6440215.T_J_Hudson

I've sent some money over Paypal too, hope it's arrived okay.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

$ sent over to you, Julie- will come from Nathaniel Kilgore (my hubby   )

I don't have any swag.. but that brings up an interesting idea.. Do you normally get your swag through Vistaprint or do you have another recommendation?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

What I would like to do is to put up three copies of the now out of print and virtually impossible to obtain FIRST EDITION paperback of "Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms", as part of the raffle, entry going to anyone who goes on to download a copy of the complete "Lodestone Trilogy" (US only). 

Is that feasible?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Just sent a donation to the gift card(s). 

I think making this a regular thread is a great idea!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Just sent a donation to the gift card(s), from "Mark Whiteway". 

I think making this a regular thread is a great idea!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

cekilgore said:


> $ sent over to you, Julie- will come from Nathaniel Kilgore (my hubby  )
> 
> I don't have any swag.. but that brings up an interesting idea.. Do you normally get your swag through Vistaprint or do you have another recommendation?


I use Next day Flyers myself, but you can get them anywhere.

I'm fine with a permanent hosting of the promo group with chrisanthropic.

Anyone can change their action options at anytime, even once the promo starts - it's very easy to do. Not a big deal.

I'm pretty sure I got everyone's donations...I got several over the past hour. I'll post an update on the numbers tonight.

RE: Lodestone books, yes. Works. I will make a special action for this that requires them to input their transaction number from Amazon, when we pick that winner we will make sure that they did that action, if not, we'll keep picking until we get someone who did. If only a few people do this, we'll take those names out and have a supplemental private (behind the scenes) drawing using random.org or something.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Okay, I think I'm all caught up with updating the participant list.
> 
> J.A.: I'll compile a list of all the books/swag people have offered in the comments soon. I posted your Paypal email in the original post.


Thanks!

One more thing - I think we need a cut-off date to stop allowing participants. And we're at 12 right now, so maybe set a limit on how many people can join in too - just thinking of how big the Rafflecopter will be...not trying to keep people out.

*Also - I definitely think we should run the Rafflecopter for like two weeks. The more days we have, the bigger the entry list and we want thousands to participate to get the most out of the raffle. So maybe start it on the 22nd and end the last day of the promo?

Thoughts?*


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I use Next day Flyers myself, but you can get them anywhere.
> 
> I'm fine with a permanent hosting of the promo group with chrisanthropic.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!! The first editions now qualify as "rare" books, and they'll be worth a fortune when I become a household name...which will be right after this promo, I would think!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Unless you guys are against it, I'll be happy to continue to host the promos. I'd prefer that to daily freebie posts. The site was initially created to promote and host group promos, I just needed something to do with it in between them.
> 
> I have a twitter, facebook, and pinterest for the site as well. It's all still in the early stages but I'm willing to put everything into it that I can.
> 
> **I'm at work today but will start working on the promo page later. ***


Do we have a name for this promo? I will need it for the banners.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more thing - I think we need a cut-off date to stop allowing participants. And we're at 12 right now, so maybe set a limit on how many people can join in too - just thinking of how big the Rafflecopter will be...not trying to keep people out.
> 
> ...


You're the expert, Janne! How many participants would be an appropriate number?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Do we have a name for this promo? I will need it for the banners.


"So Long and Thanks for all the Books" 

(I kid, I kid) I was wondering the same thing and have been brainstorming a little bit but nothing has stuck yet.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> "So Long and Thanks for all the Books"
> 
> (I kid, I kid) I was wondering the same thing and have been brainstorming a little bit but nothing has stuck yet.


The ULTIMATE SciFi/Fantasy blowout!
The Final Frontier SciFi Promotion!
Blow Your Mind with some of the Hottest SciFi Talent!
Into Orbit! - The BIG SciFi Promotion

Just a few suggestions!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> You're the expert, Janne! How many participants would be an appropriate number?


More than a 1000 entries is decent, but with this many actions and participants, I'd say several thousand.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> More than a 1000 entries is decent, but with this many actions and participants, I'd say several thousand.


Actually, I meant how many authors would be the maximum, but that's good to know!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more thing - I think we need a cut-off date to stop allowing participants. And we're at 12 right now, so maybe set a limit on how many people can join in too - just thinking of how big the Rafflecopter will be...not trying to keep people out.
> 
> ...


The last day of the group promo is the 30th, so we could start the giveaway on the 19th and run it through the 30th. The only problem is that whoever wins the gift cards won't be able to use them on Cyber Monday (the 26th).

We're limiting the number of participants to 24. I don't want to exclude anyone either, but we have to keep this manageable for everyone, including readers.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think we want INDIE in the name, what do you guys think?

Maybe we can have a name and a tag-line for this promo group - like Sci-Fi Indie Authors: Where Imagination and Independence Collide

And a name for the promo like:
Indie Sci-Fi Sweepstakes


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> The last day of the group promo is the 30th, so we could start the giveaway on the 19th and run it through the 30th. The only problem is that whoever wins the gift cards won't be able to use them on Cyber Monday (the 26th).
> 
> We're limiting the number of participants to 24. I don't want to exclude anyone either, but we have to keep this manageable for everyone, including readers.


Yeah, it would be nice to have the GC on Cyber Monday, but they'll still be happy with them right before Christmas, I think. We def want the giveaway and the ad running at the same time.

24 is a good number.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, we need to come up with a name for the promo so I can make up a quick image for the ENT ad. Can't buy the ad until we have the image, don't want to wait too long in fear of them running out of space.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I think we want INDIE in the name, what do you guys think?
> 
> Maybe we can have a name and a tag-line for this promo group - like Sci-Fi Indie Authors: Where Imagination and Independence Collide
> 
> ...


I like that tagline. How about: Indie Science Fiction - Where imagination and independence collide.

I'd like to leave off the word "author" so it doesn't seem like a pitch from an author.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like that tagline. How about: Indie Science Fiction - Where imagination and independence collide.
> 
> I'd like to leave off the word "author" so it doesn't seem like a pitch from an author.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like that tagline. How about: Indie Science Fiction - Where imagination and independence collide.
> 
> I'd like to leave off the word "author" so it doesn't seem like a pitch from an author.


Sounds good.

Shame we can't somehow crowbar in _So Long and Thanks for all the Books_.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sounds good - I don't have access to Gimp or photoshop here at work so I'll be be designing the 300x250 promo art for ENT later tonight/tomorrow. Unless of course there are some artists in the group who want to take the job from me


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Count me in, too. I'll reduce the price of both books to .99 from 11/26 through 11/30, and will be happy to chip-in for the raffle.

Book: Young Moon. http://www.amazon.com/Young-Moon-ebook/dp/B005P94EMQ/
Book: Sami. http://www.amazon.com/Sami-ebook/dp/B0075ANKKU/
Author: H.S. St.Ours
Genre: YA Science Fiction Adventure

Twitter: https://twitter.com/hsstours
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/hsstours
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/HS_StOurs

hsstours_at_me_dot_com


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Just sent a contribution for the raffle.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

As of right now, we have sixteen books from fourteen participants. We want to limit this to no more than 24 books or 24 participants. If we have less than 24 participants, those with multiple books will be fine. If we get to 24 participants those with multiple books will have to choose just one book to promote.

Once again, please check under your name on the list of participants to see if I am missing information from you. Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Also, I'd recommend that if we don't get at least 8-10 books for each category (free / $.99) that we drop it and fill the remaining category.  Not mandatory of course, just a suggestion.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I noticed the first page has been updated past my reply, but doesn't include my book:

Patty Jansen
Watcher's Web http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934
Free on Nov 26

Blog: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I noticed the first page has been updated past my reply, but doesn't include my book:
> 
> Patty Jansen
> Watcher's Web http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934
> ...


Sorry, there was no book info in the post so I must have missed it. Can you send over the rest of the info requested? Thanks. 

Genre
Facebook link
Twitter link
One thing you'd like giveaway entrants to do to earn more entries (sign up for mailing list, become a fan on Goodreads, like your Amazon Author page, etc.)
List of other social media/news sites or forums you belong to such as: Reddit, Goodreads groups, Stumbleupon, Pinterest, Woot.com, Mobilereads, etc.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK,

Genre: soft/social SF
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402
Twitter: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen
Blog: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/
Mailing list: http://pattyjansen.us6.list-manage2.com/subscribe?u=f836d11eaf94a142546f39ff1&id=7479533544

(urgh, that's a long URL. I hope it works). I gave my blog address because I would really like them to subscribe to my blog, where I've also posted Amazon links as well as links to my books' static pages on my website, and links to my mailing list.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Would you rather have them subscribe to your blog or mailing list? We can do either one.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Would you rather have them subscribe to your blog or mailing list? We can do either one.


I prefer blog, because I'm most active there. Thanks.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

No problem. Got it.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Do we have a name for this promo? I will need it for the banners.


Indie Palooza?
Indi SyFy Palooza?
You Chooza a Palooza?

Kidding about that last one. Today's word is Palooza (and it's driving my wife nuts .


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> J.A. is handling the giveaway, so I think we should all paypal her the money so she can purchase/send the gift card to the winner.


Contribution sent.
Thanks for all the work that's going into this!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Indie Palooza?
> Indi SyFy Palooza?
> You Chooza a Palooza?
> 
> Kidding about that last one. Today's word is Palooza (and it's driving my wife nuts .


I love You Chooza Palooza!


----------



## dldkrypto (Mar 18, 2012)

This looks like a great idea. If there's any room left I'd love for my book to be part of it.

David L Dawson
The Fall (Book 1 of the God Slayers Quartet)
Dystopian
$0.99 from November 26th to 30th
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Slayers-Quartet-ebook/dp/B00734OB42/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1
http://www.facebook.com/david.dawson.73594
https://twitter.com/DavidLDawson
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5761934.David_L_Dawson
Fan or friend me on Goodreads


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I just sent my $5 via Paypal.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, here is the money update:  We have $65 total

TJ Hudson, your British Pounds is giving my PayPal IPN fits.  I have my PP set up a certain way for my store and I'm afraid to make adjustments, so it's not letting me accept your payment in pounds unless I change my IPN.  So, I'll send it back and cover for ya!  

I have payments from:
Joy
Jurgen
Serpil
Philip
Chris
Christy
Mark
Nathaniel
(Thomas - in pounds which I will send back to you. Don't worry about it)

I'll wait to see what our final total is to see how much I'll put in the pool.  We will definitely want two cards so we need a total of $100 - but that's only $45 more, so no worries.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Just sent you my donation, Julie.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Just sent you my donation, Julie.


Got it - we have $75 now.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi... could someone please give me the email address to make a pay pal contribution. Thanks.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Cancel that!
I got it
simpleschooling at gmail dot com.

I kept staring at the post, trying to find "@"


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Donation sent.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Update to my listing : 
Dates Free: Nov 26,27,28
donation from Nathaniel is me .. should really update the name on my account.. i do all the money spending.. er.. investments?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I have payments from:
> Joy
> Jurgen
> Serpil
> ...


Is that me-Chris or the other Chris'sss (I think we have a few)
I did not receive a receipt from Paypal, so I'm wondering if it went through. I sent in US dollars using email address [email protected]
(someday I'll update that)

Chris


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Is that me-Chris or the other Chris'sss (I think we have a few)
> I did not receive a receipt from Paypal, so I'm wondering if it went through. I sent in US dollars using email address [email protected]
> (someday I'll update that)
> 
> Chris


I got payment from Chris Reher...that you? Edit to say - yup - I checked the e-mail, yours went through. 

And also got Scott's this morning.

We have $85 (without my contribution)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I got payment from Chris Reher...that you?


Yeah, that's me. I guess Paypal doesn't think I need a receipt. 
(My accountant is letting me write this off, every little bit helps - save your receipt, kids)

Q.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

cekilgore said:


> Update to my listing :
> Dates Free: Nov 26,27,28
> donation from Nathaniel is me .. should really update the name on my account.. i do all the money spending.. er.. investments?


I know how you feel. Jurgen is my hubby, so that's my donation. I've used PayPal for several business related transactions now (covers, ads, etc.). I wanted to set up my own account but PayPal had fits because it only allows one account per CC#, and I'm not getting another CC just for PayPal purchases--at least not until I'm rolling in all that indie dough and I set up a corporate CC.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, I'm sending $10 via PayPal.
And here's the other info you wanted. Thanks for taking the lead to make this a great group event!
H.S.

H.S. ST.OURS
PROMO BOOK #1: Young Moon
YA Science Fiction Adventure
PRICE? *-->$.99*
DATES? *--> 11/26 through 11/30 *
http://www.amazon.com/Young-Moon-ebook/dp/B005P94EMQ/
PROMO BOOK #2: Sami
PRICE? *-->$.99*
DATES?* --> 11/26 through 11/30 *
YA Science Fiction Adventure
http://www.amazon.com/Sami-ebook/dp/B0075ANKKU/
https://twitter.com/hsstours
http://www.facebook.com/hsstours
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/HS_StOurs


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, I got Susan, Ken, and Harry.

We are up to $105.

If we get $15 more dollars I'll kick in enough to get three $50 gift cards OR one $100 and 1 $50 - which ever you guys prefer.  Either way, we're kicking ass.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent my payment (under Susan Walsh - real name). Thanks for doing this!

~Cate

ETA - and I see you got it! Must have posted at the same time.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Two more payments came in from Joy and Mark.  We're at $125 now!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I've updated the list. We still have room for seven more authors.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in!

Author Name: SunHi Mistwalker
Book Title: After The Darkness: Episode One
Genre: Science Fiction/Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian
It will be .99 cents the entire time. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R6S3RM
Facebook link: www.facebook.com/sunhimistwalker
Twitter link: twitter.com/afterthedark
One thing you'd like giveaway entrants to do to earn more entries: Signup for mailing list http://sunhimistwalker.us4.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=fdf26976e0c4931b0bbe42136&id=ab530b3bde

ETA: I sent a payment via Paypal from Dark Tales Great Lives, LLC


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Got it SunHi! We're up to $130 without my contribution. (And edit to say - I'm so glad you chose that new cover, SunHi! That was the one I liked the best when you asked for opinions!)

So - how does this sound as far as prizes go:

GRAND PRIZE - $100 GC to Amazon
FIRST PRIZE - $50 GC to Amazon
RUNNER-UPS - Paperbacks and/or swag We can put up as many of these as we have. I'll probably combine my swag and my paperback into one prize.

*If you want to give a paperback away list your name and book* and I'll start a running list here or TS can update it on the first post. This way I can keep the prizes straight.

I think this is going to be a really great promotion and even if you don't see a lot of sales, I think we'll all come out ahead in the social marketing department. I'll be involved in two giveaways hops during this time (plus a webhunt I think...) so I'll make sure our giveaway is posted on all those landing pages too.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> So - how does this sound as far as prizes go:
> 
> GRAND PRIZE - $100 GC to Amazon
> FIRST PRIZE - $50 GC to Amazon
> ...


I love the idea of the tiered prizes. If you don't mind, since you're running the giveaway, would it be okay if you keep the list of prizes? That way we don't duplicate anything or get things mixed up. I can pitch in a compilation paperback of my entire No Shelter Trilogy.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I love the idea of the tiered prizes. If you don't mind, since you're running the giveaway, would it be okay if you keep the list of prizes? That way we don't duplicate anything or get things mixed up. I can pitch in a compilation paperback of my entire No Shelter Trilogy.


Yup, no problem! I'll keep a tab on the prizes in the post above. (But I'm only gonna update it once a day...I'm swamped right now!)


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll give away a paperback
Night of the Purple Moon 

(International)

Thanks


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Yup, no problem! I'll keep a tab on the prizes in the post above. (But I'm only gonna update it once a day...I'm swamped right now!)


Cool. I'll copy whatever you post above to the original post for everyone to see.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's my first graphic, for the proposed ENT ad. What do you guys think?

I made a tweak to the promo title changing "sweepstakes" to "spotlight".










Once I get some feedback then I'll create a larger banner-type image and a square "badge" so we'll have various sizes of promo art for everyone to use if they want to.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's my first graphic, for the proposed ENT ad. What do you guys think?
> 
> I made a tweak to the promo title changing "sweepstakes" to "spotlight".
> 
> ...


I like the graphics - but I'm not sure about Spotlight - how about Snap-up? Little more jazzy.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Hoping there's room in the promo! Would love to be part of this, info below. Let me know if there's anything else I can do/add...

t

Author Name: Tony Bertauski
Book Title: Claus: Legend of the Fat Man
Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy/Mythology
Will you be free or $0.99?: FREE
What days will you be free/$0.99: 11/25 and 11/26
Link to your book: http://www.amazon.com/Claus-Legend-Fat-Tony-Bertauski/dp/1478161159/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352152289&sr=1-1
Facebook link: facebook.com/tony.bertauski
Twitter link: https://twitter.com/tonybertauski
One thing you'd like giveaway entrants to do to earn more entries (sign up for mailing list, become a fan on Goodreads, like your Amazon Author page, etc.): Fan on GR, Like FB author page, Like Amazon link
List of other social media/news sites or forums you belong to such as: Reddit, Goodreads groups, Stumbleupon, Pinterest, Woot.com, Mobilereads, etc.: Right now, just Goodreads.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK, here is the money update: We have $65 total
> 
> TJ Hudson, your British Pounds is giving my PayPal IPN fits. I have my PP set up a certain way for my store and I'm afraid to make adjustments, so it's not letting me accept your payment in pounds unless I change my IPN. So, I'll send it back and cover for ya!
> 
> ...


I've tried again in $.

I like the banner.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Sci-Fi Spotlight, but it doesn't really communicate the bargain and free book deals, which is what will get people to click. Maybe Sci-Fi Steals or something like that. 

Edit: Also, should I create a Goodreads group for us?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I agree, spotlight doesn't bring enough attention to the "deals" aspect so I'll work on that.  I'm having some trouble coming up with something that will encompass our freebies as well as $.99 sale...


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like Sci-Fi Spotlight, but it doesn't really communicate the bargain and free book deals, which is what will get people to click. Maybe Sci-Fi Steals or something like that.
> 
> Edit: Also, should I create a Goodreads group for us?


I know I need a third action. Working on it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I know I need a third action. Working on it.


Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Thanks, Mark.


I thought I recognised your cover. You're just behind me in SciFi anthologies!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I thought I recognised your cover. You're just behind me in SciFi anthologies!


Well, hello there, neighbor.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, minor tweak to the image. Better? Or is the consensus still that I need to drop the "spotlight"? 
(I like spotlight because it sounds nice and I'm putting the spotlight on Indie Sci-Fi authors, but if the general consensus says toss it I'm happy to do so)


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I like the idea of a Goodreads group.  Goodreads users tend to be a passionate bunch of people who are very serious about reading, so I like the idea of anything that draws them in.

I like the way the graphic looks.  As for the wording, it does say "free and $.99 books", but it's not clear from the graphic that there's a raffle attached to the promo.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

$5, sent!


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

The payment from Christy was from me.  It must be so confusing to connect payments given the number of pen names used


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, redid the ad again, this time mentioning the raffle. Does it look to busy? Do I just need to rework all of the wording? Should I have more coffee?

These are important questions!

Also, do you guys think it's necessary to mention the raffle for an ad on ENT? Or would free/discount books be enough?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think you need to put anything on there about the giveaway, though I do think that it will generate more clicks. If you send me the PSD file I can try to work on it. I made my word count for the day so I really have nothing better to do.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I tried to make it more "woman-friendly" since the ENT readership is largely women. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I am humbled.  FANTASTIC job!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool. It's all yours.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Oooh, nifty.  I like!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Cool. It's all yours.


Ad has been purchased, we got the hard to get one (sidebar, top right, directly under the search bar)


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ad has been purchased, we got the hard to get one (sidebar, top right, directly under the search bar)


Awesome. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Okay, I tried to make it more "woman-friendly" since the ENT readership is largely women. Let me know what you all think.


Awesome!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I prefer the very first mock-up actually - this one misses for me.  Let me re-phrase that - I would NOT click it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, I personally prefer dark and gritty...but I'm not sure that's the best way to go for ENT.  However, if we want to we can upload 2 images and ENT will alternate between them for the ad.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

You guys can use whatever image you want. I was just throwing in something I thought would appeal more to the ENT demographic. I am not attached to the image. Feel free to change it back.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Can I still join or is it too late??


Not too late, but all new participants have to be freebies. Can you do a freebie November 26th?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool. Just send over the info requested in the original thread post. Welcome aboard!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Okay, I tried to make it more "woman-friendly" since the ENT readership is largely women. Let me know what you all think.


I prefer this image.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Chrystalla: I need the link to your mailing list. Thanks.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Stupid late-comer question: entries for what? Should I pay for something?


I think we have enough donations now, but I'm not sure (I'm not handling the giveaway). If you'd like to donate $5 toward the giveaway prizes, you can send that via Paypal to simpleschooling at gmail dot com.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I like both banners as they appeal to different demographics. Can we go for the rotation option?


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Okay, I tried to make it more "woman-friendly" since the ENT readership is largely women. Let me know what you all think.


Love it!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Okay, I tried to make it more "woman-friendly" since the ENT readership is largely women. Let me know what you all think.


Ooooh, that looks nice!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

There's also the animated gif option, alternating between different images in the same impression. I think it's more eye-catching. I did this one for a right-top sidebard ad on ENT a few weeks back. Not the greatest, and I actually stopped using it because it mentions the price, but the "motion" does catch the eye.









It's also a way of having more text without it looking crowded, so we could mention the raffle and prizes, the number of authors, etc.

One nice thing about using multiple images/campaigns, is that it allows you to go in and optimize on the higher click-yielding images. This gif actually drew less clicks because, I think, it mentions the $2.99 price.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> There's also the animated gif option, alternating between different images in the same impression. I think it's more eye-catching. I did this one for a right-top sidebard ad on ENT a few weeks back. Not the greatest, and I actually stopped using it because it mentions the price, but the "motion" does catch the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the animated one too - these are very popular.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Even something as simple as a shooting star across the background of T.S.'s image would help draw the eye.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

*OK - we have $135 *so far and these are the people putting up paperbacks:

TS - No Shelter Trilogy
Me - Clutch and swag
Alondo - 1st Edition Lodestone if trilogy is purchased
Christine Pope - Blood Will Tell
Saul - Gameland #1 with swag and Insomnia (I didn't add the horror one, I think that might confuse people)
ScottC - Night of the Purple Moon (INT)

So far - nine prizes ($100 GC, $50 GC, and six paperbacks)

If I've missed anyone who wants to add a paperback, please let me know.

Here are the people who have donated towards the cards:

Crystalla
Anthony
Thomas
Dark Tales
Susan
Kenneth
Harry
Scott
TS
Serpil
Phillip
Chris
Christy
Mark
Joy
Jurgen
Nathaniel
Me

That's a total of 18 people. If i missed your name, just let me know - I'm pulling them out of my PayPal transactions.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Even something as simple as a shooting star across the background of T.S.'s image would help draw the eye.


I don't know how to create gifs, but I'd be happy to send anyone the PSD file if they'd like to add something catchy to the image.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> OK - we have $125 so far and these are the people putting up paperbacks:
> 
> TS - No Shelter Trilogy
> Me - Clutch and swag
> ...


You should have 10$ from Nathaniel Kilgore (my hubby)


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I don't know how to create gifs, but I'd be happy to send anyone the PSD file if they'd like to add something catchy to the image.


Send it to me and I'll throw a couple images together today. authorsaultanpepper at gmail dot com


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Send it to me and I'll throw a couple images together today. authorsaultanpepper at gmail dot com


I'll send it over now.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OK - we have $125 so far and these are the people putting up paperbacks:
> 
> TS - No Shelter Trilogy
> Me - Clutch and swag
> ...


Janne - to clarify, I am not offering the first edition paperback to everyone who goes on to buy the Trilogy, but I am putting up three copies which will be raffled among the purchasers, okay?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

cekilgore said:


> You should have 10$ from Nathaniel Kilgore (my hubby)


Oh, yes, I do! I saw it yesterday...but missed it when I was looking at my PP, sorry!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I don't know how to create gifs, but I'd be happy to send anyone the PSD file if they'd like to add something catchy to the image.


Could I get it too please?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Janne - to clarify, I am not offering the first edition paperback to everyone who goes on to buy the Trilogy, but I am putting up three copies which will be raffled among the purchasers, okay?


Right!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Could I get it too please?


I'll send it over now.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> *OK - we have $135 *so far and these are the people putting up paperbacks:
> 
> TS - No Shelter Trilogy
> Me - Clutch and swag
> ...


Dark Tales is SunHi Mistwalker.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, how's this. It might be a bit big at close to 0.9mB, but check it out.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Okay, how's this. It might be a bit big at close to 0.9mB, but check it out.


Very cool!


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Okay, how's this. It might be a bit big at close to 0.9mB, but check it out.


Great work, Saul! Glad to be part of this!!!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I disagree on the ad - it looks very paranormal romance to me.  I don't see science fiction in that at all.  And I really hate the yellow.

  Sorry, just being honest.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I disagree on the ad - it looks very paranormal romance to me. I don't see science fiction in that at all. And I really hate the yellow.
> 
> Sorry, just being honest.


Well I really like it!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Well I really like it!


OK, I give in.

Thoughts on offering PayPal cash instead of Amazon card? Or does Amazon card promote book buying, and maybe one of our books in the process? I've seen this PP cash thing pop up a lot lately, it's attractive.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job, Saul. 

Paypal cash sounds like a good idea to me. I'm cool with that if everyone else is.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I think we should do an Amazon card, not Paypal cash, if we want even the possibility that people will use the money to purchase one of our books.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I think we should do an Amazon card, not Paypal cash, if we want even the possibility that people will use the money to purchase one of our books.


This ^^^

Not everyone has a paypal account. *gasp* But everyone who doesn't live under a rock knows Amazon. And they might as well.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's what I've got for the promo page. It's hidden for now until participants, etc. are finalized. 
http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight/

And here's an example of what the Pinterest page will look like - not all books have been added because we're still waiting for links and participants.
http://pinterest.com/freefantasybook/

So, thoughts, criticisms, or concerns?

**For anyone wondering, the ad image in the sidebar is there to link to the rafflecopter once it's set up**


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

cate dean said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Not everyone has a paypal account. *gasp* But everyone who doesn't live under a rock knows Amazon. And they might as well.


This ^^^ Seconded.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's what I've got for the promo page. It's hidden for now until participants, etc. are finalized.
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight/
> 
> And here's an example of what the Pinterest page will look like - not all books have been added because we're still waiting for links and participants.
> ...


Here's my link to nook

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940013178502

and kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=%22Lodestone+Book+One%3A+The+Sea+of+Storms%22

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's what I've got for the promo page. It's hidden for now until participants, etc. are finalized.
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight/
> 
> And here's an example of what the Pinterest page will look like - not all books have been added because we're still waiting for links and participants.
> ...


...and kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=la_B003MK2VNO_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1352237834&sr=1-1


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks good, Chris, but we need more free books. You can add my post-apocalyptic perma-freebie. I'll add the info here and in the original post.

No Shelter (#1) A Post-Apocalyptic Love Story
Science Fiction - Post-Apocalyptic
Perma-free
http://www.amazon.com/Shelter-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008BIXMKS/ref=pd_cp_kstore_0


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Looks good, Chris, but we need more free books. You can add my post-apocalyptic perma-freebie. I'll add the info here and in the original post.
> 
> No Shelter (#1) A Post-Apocalyptic Love Story
> Science Fiction - Post-Apocalyptic
> ...


I agree about the freebies, especially since only 3 of those are free for the whole promotion. I may find "backup" freebies from perma-free sci-fi that I recognize to fill out the list...


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I agree about the freebies, especially since only 3 of those are free for the whole promotion. I may find "backup" freebies from perma-free sci-fi that I recognize to fill out the list...


Wouldn't more freebies put people off the 99 cent-ers?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine will be free for the entire promo - I'll get the link to you this week!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Wouldn't more freebies put people off the 99 cent-ers?


I don't think so. More free books will provide more variety of books and, therefore, more reasons for people to share the link to the site with their friends, which gets more eyes on all the books. Many people don't mind spending $0.99 on a book that looks interesting, especially if they know it's only going to be $0.99 for a short time (and especially when they've just purchased their brand new Kindle during the after Thanksgiving sales and are itching to fill it up).


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

How many people involved with the promo have book also available on Kobo/B&N?  I changed the page a bit to show a possible way to include those as well.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's what I've got for the promo page. It's hidden for now until participants, etc. are finalized.
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight/
> 
> And here's an example of what the Pinterest page will look like - not all books have been added because we're still waiting for links and participants.
> ...


I have a suggestion. If people have more than one book, both books should *not* be posted before single book entries have been listed. ETA: Also, I think that if someone is listed in both free books and 99 cents books, the listing should be arranged so that those who only have entry get some visibility before the double entrant is listed again.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I have a suggestion. If people have more than one book, both books should *not* be posted before single book entries have been listed.


I typically post in the order "received" but that is a very good point, thanks for bringing it up - I'll fix that on the final versions.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are my links for Kobo and B&N.

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/after-the-darkness-sunhi-mistwalker/1113578627?ean=2940015495300
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/After-The-Darkness-Episode-One/book-KTiSZFV4K0q7I42bWdZS2Q/page1.html?s=Zj3CzGGS60C6Fn-fRtynOQ&r=3

Thanks!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> How many people involved with the promo have book also available on Kobo/B&N? I changed the page a bit to show a possible way to include those as well.


See previous post!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> See previous post!


Yeah, after checking up on the other books it looks like there's only about 4 books available on the other sites so that's something that probably won't happen this time BUT I can post participating books for either the B&N or Kobo freebie of the day during the promo.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, after checking up on the other books it looks like there's only about 4 books available on the other sites so that's something that probably won't happen this time BUT I can post participating books for either the B&N or Kobo freebie of the day during the promo.


Works for me!!!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, after checking up on the other books it looks like there's only about 4 books available on the other sites so that's something that probably won't happen this time BUT I can post participating books for either the B&N or Kobo freebie of the day during the promo.


Will B&N and Kobo allow me to make my book free for just a day? If so, I can make the entry free on both for at least one day during the promo.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> Will B&N and Kobo allow me to make my book free for just a day? If so, I can make the entry free on both for at least one day during the promo.


To make your book free at B & N you have to unpublish it at Pubit and then republish it through the Smashwords distribution network. Kobo will allow you to price your book however you want, FREE included.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Alondo said:


> To make your book free at B & N you have to unpublish it at Pubit and then republish it through the Smashwords distribution network. Kobo will allow you to price your book however you want, FREE included.


Okay, thanks Mark. I will make my Kobo version free on the 26th if you're doing a free book of the day. If that date is taken, I'm willing to choose another day.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I will make my Kobo version free on the 26th if you're doing a free book of the day. If that date is taken, I'm willing to choose another day.


Cool, sounds good. The 26th is yours.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Could we include my husband's book that is a perma free?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sweetapple said:


> Could we include my husband's book that is a perma free?


If it's Sci-Fi then YES PLEASE! [grabby hands]


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

This one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BHVI64/?tag=kbpst-20

Let me know what and who to donate to as well. 
Thanks


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I agree about the freebies, especially since only 3 of those are free for the whole promotion. I may find "backup" freebies from perma-free sci-fi that I recognize to fill out the list...


If a permafree scifi novel is needed, I've got one: http://www.amazon.com/Discovery-Socket-Greeny-ebook/dp/B0040GJICG/ref=sr_1_3_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1352250311&sr=8-3&keywords=Bertauski


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys!  I'm sure T.S. will update the thread when she's around again.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

* David Adams
* Faith
* Science Fiction
* Permanently Free
* Every day!
* www.amazon.com/dp/B0088HOY54/
* www.facebook.com/lacunaverse
* Nothing!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay. I got those last three freebies and we are officially *CLOSED*, *uh, still open*. I will update the original post tomorrow. Too busy watching election coverage right now. 

*Edit:* Apparently, I'm bad at math. I was just informed we need one more freebie and one more 99-cent book. Bring them on.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

If you need a .99 book, we could use A Time For Ryda or The Reclaimed. I'm not sure if you want to use two books from one author or not, though.

The sites look great, by the way.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Everyone who just signed up - will you give away a paperback or donate to the gift card pool ($5-10)?  PayPal for gift card donation is simpleschooling at gmail dot com

If you're going to do a paperback, just give me the name so I can add it to the prize list.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have two more $50 prizes to offer for this promo - someone else is supplying them and they are not gift cards, rather a service I'm being asked to review for my blog that is quite useful.    

And I'm going to make an online sign-up sheet so we can get everyone in a blog-hop type scenario to make it easy to follow.  

But today I will be on the road all day for my regular job and will not be back until tonight, so when I get home I will make these changes and fill you guys in on the details.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

SQUEEE  This is so exciting!!!  I am such a total newbie and its my first time being part of something like this.  I am so excited!!

SO MUCH THANKS to JanneCO, T.S. and Chris for pulling it all together and all the authors participating/donating/supporting 

Can I squee again?  Please?  PLEASE?  

SQUEEEEEEEE

*ahem* Sorry, coffee buzz. I now return you to your normally formatted Kindleboards thread. 

Question - Once the page is set up, will we be given a URL to promote on our blogs/twitters/facebooks? And if yes, when abouts should we start doing that? Is there a "too soon" point?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

If you still need another free or $.99 book, I can include Creators. It's currently priced at $.99, but I have 5 promo days, so I can easily make it free. You don't have to give me any really advanced notice, I just wanted to offer it up in case it's needed. I'd rather give another author a chance to get in, if they're interested. 

Here's my Amazon link to Contributor:

http://www.amazon.com/Contributor-Trilogy-book-ebook/dp/B0096DIPI6/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352305417&sr=1-2

Both of my books (Creators and Contributor) are in Select, so I only have Amazon links. 

Also, here's a link to my blog. I'd be more than happy to host guest posts from other authors during the promo period. My following is pretty modest, but every hit helps, right?

http://nciacchella.blogspot.com


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@JanneCO - You are awesome.

@cekilgore - the page to promote is www.freefantasybook.com (once the promo starts I'll automatically redirect all traffic from that URL directly to the promo page (www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight). Essentially, for the 5 days of the promo the promo will be the front page of the site. 

As far as when to start promoting it...I dunno. Most of the books won't be free or discounted until the promo, so what do you guys think?  If you want to start early, you can still direct them to:  www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight

@Nicole - I'm open to accepting at least a few more permafree and/or free books that can be free the entire promo.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> If you want to start early, you can still direct them to: www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight


Some of those links aren't working.

Would you mind checking mine for Only Human?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6

I'm a bit worried about promoting this early. For one, some of these books aren't free or 99 UNTIL the event and so visitors going there now may feel cheated. It might also cut into sales between now and then.

C.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Some of those links aren't working.
> 
> Would you mind checking mine for Only Human?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6
> ...


I agree about the potential downfalls of promoting too early. As far as the link not working, I just checked it and it works fine for me. You're in Canada, right? If so it could be an issue with the localizer settings (I have it set up so people should be directed to their appropriate Amazon country page). What do you get when you click the link?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is my Goodreads link for people to "fan" me, as my third action, to be added to the list. Cheers!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3912116.Mark_Whiteway


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> What do you get when you click the link?


Weird. Now it works.
I was getting redirected to some page with two books on it.
When I clicked on Ghost in the Machine I ended up on a "title not found" page. 
I'm at work, though, and our web server is having a few ghosts in the machine, too. So maybe something on this end.
Thank you for checking.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate to do this to you guys, but I'd really like to keep all the participant information in a single spreadsheet. If you could ALL please resubmit your information via the new registration form on the promo site I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Done. Very easy.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Done! Will have the link to you by the end of the week.

~Cate


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I hate to do this to you guys, but I'd really like to keep all the participant information in a single spreadsheet. If you could ALL please resubmit your information via the new registration form on the promo site I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


Well, aren't we getting technically savvy  Great idea!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I hate to do this to you guys, but I'd really like to keep all the participant information in a single spreadsheet. If you could ALL please resubmit your information via the new registration form on the promo site I would greatly, greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


Done...I think.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, you guys! I have to keep bumping this thread now so everyone else will do it. 

*All current and new participants, please [re]submit your book information via the promo site:*

http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Paypal sent and info sent to T.S. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I resubmitted my info via the site for Rogue Powers


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

philstern said:


> I resubmitted my info via the site for Rogue Powers


Phil: Do you no longer want to include A Time for Ryda?

Okay, so far we have 12 books registered via the promo site. We need to have a total of 30: 15 free and 15 $0.99. We have two spots left for freebies.

If you haven't already done so, all current and new participants, please register your book information via the promo site:

http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

*New freebies should be either perma-free or free for all 5 days of the promo*

Please.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Phil: Do you no longer want to include A Time for Ryda?
> 
> Okay, so far we have 12 books registered via the promo site. We need to have a total of 30: 15 free and 15 $0.99. We have two spots left for freebies.
> 
> ...


I didn't add anything about the First Edition paperback raffle for those who decide to purchase the Trilogy http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Trilogy-Limited-Edition-ebook/dp/B006OOC5MC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352329380&sr=8-1&keywords=lodestone+trilogy as there was no place to put it. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I've added my info. (And mine was the PayPal donation from Joy.)

I can also contribute a paperback copy of _Breath of Life_, which is set in the same universe as _Blood Will Tell_. I don't know know if you want to offer both paperbacks as a single prize or split them up, but it's fine with me either way.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention yesterday (which was one of THOSE days) that I used the on-line GIF maker at http://www.lunapic.com/editor/ It's a really nice site for creating animated GIFs. Takes a little bit of effort to figure out its quirks, but it's got some cool effects. I love it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> I forgot to mention yesterday (which was one of THOSE days) that I used the on-line GIF maker at http://www.lunapic.com/editor/ It's a really nice site for creating animated GIFs. Takes a little bit of effort to figure out its quirks, but it's got some cool effects. I love it.


Thanks for the tip, Saul. Definitely going to have to check that out. 

*REMINDER TO EVERYONE: We have two spots left for freebies.*

If you haven't already done so, all current and new participants, please register your book information via the promo site:

http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-registration/


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Thanks for the tip, Saul. Definitely going to have to check that out.
> 
> *REMINDER TO EVERYONE: We have two spots left for freebies.*
> 
> ...


Registration... complete.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Phil: Do you no longer want to include A Time for Ryda?


Sure, if there's still space open. I submitted A Time For Ryda via the site.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

philstern said:


> Sure, if there's still space open. I submitted A Time For Ryda via the site.


Cool. I had already included it in the original post so I wanted to make sure you still wanted it there.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Thanks for the tip, Saul. Definitely going to have to check that out.
> 
> *REMINDER TO EVERYONE: We have two spots left for freebies.*
> 
> ...


Oh! How did I miss this thread? Do we still have time to join? If so, please sign up Curtis Hox with Versim. I'm sending the info right now.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Rose, I guess I should just email you anytime I'm involved with a promo eh?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just updated the submission list for for everyone who hadn't yet had the time - so no need to enter your info anymore.

Also, we've still got space for one more PERMA-FREE book.  Those few who still need to give us a third action for the rafflecopter will be notified individually.

Now that our list of participants is nearly finalized I'll start working on the final version of the promo page, pinterest, listmania list, etc.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the work you've put into this, Chris. I'm so excited for this promo. I hope it's a huge success for everyone. 

*REMINDER: We need one more perma-free title for the sci-fi promo before we can finalize everything.*


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Gah, sorry!  Should have read down to the end of the thread.  For some reason, the notifications stopped coming, so I didn't see the post about the form until just now.  I hurried up and submitted only to find that Chris had saved me the trouble.   I hope this doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

No problem, Nicole. I just deleted the duplicate.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I just updated the submission list for for everyone who hadn't yet had the time - so no need to enter your info anymore.
> 
> Also, we've still got space for one more PERMA-FREE book. Those few who still need to give us a third action for the rafflecopter will be notified individually.
> 
> ...


*
I need two more things on this form or I can make a new one:*

PayPal Address and whether or not they will offer a paperback and other details

*And edit to say *- sorry - I should've said - *that form is awesome, BTW*!  I'm crabby today, don't mind me.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> *
> I need two more things on this form or I can make a new one:*
> 
> PayPal Address and whether or not they will offer a paperback and other details
> ...


Done. Added those fields to the form and entered the information I have for the giveaway items.

We don't need everyone to fill out the form again to update their Paypal email address, but they can post it here or send it to you or me in a PM then we can update the spreadsheet manually.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Done. Added those fields to the form and entered the information I have for the giveaway items.
> 
> We don't need everyone to fill out the form again to update their Paypal email address, but they can post it here or send it to you or me in a PM then we can update the spreadsheet manually.


PayPal address for Tony Bertauski: [email protected]
I registered two books, Claus: Legend of the Fat Man and The Discovery of Socket Greeny (this is permafree)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Paula's update reminded me.

How about promoting the event on Flurries of Words?  It's a pretty good deal and I think I got a boost from that site when I used them.  

Maybe they can do something splashy if we provide the graphics?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Paula's update reminded me.
> 
> How about promoting the event on Flurries of Words? It's a pretty good deal and I think I got a boost from that site when I used them.
> 
> Maybe they can do something splashy if we provide the graphics?


What would that involve?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Paula's update reminded me.
> 
> How about promoting the event on Flurries of Words? It's a pretty good deal and I think I got a boost from that site when I used them.
> 
> Maybe they can do something splashy if we provide the graphics?


Yes, this sounds good. What should we do - banners or books (like Bargain books ad)?


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

I'm in on this one. What is required?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Yes, this sounds good. What should we do - banners or books (like Bargain books ad)?


Maybe contact her directly. Perhaps we can grab the "book of the day" column and do something special. Or maybe the central column. I'm sure she has some ideas if we can get the graphics into the format she needs.
Something splashy.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've worked with Paula before, she's awesome - I'll take care of it and see what options we have with her.

Which brings up a good point, I have a running list of sites to contact to promote free and discount books that I typically share for these things. I break it up into places that I can notify for the whole group and places that each of you will need to notify individually. 

I've recently stumbled across a handful of new places so I need to update the list and then I'll post it here for everyone.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've worked with Paula before, she's awesome - I'll take care of it and see what options we have with her.
> 
> Which brings up a good point, I have a running list of sites to contact to promote free and discount books that I typically share for these things. I break it up into places that I can notify for the whole group and places that each of you will need to notify individually.
> 
> I've recently stumbled across a handful of new places so I need to update the list and then I'll post it here for everyone.


Sounds great, Chris! That really helped me during my last promo.

~Cate


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've updated the promo page to match the sign up sheet. We're waiting on covers from two of the $.99 and one freebie since the books haven't been released yet.

I've created a new page with a pretty comprehensive list of where else to submit your freebies. I tried getting a similar list together for $.99 books but most of the sites charge for that.

I've also created the listmania lists:
FREE
$.99

These will be important later. If anyone wants a 1-2 sentence description on the listmania lists just PM it to me and I'll add it.

Other than that, *we still have 1 spot open for a free sci-fi book.*


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

It all looks great!   Very exciting. Banners - for our blogs?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've got the banner on the promo page that I can crop and resize if that version works for folks otherwise I'll need to get the larger source image of the ENT ad from T.S. and then I can make one based on that.  Which do you prefer as a banner for your site?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> We need to resubmit??


Janneco just needed paypal address and whether or not folks want to offer a paperback as part of the giveaway. You can just PM me or T.S. or JanneCO.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've updated the promo page to match the sign up sheet. *We're waiting on covers from two of the $.99 and one freebie since the books haven't been released yet. *
> 
> I've created a new page with a pretty comprehensive list of where else to submit your freebies. I tried getting a similar list together for $.99 books but most of the sites charge for that.
> 
> ...


And here's my linkie! http://www.amazon.com/Choices-A-Fantasy-Novella-ebook/dp/B00A4UEKLG/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352567225&sr=1-7

Ignore the tag - I'm changing it to time travel novella - uploaded it late last night and was on auto pilot.

Also - here is my paypal: catethewriter (at) gmail (dot com). And I don't have a sci fi paperback to give away, so that would be a no. Unless I can do it in another genre.

Thanks so much for all your hard work, Chris and T.S.! Very excited about the promo. 

~Cate


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to be so late to the party, but I just signed up.  Does the paypal field mean that we need to contribute money to this promo?  I looked over the initial post, but didn't see any mention of it.  If there is a financial requirement, please PM me.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Sorry to be so late to the party, but I just signed up. Does the paypal field mean that we need to contribute money to this promo? I looked over the initial post, but didn't see any mention of it. If there is a financial requirement, please PM me.


If you can, we'd like to collect $5 from each participant to go toward the giveaway prizes. You can Paypal the money to simpleschooling at gmail dot com.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is my revised link: http://www.amazon.com/Choices-Time-Travel-Novella-ebook/dp/B00A4UEKLG/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352586805&sr=1-4&keywords=choices+a+time+travel

Let me know if there's anything else you need. Thanks again for all the hard work and organization - I was recently on your side of a promo, so I know how involved it can get. 

~Cate


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Here is my revised link: http://www.amazon.com/Choices-Time-Travel-Novella-ebook/dp/B00A4UEKLG/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352586805&sr=1-4&keywords=choices+a+time+travel


Got it, Cate.

*Can everyone please post here or PM your Paypal email address to me, Chris, or Julie? We would like to match up donations to their donors. Thanks!*


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

My paypal may have gone over under my real name - that one would be swalsh (at) library.ca.gov.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Cate and Joe I've got your books added to the promo page and will get them on the listmania, etc. after dinner.

I'll try to have the banner images available sometime in the next 12 hours or so.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've updated the promo page to match the sign up sheet. We're waiting on covers from two of the $.99 and one freebie since the books haven't been released yet.
> 
> I've created a new page with a pretty comprehensive list of where else to submit your freebies. I tried getting a similar list together for $.99 books but most of the sites charge for that.
> 
> ...


Looks great - PMing you with a book description for Clutch. 

Also - I'll update the total donation number tomorrow and let everyone know where we stand on that and begin building the Rafflecopter so everyone can make sure it looks and acts the way you want it to.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

One more thing - Chris can you e-mail me that banner you have on the webpage?  That will work well for the Rafflecopter.  I'll resize it, don't worry about that.  E-mail to julieahuss at yahoo dot com

What dates did we decide for the Rafflecopter?  The 19th to the 30th?


I am thinking we will have one mandatory qualifier for entering the raffle so that everyone has to look at the promo page - I can make it say check out the promo page and list the book you'd choose to read first or something like that.  

If anyone has a better questions, just let me know.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

The mandatory qualifier/question sounds good to me, Julie. The 19th through the 30th also works for me. Thanks again for all your help. I have a good feeling about this promo.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> The mandatory qualifier/question sounds good to me, Julie. The 19th through the 30th also works for me. Thanks again for all your help. I have a good feeling about this promo.


I think we will get thousands of giveaway entries. I have good feeling too.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Cate and Joe I've got your books added to the promo page and will get them on the listmania, etc. after dinner.
> 
> I'll try to have the banner images available sometime in the next 12 hours or so.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Thanks Chris - it looks great! I've got my days scheduled so it will be free during the promo.



JanneCO said:


> One more thing - Chris can you e-mail me that banner you have on the webpage? That will work well for the Rafflecopter. I'll resize it, don't worry about that. E-mail to julieahuss at yahoo dot com
> 
> What dates did we decide for the Rafflecopter? The 19th to the 30th?
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me - rafflecopter is a fab way to pull people in.



T.S. Welti said:


> The mandatory qualifier/question sounds good to me, Julie. The 19th through the 30th also works for me. Thanks again for all your help. I have a good feeling about this promo.


I have a good feeling about it, too, T.S.  Great books and a great deal - I already have it on my events page.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Julie, 

I just emailed you the banner. I like the idea of another mandatory thing for the raffle and the dates sound good to me as well.  Honestly the idea of using a Rafflecopter to drum up anticipation for the promo is brilliant and I wish I would have thought of it for the previous promos.  

Also, you'd mentioned possibly getting folks to like my promo page on facebook, is that still a possibility somehow?  Or are you replacing that with sending them to the promo site?  Either way works.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> One more thing - Chris can you e-mail me that banner you have on the webpage? That will work well for the Rafflecopter. I'll resize it, don't worry about that. E-mail to julieahuss at yahoo dot com
> 
> What dates did we decide for the Rafflecopter? The 19th to the 30th?
> 
> ...


Love this. Forces folks to actually look at the books. Brilliant!

Question about how the raffle is going to work. If we've got 20 authors, each with three options for entries, that's 60 items. Seems like a lot to list in one raffle. Options toward the bottom may not get any traffic. Or is it 20 different raffles? Or am I misunderstanding the whole thing?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Julie,
> 
> I just emailed you the banner. I like the idea of another mandatory thing for the raffle and the dates sound good to me as well. Honestly the idea of using a Rafflecopter to drum up anticipation for the promo is brilliant and I wish I would have thought of it for the previous promos.
> 
> Also, you'd mentioned possibly getting folks to like my promo page on facebook, is that still a possibility somehow? Or are you replacing that with sending them to the promo site? Either way works.


You can definitely have your three entries as well. No biggie!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Question about how the raffle is going to work. If we've got 20 authors, each with three options for entries, that's 60 items. Seems like a lot to list in one raffle. Options toward the bottom may not get any traffic. Or is it 20 different raffles? Or am I misunderstanding the whole thing?


Yes, it will be big once they do the mandatory entry - look a the promo page. But until then it will only have one entry - so it won't initially take up much room on your page. Not until it's activated. That make sense?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

For anyone who may have issues with the rafflecopter code (depending on their webhost) I will create a page to host it here and then people can use the ad image to link to the rafflecopter that way, just in case.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Got it, Cate.
> 
> *Can everyone please post here or PM your Paypal email address to me, Chris, or Julie? We would like to match up donations to their donors. Thanks!*


I resent it as dollars and it has not been returned this time so I think it went through, It would have gone through as Thomas Hudson.

I should have my book ready for submission by next weekend.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

TJHudson said:


> I resent it as dollars and it has not been returned this time so I think it went through, It would have gone through as Thomas Hudson.
> 
> I should have my book ready for submission by next weekend.


It did TJ, sorry - I've been swamped and haven't looked at that stuff lately. But I will total it all up tonight and give everyone an update.

Also - just to illustrate what you can expect from a Rafflecopter:

I'm running four of them right now (three short-term small ones and one long-term big one) and in the last twenty-four hours I've gotten 24 @ connects on Twitter pushing the various contests and 25 new followers. And this is pretty low key - I mean, it's just me tweeting it once or twice a day.

I've gotten more than a hundred new GFC/Linky/Network blog followers in the last four days and about the same amount of followers on Twitter and likes on Facebook (two different FB pages actually.)

So with all of us doing promos for the SF Spotlight, I think we will have a HUGE response.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi -- just wanted to confirm that you did get my PayPal donation. I have christine AT christinepope DOT com as my primary email address, but it may have come through from jsillesen AT gmail DOT com.

Also, I'm donating a paperback of _Blood Will Tell_ and a paperback of _Breath of Life_ (it's not technically in the promo, but it's another SFR title set in the same universe).


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Hi -- just wanted to confirm that you did get my PayPal donation. I have christine AT christinepope DOT com as my primary email address, but it may have come through from jsillesen AT gmail DOT com.
> 
> Also, I'm donating a paperback of _Blood Will Tell_ and a paperback of _Breath of Life_ (it's not technically in the promo, but it's another SFR title set in the same universe).


Got it Christine! Thanks! Did you want your books to be two separate prizes - or both part of the same prize?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Got it Christine! Thanks! Did you want your books to be two separate prizes - or both part of the same prize?


Hi, JanneCO.

I'd say handle it whichever way you think is best. If you think a bundle is more appealing, do that, but if you'd like more prizes, then go ahead and award them separately.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Hi, JanneCO.
> 
> I'd say handle it whichever way you think is best. If you think a bundle is more appealing, do that, but if you'd like more prizes, then go ahead and award them separately.


I'll probably bundle them - that's a nice prize!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> For anyone who may have issues with the rafflecopter code (depending on their webhost) I will create a page to host it here and then people can use the ad image to link to the rafflecopter that way, just in case.


I can't post code on my wordpress.com site. So, do I need to host a rafflecopter on my page? I'm a little confused now. Please explain, why we need the code. Also, are we still doing the free books for Kobo too?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I can't post code on my wordpress.com site. So, do I need to host a rafflecopter on my page? I'm a little confused now. Please explain, why we need the code. Also, are we still doing the free books for Kobo too?


Well, you'll want to promote the raffle, I'm assuming? Promos work best if everyone is spreading the word at the same time, you you can put a link to the raffle on your blog since you can't post code. But I'm hoping everyone will take part in getting traffic.

I'll leave the last question for TS and Christopher, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I can't post code on my wordpress.com site. So, do I need to host a rafflecopter on my page? I'm a little confused now. Please explain, why we need the code. Also, are we still doing the free books for Kobo too?


Rafflecopter comes with code to display the widget on your site. If you're not able to use it (or don't want to) then you can just link to an embedded one I'll have on my site.

Regarding Kobo books, there were only 3-4 that fit so we're dropping that this time. I'm brainstorming a promo for next month that builds on the idea of books that are available at all 3 (Amazon/B&N/Kobo).


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Regarding Kobo books, there were only 3-4 that fit so we're dropping that this time. I'm brainstorming a promo for next month that builds on the idea of books that are available at all 3 (Amazon/B&N/Kobo).


Chris, I think the three biggest retailers are Amazon, B&N, and iTunes, with Kobo coming in 4th. You may want to think of including iTunes. Freebooksy lists links to all the three biggest sites and I got almost 200 downloads on iTunes when they featured me.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'll probably bundle them - that's a nice prize!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Chris, I think the three biggest retailers are Amazon, B&N, and iTunes, with Kobo coming in 4th. You may want to think of including iTunes. Freebooksy lists links to all the three biggest sites and I got almost 200 downloads on iTunes when they featured me.


Hm...I'll admit that I'm personally biased against iAnything so browsing the store for books is damned near impossible...but it's definitely something I'll look into. I'd really like to have the site as a go-to for authors and readers for Spec-Fic on any device.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, here is the update for the donations...if I missed you  just let me know.  I pull them from my PayPal account and it gets a little messy in there sometimes.

We have $150        

Crystalla 
Anthony 
Thomas 
Dark Tales 
Susan 
Kenneth 
Harry 
Scott 
TS 
Serpil 
Phillip 
Chris 
Christy 
Mark 
Joy 
Jurgen 
Nathaniel
Seth Clarke 
Patrick Johnson 
Daniel Watts 
Joseph Vasicek 

The paperback prizes I have are:

Clutch Trilogy Paperbacks + Swag
Night of the Purple Moon (paperback)
Blood Will Tell and Breath of Life (paperback)
No Shelter Trilogy (paperback)
Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms (First Edition) (paperback)
Deep Into the Game: Gameland (Episode One) (paperback) 3 paperbacks + swag. 1 paperback copy of Insomnia.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

For those using Wordpress (wordpress.org self-hosted, not wordpress.com hosted) and wondering how to post the rafflecopter code on your blog,

You should get a Plugin called "black studio tiny MCE" ; this lets you add a "widget" box to your sidebar that will let you paste in straight HTML like the rafflecopter html code snippet without wordpress breaking it.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OK, here is the update for the donations...if I missed you just let me know. I pull them from my PayPal account and it gets a little messy in there sometimes.
> 
> We have $150
> 
> ...


As previously mentioned, those who go on to buy The Lodestone Trilogy will go into a draw for one of three now unobtainable First Edition paperback copies of Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms.

Hope that's still okay.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I was having some fun computer issues.

Anyhow, here's round 1 of small banner images for the promo.










I'm off to bed soon but let me know if anyone has suggestions or complaints and I'll be happy to make changes.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welp...we're cutting edge!  That's right folks! Just give this a read and tell me, we're not!!

http://laurahoward78.blogspot.com/2012/06/group-promotions-authors-helping.html

We need a promotion schedule for each of us so that we're making the best use of these days. Also, everyone should have their own personalized tweet ready to go for the big days.

I will have one tweet attached to the giveaway, but everyone else needs to do their part as well. Also, we'll need several hashtags to we can see how wide the word spreads.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Welp...we're cutting edge!  That's right folks! Just give this a read and tell me, we're not!!
> 
> http://laurahoward78.blogspot.com/2012/06/group-promotions-authors-helping.html
> 
> ...


Hashtags are critical. But how do we encompass "free" "sci-fi" "99-cents" "raffle" "kindle" and "giveaway"? We can't, not all in one hashtag, but we could come up with one word as a tie-in. For example (I'll use the word "palooza" since I used it above, though I think it should be something else): #freebookpalooza, #scifipalooza, #1buckbookpalooza... etc, where the word "palooza" becomes associated with the entire promo. Something short, sweet, catchy and unique has a better chance of going viral.

What do you think? What other word could we use? Gonzo? Mondo?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Hashtags are critical. But how do we encompass "free" "sci-fi" "99-cents" "raffle" "kindle" and "giveaway"? We can't, not all in one hashtag, but we could come up with one word as a tie-in. For example (I'll use the word "palooza" since I used it above, though I think it should be something else): #freebookpalooza, #scifipalooza, #1buckbookpalooza... etc, where the word "palooza" becomes associated with the entire promo. Something short, sweet, catchy and unique has a better chance of going viral.
> 
> What do you think? What other word could we use? Gonzo? Mondo?


Yeah, we can think on this. We need one that everyone can use, and then whatever other ones you want as well.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Yeah, we can think on this. We need one that everyone can use, and then whatever other ones you want as well.


I don't even know what a "hashtag" is...

(Hangs head in shame.)


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Is there a list of everyone's Twitter accounts somewhere?  I'd like to add those I'm not yet following.

Also, my PayPal contribution came from the e-mail address jurgen dot samyn at gmail dot com.

I like the banner!  Will there also be buttons for us to put on our blogs?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the idea of making the hashtag stand out. #freebookapalooza #freebookbonanza #freebookbonus #scifijackpot #freescifijackpot

Julie, what kind of promotion schedule? Do you just want to know when everyone is going to post on their blogs about the promo?

I think everyone should post about the giveaway on the morning of November 19th followed by another post about the promo one week later on the 26th. 

Would you guys like me to come up with a standard blurb you can put in each blog post? I know a lot of people here don't blog regularly and it's no problem for me to provide that.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Is there a list of everyone's Twitter accounts somewhere? I'd like to add those I'm not yet following.
> 
> Also, my PayPal contribution came from the e-mail address jurgen dot samyn at gmail dot com.
> 
> I like the banner! Will there also be buttons for us to put on our blogs?


Regarding Twitter: I removed the participant list from the front page because the info was changing too often. However, I can put everyone's FB and Twitter info, as that should stay the same. I'll have it up some time today.

If everyone wants a button, I can make one today, as well.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Oh um... I really have trouble with this stuff...  Is it possible to just have people leave comments and choose that way?


Uh, that's a negative Crystalla. Raffelcopter is the driving force behind this thing...trust me. You don't have to host the giveaway if you don't want - but it's a missed opportunity if you don't.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like the idea of making the hashtag stand out. #freebookapalooza #freebookbonanza #freebookbonus #scifijackpot #freescifijackpot
> 
> Julie, what kind of promotion schedule? Do you just want to know when everyone is going to post on their blogs about the promo?
> 
> ...


Nothing too extreme - maybe one tweet a day when they have time? Yes, standard blog blurb sounds good.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> It's not that I don't want - it's that I doubt I will manage to do that. Wordpress defeats me every time... I will try!


I don't know what Wordpress is either.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Rafflecopter comes with code to display the widget on your site. If you're not able to use it (or don't want to) then you can just link to an embedded one I'll have on my site.


Since my site is hosted on wordpress.com I am not allowed to post any code. That means I can't put the rafflecopter code on my site. However, I can link to the one on your site. But at this point I am still unclear of how this works. My understanding is that people must take one of the three actions we listed, (joining mailing list, adding on Twitter or Facebook) to enter the Rafflecopter. Is that correct? If so, will that still work for me if I can't place the rafflecopter code on my website?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

It will still work for you guys, it's just nice when you promote to direct people to your own blog or website.  It's not a problem as far as the raffle goes, you're just missing out on some major traffic to your blog or website.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> It will still work for you guys, it's just nice when you promote to direct people to your own blog or website. It's not a problem as far as the raffle goes, you're just missing out on some major traffic to your blog or website.


Is this some sort of a code we need to embed or something?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Is this some sort of a code we need to embed or something?


The rafflecopter site keeps track of the entries and provides some code that can be pasted into a post, page, or widget sidebar. This code creates something like this which allows people to enter the contest. Anyone with access to the code can use it to "host" the rafflecopter and all entries get indexed by rafflecopter which then reflects the changes (number of entries) everywhere that code has been used.

Does that make sense? So no, you don't _have_ to host one, you're info is still on there, but hosting one will usually help increase traffic to your blog/website and in theory increase our reach. However, for those who don't want to bother I will host a page that you can direct people towards.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Hashtags are critical. But how do we encompass "free" "sci-fi" "99-cents" "raffle" "kindle" and "giveaway"? We can't, not all in one hashtag, but we could come up with one word as a tie-in. For example (I'll use the word "palooza" since I used it above, though I think it should be something else): #freebookpalooza, #scifipalooza, #1buckbookpalooza... etc, where the word "palooza" becomes associated with the entire promo. Something short, sweet, catchy and unique has a better chance of going viral.
> 
> What do you think? What other word could we use? Gonzo? Mondo?


Regarding hashtags and cross-promoting in general, I like that idea? Have a common word that is used for both free/$.99 but also have it directed accordingly. I haven't had my morning coffee yet, so bear with me. My thought would be something like this. (note, I know these are bad, they're only for demonstration purposes)

#FreeSciFiSpotlight
#DollarSciFiSpotlight

And then we can spend time focusing on each one specifically rather than trying to capture both with a single hashtag.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

As promised, here's a spreadsheet with all the Facebook/Twitter links for promo participants. Feel free to go through and follow/like everyone.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVkE3cG7ZvydGZEODFSa0VkV3RqS3U2aVhRWmw2RXc


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> The rafflecopter site keeps track of the entries and provides some code that can be pasted into a post, page, or widget sidebar. This code creates something like this which allows people to enter the contest. Anyone with access to the code can use it to "host" the rafflecopter and all entries get indexed by rafflecopter which then reflects the changes (number of entries) everywhere that code has been used.
> 
> Does that make sense? So no, you don't _have_ to host one, you're info is still on there, but hosting one will usually help increase traffic to your blog/website and in theory increase our reach. However, for those who don't want to bother I will host a page that you can direct people towards.


I'm willing to have a go and put it on my website. How do I get the code?


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> As promised, here's a spreadsheet with all the Facebook/Twitter links for promo participants. Feel free to go through and follow/like everyone.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsVkE3cG7ZvydGZEODFSa0VkV3RqS3U2aVhRWmw2RXc


Thanks for putting this together. I just went in a LIKED all the author pages and FOLLOWED everyone on twitter.

Note: One or two of the of the facebook pages were personal pages.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

ScottC said:


> Thanks for putting this together. I just went in a LIKED all the author pages and FOLLOWED everyone on twitter.
> 
> Note: One or two of the of the facebook pages were personal pages.


I did the same. 

I noticed the same thing about some of the FB pages. I have a personal page that I use strictly to talk to family and friends. With my author page, I can "like" other authors' pages, but I can't follow anyone who has theirs set up as a personal page.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I did the same.
> 
> I noticed the same thing about some of the FB pages. I have a personal page that I use strictly to talk to family and friends. With my author page, I can "like" other authors' pages, but I can't follow anyone who has theirs set up as a personal page.


What's an "author page"? I just set up a page. I don't know anything about FB. I don't really understand it.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> What's an "author page"? I just set up a page. I don't know anything about FB. I don't really understand it.


Sorry, didn't mean to muddy the waters for you. It's not that it's a page type specific to authors, it's just that you can set up either a personal page or a business page. If you go on FB's main page, in very small print under the boxes where you can set up an account, there's a line that says: Create a Page for a celebrity, band or business. When you set this type of page up, people can "like" it and you get various business-oriented tools you can use on your page.


----------



## Michael Gallagher (Jan 23, 2010)

All-

I'm coming into this thread late (I have been burning the candle at both ends)....I'd be willing to promote the Amazon freebies on the Free Kindle Books and Tips blog (www.fkbooksandtips.com) and the 99 centers on the eBook for a Buck blog (http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com). The bottomline is, besides me loving sci-fi, I need quality titles to promote and if you can hand them to me vs. me hunting and pecking each day that would be great. And no, it won't cost you anything as I don't do paid advertising.

If that's agreeable to the group, if someone could email me (michael at fkbooksandtips dot com) the particulars with ASIN's , etc. I can get it setup.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to muddy the waters for you. It's not that it's a page type specific to authors, it's just that you can set up either a personal page or a business page. If you go on FB's main page, in very small print under the boxes where you can set up an account, there's a line that says: Create a Page for a celebrity, band or business. When you set this type of page up, people can "like" it and you get various business-oriented tools you can use on your page.


I googled it and got a list of instructions that I'm struggling to understand.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Michael Gallagher said:


> All-
> 
> I'm coming into this thread late (I have been burning the candle at both ends)....I'd be willing to promote the Amazon freebies on the Free Kindle Books and Tips blog (www.fkbooksandtips.com) and the 99 centers on the eBook for a Buck blog (http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com). The bottomline is, besides me loving sci-fi, I need quality titles to promote and if you can hand them to me vs. me hunting and pecking each day that would be great. And no, it won't cost you anything as I don't do paid advertising.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Michael! That would be awesome. Thanks so much for offering. I will get that info to you ASAP.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Michael Gallagher said:


> All-
> 
> I'm coming into this thread late (I have been burning the candle at both ends)....I'd be willing to promote the Amazon freebies on the Free Kindle Books and Tips blog (www.fkbooksandtips.com) and the 99 centers on the eBook for a Buck blog (http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com). The bottomline is, besides me loving sci-fi, I need quality titles to promote and if you can hand them to me vs. me hunting and pecking each day that would be great. And no, it won't cost you anything as I don't do paid advertising.
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes! I had a free book featured on FKB&T a couple weeks ago and my uploads went through the roof! Thanks, Michael 

(downloads, I mean)


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Absolutely, Michael! That would be awesome. Thanks so much for offering. I will get that info to you ASAP.


I have done a new FB author page. I guess this should go on my list, instead of the other page.

It looks like c**P as I really don't know what I'm doing.

Anyway, here's the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Lodestone-Series-of-Science-Fiction-Books/438732819507617

Thanks


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Michael Gallagher said:


> If that's agreeable to the group, if someone could email me (michael at fkbooksandtips dot com) the particulars with ASIN's , etc. I can get it setup.


Just sent you a spreadsheet. It's still missing two ASINs for books that are being published within the next week. I will send you those ASINs as soon as I have them. Thanks, Michael!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Michael Gallagher said:


> All-
> 
> I'm coming into this thread late (I have been burning the candle at both ends)....I'd be willing to promote the Amazon freebies on the Free Kindle Books and Tips blog (www.fkbooksandtips.com) and the 99 centers on the eBook for a Buck blog (http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com). The bottomline is, besides me loving sci-fi, I need quality titles to promote and if you can hand them to me vs. me hunting and pecking each day that would be great. And no, it won't cost you anything as I don't do paid advertising.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Michael! This is going to be a great promo - so looking forward to hanging out with all of you.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> I'm willing to have a go and put it on my website. How do I get the code?


It's not available yet, Alondo. Won't be ready for a few more days. I'm super swamped right now. But here is the testeer so you can see wht you need to do to get it on your site:

There's nothing on it, it's just a tester.

a Rafflecopter giveaway

If you can't get that code to work, this is the other option:

http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/6530cc6/


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Michael Gallagher said:


> All-
> 
> I'm coming into this thread late (I have been burning the candle at both ends)....I'd be willing to promote the Amazon freebies on the Free Kindle Books and Tips blog (www.fkbooksandtips.com) and the 99 centers on the eBook for a Buck blog (http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com). The bottomline is, besides me loving sci-fi, I need quality titles to promote and if you can hand them to me vs. me hunting and pecking each day that would be great. And no, it won't cost you anything as I don't do paid advertising.
> 
> ...


That's so exciting! Michael is great and I can tell you that every time I had a book in one of his blogs I saw a huge increase on downloads.

Thanks Michael!!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Does this sound like something we'd like to do? We could all pitch in $5-10 bucks for the gift card, depending on how many of us decide to participate.
> *Janneco has offered to handle the Rafflecopter giveaway. Paypal your $5-10 donation toward the Amazon gift card(s) to simpleschooling at gmail dot com.*


Payment sent with hubby acct curtcarb.

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Got it, thank you!  We will probably have a third gift card prize of $25!!!!! 

So it will be:

(1) $100 prize
(1) $50 prize
(1) $25 prize

Plus the paperbacks!

We will definitely have one of the bigger giveaways going...I'm going to try and have it up on Friday (a few days early) so we can catch the Follow Friday blog hoppers for two weeks instead of just one.  We'll also get in on the giveaway hop for an extra week this way as well.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Got it, thank you! We will probably have a third gift card prize of $25!!!!!
> 
> So it will be:
> 
> ...


Excellent! With at least a dozen prizes and hundreds of chances to win something, PLUS choices from a wide variety of highly-rated free and bargain-priced ebooks, this should really draw some attention! Props to everyone involved, and especially huge thanks to those devoting so much time and effort to organizing and hosting this. Can't wait to start getting the word out.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Got it, thank you! We will probably have a third gift card prize of $25!!!!!
> 
> So it will be:
> 
> ...


Awesome! I am so glad you're running the giveaway. I know nothing about blog hops and giveaway hops.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Awesome! I am so glad you're running the giveaway. I know nothing about blog hops and giveaway hops.


You know, I was talking on another thread about "author co-operatives" where authors pool their knowledge and abilities in the area of promotion. Apparently they operate a bit like micro-publishers. I had not heard of them, but I was told there are a few, although they are usually no open to new entrants. When I said what a good idea this seemed to be, and why there weren't more of them, I was told, "Well authors usually don't get on with other authors that well." It seems to me that what we have here on this thread totally flies in the face of that.

If this exercise has demonstrated anything, it's that Indies can work together, and just as important, they are much more of a force when they do. Thinking out loud, I can't help but look beyond the forthcoming promo. and wonder what might be achieved if we were to build on what we have here? It would be a shame to let it all 'evaporate'.

Just my 2c.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> You know, I was talking on another thread about "author co-operatives" where authors pool their knowledge and abilities in the area of promotion. Apparently they operate a bit like micro-publishers. I had not heard of them, but I was told there are a few, although they are usually no open to new entrants. When I said what a good idea this seemed to be, and why there weren't more of them, I was told, "Well authors usually don't get on with other authors that well." It seems to me that what we have here on this thread totally flies in the face of that.
> 
> If this exercise has demonstrated anything, it's that Indies can work together, and just as important, they are much more of a force when they do. Thinking out loud, I can't help but look beyond the forthcoming promo. and wonder what might be achieved if we were to build on what we have here? It would be a shame to let it all 'evaporate'.
> 
> Just my 2c.


I agree Alondo - maybe we should try one every month or every other month - but with rotating books to keep things *special*? Or maybe we can have a weekly promo for just one book at a time - but everyone who's in the "club" has to help promote that author's work that week. Then everyone takes turns getting promo'd - like a rolling week long blog tour...sorta.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Would love to stay involved with this group for future promotions and plan to download every book in it. I can't keep up with the level of promotion members of this group have put together and THANK YOU!!! I'll get the word out to all my followers...


t


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Awesome! I am so glad you're running the giveaway. I know nothing about blog hops and giveaway hops.


I only just found out about this *secret book blogger* world a couple months ago when I started my New Adult Addiction book blog...I swear, I feel like George Costanza in that Seinfeld episode where he finds the secret model club and no one believes him.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, that was kind of the point of the site originally...I'd love to keep a monthly promo running with daily freebie posts and maybe raffles in between to keep up visibility.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, that was kind of the point of the site originally...I'd love to keep a monthly promo running with daily freebie posts and maybe raffles in between to keep up visibility.


I'd be willing to rotate promos on my books on a monthly basis. Should I create a Goodreads group for the promo where we can all add our books and invite our Goodreads fans/friends to the group?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd love to be part of that - as long as we are rotating genres. You've got the only sci fi I've ever written. 

We could also rotate workloads, depending on what's happening. I don't expect you all to do everything for every promo. I know how much work it is, having done the Witchy promo last month.

Put me on the list!

~Cate


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be willing to be part of a regular thing.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

philstern said:


> I'd be willing to be part of a regular thing.


A KB Klatch? How clique-y


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

cate dean said:


> know how much work it is, having done the Witchy promo last month.


That's part of the benefit of having a dedicated site and even relatively stable rotating group - the foundation is already there rather than trying to build it up again from scratch for every promo. I personally think that tailoring it a bit to genre (Speculative Fiction in this case) helps create a more focused fan base. Luckily SpecFic fans tend to be welcoming of multiple varieties of SpecFic and at the same time it covers a rather broad swatch of genres.

I plan on keeping the site around and if you guys are willing to continue participating in promos etc. then I'm willing to host them.

Without getting too sidetracked on this thread, I'm considering a general specfic promo for Dec. for books that are available for $.99 in all 3 stores (Amazon/Kobo/B&N). I'd like to limit monthly promos to maybe 20 or so to keep things manageable. Of course these are all just ideas for now. Hell, if we did 20 and everyone pitched in $5 then we could continue to offer smaller rafflecopter prizes as well. $5 monthly "advertising"? I dunno, could work depending on the results of the rafflecopter.

Sorry if I'm rambling now, been awake for 25 hours.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

BTW, thanks for the promo sites page on the free fantasy website. Bookmarked and used. Nicely organized and very convenient.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I personally think that tailoring it a bit to genre (Speculative Fiction in this case) helps create a more focused fan base. Luckily SpecFic fans tend to be welcoming of multiple varieties of SpecFic and at the same time it covers a rather broad swatch of genres.


I agree with this - if you keep the genre tight, you get better targeted promotions. Speculative fiction is growing rapidly - many other topics besides SF would fall into that category.

It makes no sense to have say, middle grade fiction or romance, or whatever - mixed in. Now, if those genres want to start a similar group, that would be the way to go. Keep the genre focused.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm definitely on board with participating in promos and doing whatever I can to pitch in.  It's so hard to do self-promotion, and we'll have a much larger reach if we pool resources.  The way I see it, we're all trying to make a living doing this, and I'm happy to contribute whatever I can to help someone else reach that goal.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Tbert204 said:


> BTW, thanks for the promo sites page on the free fantasy website. Bookmarked and used. Nicely organized and very convenient.


Cool, glad it's helpful (I know I've used it quite a few times) If anyone has any suggestions for additions feel free to PM or email them to me.



JanneCO said:


> I agree with this - if you keep the genre tight, you get better targeted promotions. Speculative fiction is growing rapidly - many other topics besides SF would fall into that category.
> 
> It makes no sense to have say, middle grade fiction or romance, or whatever - mixed in. Now, if those genres want to start a similar group, that would be the way to go. Keep the genre focused.


Yeah. Now I could be wrong but SpecFic to me covers fantasy, horror, and sci-fi and most of their respective subgenres.

Of course better forethought and planning on my part could have resulted in broader-based URL but I feel like I've been decently entrenched now (in a good way) and it doesn't seem to be hurting the non fantasy promos.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah. Now I could be wrong but SpecFic to me covers fantasy, horror, and sci-fi and most of their respective subgenres.


That's pretty much how I see it too.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Cool, glad it's helpful (I know I've used it quite a few times) If anyone has any suggestions for additions feel free to PM or email them to me.
> 
> Yeah. Now I could be wrong but SpecFic to me covers fantasy, horror, and sci-fi and most of their respective subgenres.
> 
> Of course better forethought and planning on my part could have resulted in broader-based URL but I feel like I've been decently entrenched now (in a good way) and it doesn't seem to be hurting the non fantasy promos.


I think you did well to focus it on fantasy. Try to be too much to too many and you end up being nothing to all. SpecFic is one of those "genre" categories that many misunderstand, or misinterpret. Not like horror, which different people define in different ways. "I know it when I see it." SpecFic has it's basis in the fantastical. It's something that so confuses some people that I actually have a dedicated a page on my website to help others understand it better.
http://www.tanpepperwrites.com/what-the-heck-is-spec.html


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> I think you did well to focus it on fantasy. Try to be too much to too many and you end up being nothing to all. SpecFic is one of those "genre" categories that many misunderstand, or misinterpret. Not like horror, which different people define in different ways. "I know it when I see it." SpecFic has it's basis in the fantastical. It's something that so confuses some people that I actually have a dedicated a page on my website to help others understand it better.
> http://www.tanpepperwrites.com/what-the-heck-is-spec.html


Yeah, I actually saw that page on your site before this promo started when I featured your first book. Nicely done. Here's another thing I'm brainstorming for the site - some sort of "authors section" that's more than just links to promo sites. Perhaps a blog area (guest blogs by "group members"?), links to other KB member services (Melin Miranda's blurb doctor springs to mind) etc.

I'm also planning on a "readers" section with at least a "post" about calibre and using it to convert mobi->epub and vice versa, as well as mentioning the various app readers (kindle app, nook app, kobo app) since that will let readers know they can still download any of the books on the site regardless of the devices they own.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> I think you did well to focus it on fantasy. Try to be too much to too many and you end up being nothing to all. SpecFic is one of those "genre" categories that many misunderstand, or misinterpret. Not like horror, which different people define in different ways. "I know it when I see it." SpecFic has it's basis in the fantastical. It's something that so confuses some people that I actually have a dedicated a page on my website to help others understand it better.
> http://www.tanpepperwrites.com/what-the-heck-is-spec.html


Great website, Saul. You do that?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Should I create a Goodreads group for the promo where we can all add our books and invite our Goodreads fans/friends to the group?


I like this idea, too.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, I'm almost done making the Rafflecopter...but I need one more piece of information - everyone who is giving away paperbacks -* will you be autographing them*?

Please reply and let me know. Also, MARK - can you please tell me exactly how you want the paperback first edition giveaway worded for your prize?

Thanks!

Check out the Giveaway so far...and go ahead and enter it to see what it looks like if you want - if any of us win, I'll disqualify you anyway! 

http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/6530cc6/

If anyone spots a mistake please let me know - it was sort of a huge project.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Damn - that's a LOT of possible entries - awesome!  

It looks good and even though there's a large list, it gives people choices and none of it is hard to do.  Thanks again for setting that all up.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> d*mn - that's a LOT of possible entries - awesome!
> 
> It looks good and even though there's a large list, it gives people choices and none of it is hard to do. Thanks again for setting that all up.


Yeah, I figure everyone will pretty much do the Facebook ones - they don't require any extra info, just a click - then many will do the Twitter ones because they are so easy. It's the third option that many will skip - but you never know - that's quite a bit of money for prizes.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OK, I'm almost done making the Rafflecopter...but I need one more piece of information - everyone who is giving away paperbacks -* will you be autographing them*?
> 
> Please reply and let me know. Also, MARK - can you please tell me exactly how you want the paperback first edition giveaway worded for your prize?
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll sign them. I don't know if anyone cares, but what the heck...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, also, I checked out the Rafflecopter, and it only has _Blood Will Tell_ listed as a paperback giveaway, but I'm actually bundling _Blood Will Tell _and _Breath of Life_ as a set of two paperbacks to give away.

Thanks!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> Oh, also, I checked out the Rafflecopter, and it only has _Blood Will Tell_ listed as a paperback giveaway, but I'm actually bundling _Blood Will Tell _and _Breath of Life_ as a set of two paperbacks to give away.
> 
> Thanks!


That's right, forgot about that! Will add it now...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, one more thing - what should our "tweet about the giveaway" say?

This is where we need the hashtag...how about #SFSpotlightGiveaway and the link will go to the spotlight page if Chris is putting the giveaway on that page...any other suggestions?

How about this:

100's of $$ in prizes @FreeFantasyBook is hosting the #SFSpotlightGiveaway Win Amazon Cash & Books: http://ow.ly/fiVfJ

And of course, everyone can tweet whatever they want - this one just goes in the Rafflecopter.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> How about this:
> 
> 100's of $$ in prizes @FreeFantasyBook is hosting the #SFSpotlightGiveaway Win Amazon Cash & Books: http://ow.ly/fiVfJ


Sounds good to me. I can have the page up shortly after you get me the code so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sounds good to me. I can have the page up shortly after you get me the code so it shouldn't be an issue.


Code for you! And everyone else too - feel free to put it up. I'll get that banner made tomorrow - I'm done for tonight.

Code has been fixed - this is correct now:
a Rafflecopter giveaway


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Wrong code I think? Here's the listed prizes:  $10 Gift Card to Amazon or B&N OR $10 book from The Book Depository


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Wrong code I think? Here's the listed prizes: $10 Gift Card to Amazon or B&N OR $10 book from The Book Depository


oops...I have like six giveaways going right now...sorry:

a Rafflecopter giveaway


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Happy to personalize my paperbacks copies.

Also, the "like" box on my fb option seems faulty. Might be because it's my page rather than a fan page. If it needs to be switched out, here's my GAMELAND fan page for folks to like instead:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/SW-Tanpeppers-GAMELAND/385488004805467

Looks great!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, quick update on the site:
Promo page

Rafflecopter page

These are now live on the site and can be accessed from the menu bar. On the 26th-30th the front page will be replaced with the promo page.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's the Goodreads group I created. 
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/83889-sci-fi-spotlight

The following authors do not have Goodreads profiles:

- C.E. Kilgore
- Jack Sheppard
- S.S. Muller

Also, Anna, your book Cerulean has not been added to Goodreads yet so I was unable to add your book to the group bookshelf.

Please join the group and I will be sprucing it up more tomorrow. I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> That's part of the benefit of having a dedicated site and even relatively stable rotating group - the foundation is already there rather than trying to build it up again from scratch for every promo. I personally think that tailoring it a bit to genre (Speculative Fiction in this case) helps create a more focused fan base. Luckily SpecFic fans tend to be welcoming of multiple varieties of SpecFic and at the same time it covers a rather broad swatch of genres.
> 
> I plan on keeping the site around and if you guys are willing to continue participating in promos etc. then I'm willing to host them.
> 
> ...


All sounds good to me. I need to write something that can be offered for 99c.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> All sounds good to me. I need to write something that can be offered for 99c.


Yeah, it only needs to be $.99 for the duration of the promo of course.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Also, Anna, your book Cerulean has not been added to Goodreads yet so I was unable to add your book to the group bookshelf.
> 
> Please join the group and I will be sprucing it up more tomorrow. I'm off to bed now.


I added it tonight, so it should be showing now. Thanks for the heads-up!
Anna


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, I will fix that Facebook page and anyone else who has their page linked to the giveaway needs to have a fan page.  TS went through it last night and spotted a few.

Also, if anyone wants to change their newsletter subscription to a Goodreads fan or friend, just let me know.  You probably won't get a lot of subscribers for newsletter, but a few is better than none.  The Goodreads fan or friend is pretty easy to do and doesn't make people wonder if they will get spammed by you, plus you can use your Goodreads fan base to send out event notices, which almost work like a newsletter.

Anyway - you can change it at any time - even during the promo, just keep it in mind.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok, quick update on the site:
> Promo page
> 
> Rafflecopter page
> ...


Maybe we can add a screenshot to the sidebar of the rafflecopter so people can click on it? I do that when I can't post a real rafflecopter.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with Julie. Goodreads also sends out email updates to your fans letting them know when you write a new blog post and release a new book--and you don't have to lift a finger or come across as spammy because it comes directly from Goodreads.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

You peeps are doing an awesome job.

So much going on that I've lost track.
Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help or contribute to this promo.


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys.

Two questions:

1st - My book is on KDP Select. Can I join this promo without being kicked out of Select?

2nd (a bit offtopic but it would be of great help if you could answer) - Can I offer the first chapters of my book on goodreads.com and bookdaily.com without being kicked out of Select?


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Do we need another 0.99 promo? If so, I've got one: http://www.amazon.com/Annihilation-Foreverland-Tony-Bertauski/dp/0982845286/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353013314&sr=1-3


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

R R Vaz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


1. The promo is closed to new participants. Sorry.

2. You can make up to 10% of your book available as a sample. Just make sure that all the samples you have available everywhere equal 10%. You can't put 10% from the beginning of the book on one site and 10% from the middle of the book up somewhere else. Makes sense?



Tbert204 said:


> Do we need another 0.99 promo? If so, I've got one: http://www.amazon.com/Annihilation-Foreverland-Tony-Bertauski/dp/0982845286/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353013314&sr=1-3


We have all the 99-cent books we need for now. Thanks. The reason there's a cover missing on the promo site is because TJ Hudson still hasn't published his book yet. It should be up soon.


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> 1. The promo is closed to new participants. Sorry.
> 
> 2. You can make up to 10% of your book available as a sample. Just make sure that all the samples you have available everywhere equal 10%. You can't put 10% from the beginning of the book on one site and 10% from the middle of the book up somewhere else. Makes sense?


Thanks a lot. Makes perfect sense. Sorry to know the promo is closed, but good luck with it!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Maybe we can add a screenshot to the sidebar of the rafflecopter so people can click on it? I do that when I can't post a real rafflecopter.


Good idea, I'll get on it.

T.S. - Thanks for taking care of the goodreads group - it looks awesome!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,
I don't know if the newsletter item applies to everyone.

If it does, please do the goodreads friend option for me.

Thanks,
Scott C

PS. I plan to do a facebook promoted post Nov 26 using the image created. That will spread the news a bit further.



JanneCO said:


> OK, I will fix that Facebook page and anyone else who has their page linked to the giveaway needs to have a fan page. TS went through it last night and spotted a few.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to change their newsletter subscription to a Goodreads fan or friend, just let me know. You probably won't get a lot of subscribers for newsletter, but a few is better than none. The Goodreads fan or friend is pretty easy to do and doesn't make people wonder if they will get spammed by you, plus you can use your Goodreads fan base to send out event notices, which almost work like a newsletter.
> 
> Anyway - you can change it at any time - even during the promo, just keep it in mind.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone needs some inspiration, or you'd like to copy/paste, here are the blog posts I have scheduled for tomorrow (for the giveaway) and for the 26th (for the promo).

Giveaway:
http://tswelti.com/books/enter-the-sci-spotlight-holiday-giveaway-175-in-amazon-gift-cards-more/?preview=1&_ppp=a8ab41067b

Promo:
http://tswelti.com/books/cyber-monday-kindle-deals-sci-fi-spotlight/?preview=1&_ppp=4955df0141


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

ScottC said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if the newsletter item applies to everyone.
> 
> If it does, please do the goodreads friend option for me.
> ...


Scott, Have you done a FB promoted post before? I'm curious to find out whether you thought it was useful. When you promote a post, does it go out from your page (personal or author) and out to your friends and fans?


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I've done a couple of promoted posts from my author page www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer

One for a free promo and one for 99 cents.

I don't have specific stats, but I think a promote post holds a lot of promise.

You reach people who have liked your page and their friends, and idea is to get people to share the post, which extends it even further.

My posts have cost from 20 - 70 $. Which is the same ballpark for as running an ad on a lot of sites.

You need, I believe, 400 likes to do a post.

Facebook advertising, also pretty cheap, is a way to get likes quickly.



IB said:


> Scott, Have you done a FB promoted post before? I'm curious to find out whether you thought it was useful. When you promote a post, does it go out from your page (personal or author) and out to your friends and fans?


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

both really nice 



T.S. Welti said:


> If anyone needs some inspiration, or you'd like to copy/paste, here are the blog posts I have scheduled for tomorrow (for the giveaway) and for the 26th (for the promo).
> 
> Giveaway:
> http://tswelti.com/books/enter-the-sci-spotlight-holiday-giveaway-175-in-amazon-gift-cards-more/?preview=1&_ppp=a8ab41067b
> ...


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

ScottC said:


> I've done a couple of promoted posts from my author page www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer
> 
> One for a free promo and one for 99 cents.
> 
> ...


Scott, Thanks for the info. I have a question based on it (yes, this is turning into a hassle!):

I use my personal FB page for everything, rather than separate my FB stuff into personal, author, screenwriter, adjunct professor... it's both easier and all intertwined anyway!

So, my question is this:

Do you think a promoted post from my page would be "awkward?" In the past, this wasn't even an issue, since regardless of what you posted, it always appeared on yours friends' newsfeeds. Now it's a crap shoot so that FB can offer this service to make sure you're engaged with your friends!

BTW, I just checked out your author page. It's outstanding so I had to "like" it!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> If anyone needs some inspiration, or you'd like to copy/paste, here are the blog posts I have scheduled for tomorrow (for the giveaway) and for the 26th (for the promo).
> 
> Giveaway:
> http://tswelti.com/books/enter-the-sci-spotlight-holiday-giveaway-175-in-amazon-gift-cards-more/?preview=1&_ppp=a8ab41067b
> ...


Oh, this is so nice of you!  I might love you, I'm not sure, but you're definitely on my super bad-as* list right now for doing these!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll definitely link to the promo page from my Facebook page and website the weekend before the 26th.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Oh, this is so nice of you!  I might love you, I'm not sure, but you're definitely on my super bad-as* list right now for doing these!


I accept love in all forms, especially cash. 

On another note, I'm not quite sure what to do with the Goodreads group. I can go through and add a comment for each book in the 99-cent/Free threads, but I'm not sure how else to snazz it up. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm no facebook pro, but I believe I heard that you cannot do a promoted post from a personal page. Which is one of the benefits of having a page.

With a fan page, you can also do advertising to get likes. Not sure that you can advertise a personal page.

Would it be weird? No. Then again I think very few things are weird.



IB said:


> Scott, Thanks for the info. I have a question based on it (yes, this is turning into a hassle!):
> 
> I use my personal FB page for everything, rather than separate my FB stuff into personal, author, screenwriter, adjunct professor... it's both easier and all intertwined anyway!
> 
> ...


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Still playing catchup, and sorry Julie -but I have a new link for 3rd option / goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6572080.C_E_Kilgore

I'm such a newbie - and just now found the Goodreads Author program... >_>

Thanks for bearing with me guys


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK - I will make fixes in a little bit.  You guys can link the giveaway and start promoting if you want.  I'll put it up on the Giveaway Social later when that post goes up on Parajunkee's View.  I have to get in some serious writing time today, so I'm gonna get the heck off the internet and get busy for a while before I make my blog post for this.

BBL


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is my giveaway page if anyone is interested:

http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/sci-fi-spotlight-giveaway

I will be tweeting this: 100's $$ in prizes #BadAssJunco is part of the #SFSpotlightGiveaway Win Amazon Cash & Books by amazing INDIE Authors http://ow.ly/flWx8

The Rafflecopter is now up at Parajunkee's Giveaway Social as well as Just Contest Stuff

*ALSO MAJOR QUESTION for those of you who have books as prizes...

US Shipping only?* I totally forgot about this...I put US only on the raffle just to be certain, but if you will ship international I can change that.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here is my giveaway page if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/book-stuff/sci-fi-spotlight-giveaway
> 
> ...


US, Canada. I don't mind doing international, if that what others want to do, but I'd prefer more local to keep costs down. Book rate is pretty cheap. Not sure about international book rates (if there is such a thing).


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sending INT books is EXPENSIVE!! it cost me $40 to send my editor her copies! 

*OK - now go to Reddit and thumb up our giveaway...this is the title:*

Enter to win up to $175 in Amazon cash or six different spectacular paperback book prizes!

It's in /r/giveaways
http://www.reddit.com/r/giveaways

*We should take turns doing this everyday - sending people to each of our blogs or websites.*


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Shipping? I'm good with whatever the group decides. 

(I did recently send a book to India for $11 and change.)


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm fine with U.S. and Canada, but since I'm shipping two books, it could get expensive for me if I have to send them to Kuala Lumpur or something.  

I have a graphic and a link to the promo page on the front page of my website, and I'll do a blog post with a link to the Rafflecopter once it's live.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> If anyone needs some inspiration, or you'd like to copy/paste, here are the blog posts I have scheduled for tomorrow (for the giveaway) and for the 26th (for the promo).
> 
> Giveaway:
> http://tswelti.com/books/enter-the-sci-spotlight-holiday-giveaway-175-in-amazon-gift-cards-more/?preview=1&_ppp=a8ab41067b
> ...


Just to remind you, the idea was that those who went on to download the Trilogy would go into a raffle for one of three original first edition copies of Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms. I'm not sure that's clear from your posts. Hopefully it will be clear in the terms of the Rafflecopter/giveaway?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm good with international. For just one book it will probably only cost $9-10 bucks more. 

Just upvoted you on Reddit. I think posting the blog links to the giveaway once a day is a good idea. I'm not actually hosting the giveaway on my blog. I'm just pointing people to the giveaway page on the promo site. Wordpress does not want to parse the script into my post.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I just put a post up on my blog, and I'm also directing people to the site.

As far as sending people to one another's blogs, do we want to do some sort of rotation?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I just put a post up on my blog, and I'm also directing people to the site.
> 
> As far as sending people to one another's blogs, do we want to do some sort of rotation?


I would be okay with promoting a different blog post per day. Post a link to your post here and I'll try to promote it tomorrow.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Added the promo link to the "News" feature of my website, and posted it as an "Event" on my Amazon Author Central page. (How's that for a good idea!)

About from FB and Twitter, does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Ugh, November's turning out to be one of those months for me. Have been ill again which has delayed publication of my book for this promo by 2-3 days (I do my own covers and formatting). Its a trilogy so if I take another turn downhill then I can just submit book 1. I will not leave it later than Wednesday. If that's too late, let me know, and I can submit book 1.

Is it possible to change an entry in the rafflecopter? One of mine was originally to like my Amazon author page, but after taking advice I changed it to fanning or friending me on Goodreads. However my third entry on the rafflecopter set as liking my Amazon author page? Can this be changed? My Goodreads is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6440215.T_J_Hudson

Thanks to everyone for setting it all up and promoting it all. I'll hopefully be able to start pulling my weight in the promotion department mid week or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been too active in this.  I'm teaching English in a small village in rural Georgia (the country, not the state), where I have to travel about half an hour to get internet.  I will post a link to the promo page on my blog and facebook page, though.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Blog widget posted - Check
Facebook post 1 done - check
Tweets scheduled - check
free promo days scheduled - check
Sci-Fi Group Promo	Free - Promotion	Nov 26, 2012	Nov 30, 2012	5 day(s)	Scheduled

Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys - I realize you're busy - I'm busy as well - but if you're in the promo we need you to actually promote it *at least once a day*.

Successful promotions don't just happen - we all need to take an active part and it would be a really huge shame if we spent all this time and money getting it together and have it flop.

So please tweet or promote it in any way you wish *at least once a day*.

TJ, I changed your third option to Goodreads - good call.

Alondo - awesome! Tweeting is the best way to promote giveaways in my opinion. Just do it at least once a day. And use the hashtag #SFSpotlightGiveaway so we can keep track of what's going on.

Cekilgore - perfect!

IF we can get people to keep voting the post I have on Reddit/r/giveaways up and keep it on the first page, then we don't need to keep posting there, but it it drops off we need to start a new thread and thumb that one up as well.

Here's the page again: http://www.reddit.com/r/giveaways If you haven't thumbed it up, go do that now.

We currently have 769 entries for our giveaway but for the number of entries we have, this is not nearly enough. WE NEED THOUSANDS and we can only get that number if everyone is pushing this thing every single day.

OK, locker-room pep talk over...go promote!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Here's the page again: http://www.reddit.com/r/giveaways If you haven't thumbed it up, go do that now.


I don't see it. What is it called?


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris, the reddit post is titled "Enter to win up to $175 in Amazon cash or six different spectacular paperback book prizes!"

Its currently in the number1 slot for me!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I just voted it up on Reddit and also Tweeted.

Is there some way to add some of the most permanent information -- links, hashtags, etc. -- to the original post on the first page? I have to keep hunting through this thread to find the stuff I need.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pep talk Janneco!

One of the issues I see with the reddit link is that you don't have a reddit button on your blog post for people to upvote it.  Another issue is that since its already been submitted I can't submit it from the promo page where we're likely to get a lot of hits as well, so people can't upvote it from there.

And yes, TWITTER!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I just voted it up on Reddit and also Tweeted.
> 
> Is there some way to add some of the most permanent information -- links, hashtags, etc. -- to the original post on the first page? I have to keep hunting through this thread to find the stuff I need.


Yeah, I'm sure TS will do that soon.

Also here's another way to promote on reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/

Go thumb this one up as well!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks for the pep talk Janneco!
> 
> One of the issues I see with the reddit link is that you don't have a reddit button on your blog post for people to upvote it. Another issue is that since its already been submitted I can't submit it from the promo page where we're likely to get a lot of hits as well, so people can't upvote it from there.
> 
> And yes, TWITTER!


I know - I use Joomla, so everything is a separate extension for that stuff. I'll look today and see if I can get a button on there.

EDIT: I put some share buttons up there now. Pretty easy.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Yeah, I'm sure TS will do that soon.
> 
> Also here's another way to promote on reddit:
> 
> ...


Thanks. And I meant PERTINENT information. Obviously, I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning. 

(And I thumbed the new link up as well.)


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

If you guys don't know how to schedule tweets, Hootsuite can help you.

http://hootsuite.com/

Here's a standard tweet:
HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $175 in Amazon gift cards + lots of great sci-fi books & swag. Click to enter -->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway Plz RT

This tweet leaves enough room for people to RT without the link getting chopped. I will post the tweet in the original post for future reference.

I have a birthday party today so I'll be unavailable most of the day. I will try to check in later.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Also here's another way to promote on reddit:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/


Hmmm, if I recommend this to my G+ groups it just comes up as your personal blog in the description, although the logo shows.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I've got stuff scheduled and will do more later tonight. I work night shift so it's time for bed for me.  I'll see you all in about 5 hours or so.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Hmmm, if I recommend this to my G+ groups it just comes up as your personal blog in the description, although the logo shows.


That's because the G+ link is going to my promo - that button goes to my page. You can use the button on the SF Spotlight page or make a page on your own blog.

(Also, you can just add a comment and let people know what it is.)

This is the comment I put in my G+ push:

We're having a huge promotion for SF and speculative fiction INDIE authors - come check out more than 20 authors and 30 books and enter our giveaway to win $175 in Amazon cash and autographed books!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Whichever route we go, I'd recommend rallying around a single page for each social network post - IE use Jannco for reddit, etc. Point as many tweets/facebook mentions/g+ links etc. as possible to a single page. This makes that page much more visible to search engines and helps keep it visible. If we start spreading out too thin then we start to water down the benefits of this whole group thing to begin with.

My recommendation would be to use the promo site (and the social buttons that are on it), but that's optional of course.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Whichever route we go, I'd recommend rallying around a single page for each social network post - IE use Jannco for reddit, etc. Point as many tweets/facebook mentions/g+ links etc. as possible to a single page. This makes that page much more visible to search engines and helps keep it visible. If we start spreading out too thin then we start to water down the benefits of this whole group thing to begin with.
> 
> My recommendation would be to use the promo site (and the social buttons that are on it), but that's optional of course.


I agree to a point - but we have to get traffic to our own sites as well. And I like the idea that things are spread out - it makes it less spammy when the links take you to many different pages advertising the same thing, but with a different slant. So when they come to my page they see my books featured, if the go to Quiss' page they should see her books featured. Also, I think all the promos should be worded differently - everyone should put their unique spin on it.

In the end - the giveaway is all linked together - it does not matter who's page they enter it on.

When it comes to the actual promotion day where all the books are on sale, then YES we should all push the Spotlight promo page at the same time.

But right now it's only about the giveaway and like I said, that works no matter what page you enter it on.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

You actually have a few good points there that i hadn't considered...Ok time for bed for real this time.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys - I realize you're busy - I'm busy as well - but if you're in the promo we need you to actually promote it *at least once a day*.
> 
> Successful promotions don't just happen - we all need to take an active part and it would be a really huge shame if we spent all this time and money getting it together and have it flop.
> 
> ...


Questions - 1) What is a "hashtag" and what do I do with it? It sounds to me like a game of chase involving cannabis. 

2) I elected for all the options on the reddit thing, but all the buttons are now all greyed out, so I figured it was a one-time deal? Tell me what to do though, and I'll gladly do it! I'm off to tweet the promo.

Bear in mind that I come from the generation that barely knows how to turn a computer on!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Questions - 1) What is a "hashtag" and what do I do with it? It sounds to me like a game of chase involving cannabis.


Bwahahaha! LOL. Now I've got the munchies.

A hashtag (#) is used by social media services such as Twitter and Google+ (and others) to find and highlight certin ideas, themes, etc, and to create and manage memes. So, #scifispotlight would be used in tweets and posts and a user could search the term and come up with all the tweets including this in their posts.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Bwahahaha! LOL. Now I've got the munchies.
> 
> A hashtag (#) is used by social media services such as Twitter and Google+ (and others) to find and highlight certin ideas, themes, etc, and to create and manage memes. So, #scifispotlight would be used in tweets and posts and a user could search the term and come up with all the tweets including this in their posts.


I got as far as the word "memes"...and then the eyes started to glaze over. I have no idea what it all means. However, what I have done is to copy and paste Janne's message to my twitter. I signed up for "Hootsuite" and was presented with a page of stuff I can't make heads or tails of. I feel like a chimpanzee attending a lecture on string theory. Banana anyone?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is the page on my site with the promo: http://catedeanwrites.com/sci-fi-promo-rafflecopter/

Short and sweet, for now. I will add a blog post before the promo starts, and start tweeting this page and the promo today. On holiday, so I don't always have access to internet. But I will be home Monday and go at it full on. Thanks for all your hard work on this!

~Cate


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Here is the page on my site with the promo: http://catedeanwrites.com/sci-fi-promo-rafflecopter/
> 
> Short and sweet, for now. I will add a blog post before the promo starts, and start tweeting this page and the promo today. On holiday, so I don't always have access to internet. But I will be home Monday and go at it full on. Thanks for all your hard work on this!
> 
> ~Cate


How did you get the picture thingy on the page?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys - I realize you're busy - I'm busy as well - but if you're in the promo we need you to actually promote it *at least once a day*.
> 
> Successful promotions don't just happen - we all need to take an active part and it would be a really huge shame if we spent all this time and money getting it together and have it flop.
> 
> ...


I just voted on Reddit and Tweeted the message. We'll be doing this from my @epubworld account and from the @curtishox account.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Tania and Julie, I was checking out the site and just wanted to say you've done a beautiful job putting it together. It's captivating and stands up to the best of them. I look forward to being part of your next promo!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> *Please tweet and share the giveaway on Twitter and FB at least once a day. Here is a standard tweet you can use:
> *
> HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $175 in Amazon gift cards + lots of great sci-fi books & swag. Click to enter -->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway Plz RT


Oh, perhaps you can include the group hashtag #SFSpotlightGiveaway to the main page's twitter msg?

Here's a couple posts I'm using, with a bit more #hasthags... In case anyone wants to use as well, please feel free:

HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $175 in #Amazon gift cards + lots of great #Scifi books & swag. Click to enter -->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway Plz RT #Free #Kindle

HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $175 in #Amazon gift cards + lots of great #Scifi books & swag. Click to enter ->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway #SFSpotlightGiveaway


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Alondo said:


> How did you get the picture thingy on the page?


Hi Alondo - I did a right click save on the picture thingy on Chris' page. If you're not sure - hover over the pic, right click your mouse, pick save picture as and save where you would want to find it on your computer. I usually save on my desktop - I don't have much there, so it's easy to find. if you have a wordpress or blogger site, it's easy to upload a photo - just click on the icon, browse to find, and insert into your page.

If you want more elaborate instructions, please feel free to PM me. Just let me know what type of site/blog you have - I've used both - and I can walk you through it. After the first couple of times, it's easy. I promise.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Hi Alondo - I did a right click save on the picture thingy on Chris' page. If you're not sure - hover over the pic, right click your mouse, pick save picture as and save where you would want to find it on your computer. I usually save on my desktop - I don't have much there, so it's easy to find. if you have a wordpress or blogger site, it's easy to upload a photo - just click on the icon, browse to find, and insert into your page.
> 
> If you want more elaborate instructions, please feel free to PM me. Just let me know what type of site/blog you have - I've used both - and I can walk you through it. After the first couple of times, it's easy. I promise.


That's kind of you. It's late here now, so I'll give it a go tomorrow. It doesn't sound too difficult, but I'll PM you if I get into trouble.

Thank's again for being so patient.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

If anyone's interested, I'd like to do a themed week on my blog the 26th-30th, to help promote our promo.  My theme will be "Why Sci-Fi? and any authors interested in participating can send me 100 words or less about why they chose to write their sci-fi book.  Along with your response, I'll include the Amazon image of your promo book(s) linked to your Amazon page, and a info like your Twitter username, FB page URL, etc.  Anyone who's interested should PM me their details, and I'll set up a post with the schedule in this thread.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> If anyone's interested, I'd like to do a themed week on my blog the 26th-30th, to help promote our promo. My theme will be "Why Sci-Fi? and any authors interested in participating can send me 100 words or less about why they chose to write their sci-fi book. Along with your response, I'll include the Amazon image of your promo book(s) linked to your Amazon page, and a info like your Twitter username, FB page URL, etc. Anyone who's interested should PM me their details, and I'll set up a post with the schedule in this thread.


Awesome, Nicole! I'll PM you something tomorrow...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> If anyone's interested, I'd like to do a themed week on my blog the 26th-30th, to help promote our promo. My theme will be "Why Sci-Fi? and any authors interested in participating can send me 100 words or less about why they chose to write their sci-fi book. Along with your response, I'll include the Amazon image of your promo book(s) linked to your Amazon page, and a info like your Twitter username, FB page URL, etc. Anyone who's interested should PM me their details, and I'll set up a post with the schedule in this thread.


Just sent you a PM!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, Tony and Christine!

Also, I should have clarified this: I purposely chose a low word count so that I can put multiple authors on each day, if there's enough interest.  So don't worry if you're just seeing my post and you've noticed five people have already responded.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Why Sci-Fi schedule for my blog:

Mon 11/26:  Christine (100 words received)
                Tony (100 words received)

Tues 11/27:  Saul (100 words received)
                 Anna

Wed 11/28:  T.S. Welti (100 words received)
                Cate Dean

Thurs 11/29:  C.E. Kilgore (100 words received)
                  Alondo (100 words received)

Fri 11/30:  J.A. Huss (100 words received)
              TJ Hudson


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> If anyone's interested, I'd like to do a themed week on my blog the 26th-30th, to help promote our promo. My theme will be "Why Sci-Fi? and any authors interested in participating can send me 100 words or less about why they chose to write their sci-fi book. Along with your response, I'll include the Amazon image of your promo book(s) linked to your Amazon page, and a info like your Twitter username, FB page URL, etc. Anyone who's interested should PM me their details, and I'll set up a post with the schedule in this thread.


I'm in too! I'll get you my 100 words soon.

I'll take the 30th if that's OK.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Why Sci-Fi schedule for my blog:
> 
> Mon 11/26: Christine
> Tony (let me know if that won't work for you)
> ...


Works for me. I'll get you something tomorrow... thanks!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicole: I'll send you my info for Wednesday, if that's okay with you. Thanks. That's a great idea.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> If anyone's interested, I'd like to do a themed week on my blog the 26th-30th, to help promote our promo. My theme will be "Why Sci-Fi? and any authors interested in participating can send me 100 words or less about why they chose to write their sci-fi book. Along with your response, I'll include the Amazon image of your promo book(s) linked to your Amazon page, and a info like your Twitter username, FB page URL, etc. Anyone who's interested should PM me their details, and I'll set up a post with the schedule in this thread.


PM sent!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm starting to get a bunch of people following my reviews on goodreads...which means the promo is working.

The only problem is I don't review books there.

Is it possible to have people request being a goodreads friend instead?

If it's a hassle to change things at this time, no worries. The overall promo and rafflecopter are incredible. 


Thanks again...


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

My page with info (borrowed heavily from Cate Dean---thank you)

http://nanonoodle.com/



cate dean said:


> Here is the page on my site with the promo: http://catedeanwrites.com/sci-fi-promo-rafflecopter/
> 
> Short and sweet, for now. I will add a blog post before the promo starts, and start tweeting this page and the promo today. On holiday, so I don't always have access to internet. But I will be home Monday and go at it full on. Thanks for all your hard work on this!
> 
> ~Cate


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ScottC said:


> I'm starting to get a bunch of people following my reviews on goodreads...which means the promo is working.
> 
> The only problem is I don't review books there.
> 
> ...


Follow is easy to do on GR - if you're not getting the friend-through, then chances are those people only want to enter the contest and I'd not worry about them at all. They are probably not interested...(yet).

I've gotten quite a few follows too, but more than half go on to do a friend requests. I think I've gotten several dozen over the past two days. I get about 2-3 per hour right now.

So I could change the wording on your third options Scott, but since all the others say Follow, Friend, or Fan - I doubt it will make a difference.

Also, you do realize you have power over your own book via its review on GR? You can change that review space to say anything you want. I use it for promotional stuff myself. When I update it, it goes into the feed.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

It's all good. No need to change anything... Onward and thanks.



JanneCO said:


> Follow is easy to do on GR - if you're not getting the friend-through, then chances are those people only want to enter the contest and I'd not worry about them at all. They are probably not interested...(yet).
> 
> I've gotten quite a few follows too, but more than half go on to do a friend requests. I think I've gotten several dozen over the past two days. I get about 2-3 per hour right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Okay, I've updated the schedule on Page 18.  Thanks to everyone who's sent me their info already.   This week, I'll start setting up my posts and scheduling them for the relevant days.  I can just edit the posts as needed as I get more info.

If anyone else would like to participate in the "Why Sci-Fi" feature on my blog, please let me know.  I'm more than happy to host everyone in the promo, if you're all interested.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Hi Alondo - I did a right click save on the picture thingy on Chris' page. If you're not sure - hover over the pic, right click your mouse, pick save picture as and save where you would want to find it on your computer. I usually save on my desktop - I don't have much there, so it's easy to find. if you have a wordpress or blogger site, it's easy to upload a photo - just click on the icon, browse to find, and insert into your page.
> 
> If you want more elaborate instructions, please feel free to PM me. Just let me know what type of site/blog you have - I've used both - and I can walk you through it. After the first couple of times, it's easy. I promise.


I finally managed to set this up on my website. It took me an hour and a half. Don't laugh.

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/scifi-spotlight-112612---113012.html

I don't know how to put the rafflecopter thingy on there. Any ideas?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Follow is easy to do on GR - if you're not getting the friend-through, then chances are those people only want to enter the contest and I'd not worry about them at all. They are probably not interested...(yet).
> 
> I've gotten quite a few follows too, but more than half go on to do a friend requests. I think I've gotten several dozen over the past two days. I get about 2-3 per hour right now.
> 
> ...


I have "review" followers on Goodreads but no "friend" requests at all. Must be my aftershave or something. 

Your last paragraph would mean about as much to me if it were written in Serbo-Croat.

Is there a University of this stuff somewhere? If not, then how did you all learn this? Telepathy?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My FREE book has been ranked at about #2000 for about the last 6 months. I just checked, and all of a sudden it's rocketed into the top 100!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #97 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series

The only reason I can think of is the promo! 

If this is an early indication, it looks like this is going to be a rollicking success!!!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My FREE book is now being downloaded at the rate of about one a minute. It's quite exciting to watch!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> I have "review" followers on Goodreads but no "friend" requests at all. Must be my aftershave or something.
> 
> Your last paragraph would mean about as much to me if it were written in Serbo-Croat.
> 
> Is there a University of this stuff somewhere? If not, then how did you all learn this? Telepathy?


I'm a bit of a manic marketer I'm afraid. I actually love figuring out the secrets to this promotion stuff. I'm going to start a website that will have classes in the spring...I'll keep ya posted - you can be my beta student if you want. 

So, here- let me explain a little better:

You are allowed to review your own book on GR - LOTS of authors do it and in the end, it doesn't count for much so don't feel guilty about it if you want to give yourself stars. LOTS of authors do over at GR, it's common. That space where you review your book stays at the top of your review list - so EVERYONE sees your review when they click to look at your book.

You can use that space to put anything you want in there. I use it for additional ad copy - if you look at my CLUTCH page http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15763262-clutch 
you can see my review is first and it has no stars, nor does it have a review. It has promo stuff. I change it every so often and when I do, it goes into all my friends and followers feeds. It's like a feedblast.

So, review followers are still good...you still have an opportunity to take advantage of that relationship every once in a while.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alondo said:


> My FREE book is now being downloaded at the rate of about one a minute. It's quite exciting to watch!


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'm a bit of a manic marketer I'm afraid. I actually love figuring out the secrets to this promotion stuff. I'm going to start a website that will have classes in the spring...I'll keep ya posted - you can be my beta student if you want.
> 
> So, here- let me explain a little better:
> 
> ...


Well, I never knew that! That's so cool! It's on my next-thing-to-do list.

I would love to be a "beta student"! Just tell me when and where!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I finally managed to set this up on my website. It took me an hour and a half. Don't laugh.
> 
> http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/scifi-spotlight-112612---113012.html
> 
> I don't know how to put the rafflecopter thingy on there. Any ideas?


Yea! And I'm not laughing - it took me forever when I first started using Wordpress.



ScottC said:


> My page with info (borrowed heavily from Cate Dean---thank you)
> 
> http://nanonoodle.com/


Glad I could help. 

Sending you a PM, Nicole!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> My FREE book is now being downloaded at the rate of about one a minute. It's quite exciting to watch!


Yay! I noticed something else. It looks like you and I are neighbors in multiple neighborhoods.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Yay! I noticed something else. It looks like you and I are neighbors in multiple neighborhoods.


Yeah, I saw that, too.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm still working on a few little pushes here and there in the background, hopefully we see an uptick now that the weekend is over.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Okay, I've updated a bit again, so the calendar is up to date as of now.  If anyone else wants to join, just let me know!

On Wednesday I'll start putting the blog posts together and scheduling them.  I'll set them to go live as of 8AM EST on the relevant day, and I'll Tweet, FB, and post to Google+ to promote the posts.  Retweets and further promotion would be very much appreciated. 

I have to admit, I'm looking forward to just being able to concentrate on the promotion for a week and a half.  I'll crack my 50K for NaNoWriMo tomorrow, and it's been brutal going.  I'm really having one of those NaNos where the insecurity is killing me.  It doesn't help that I also have a book that's in edits that I'm eager to push out before the end of the year.

Congrats, T.S. and Mark.  That's awesome news for sure!  I hope you both have a very good, long run!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I have to admit, I'm looking forward to just being able to concentrate on the promotion for a week and a half. I'll crack my 50K for NaNoWriMo tomorrow, and it's been brutal going. I'm really having one of those NaNos where the insecurity is killing me. It doesn't help that I also have a book that's in edits that I'm eager to push out before the end of the year.
> 
> Congrats, T.S. and Mark. That's awesome news for sure! I hope you both have a very good, long run!


Sorry to hear you're having some doubts about your NaNo project. I haven't been doing well on my NaNo project. Between the various promos I've been running this month, the two titles I released on my pen name, and the massive amount of research required for this prequel, I'm feeling more than a little overwhelmed this November. Hang in there, Nicole. We're always here for you if you need to vent.

As for the project you have in edits, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to get it done and released before the holidays if you can write the first draft of a 50K novel in 20 days. You can do it.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Sorry to hear you're having some doubts about your NaNo project. I haven't been doing well on my NaNo project. Between the various promos I've been running this month, the two titles I released on my pen name, and the massive amount of research required for this prequel, I'm feeling more than a little overwhelmed this November. Hang in there, Nicole. We're always here for you if you need to vent.
> 
> As for the project you have in edits, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to get it done and released before the holidays if you can write the first draft of a 50K novel in 20 days. You can do it.


Wow! Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate this month too! Naturally, it doesn't help that this is the crazy holiday time of the year.

Thanks for the support. Between this thread and my NaNo whine thread, you're all making me feel a lot better. This is why I love KB.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope everyone is promoting! 

We have...just over 2000 entries for this promo giveaway.

Which sounds good until you see that one of my Junco promos by itself has almost 3000 and I'm not giving away nearly as much. This giveaway should end up with 5000+ entries if we do it right.

So, let's pump it up a little and get some tweets going. Maybe, _if you guys have time_, write a blog post about something related to SF and post that with the giveaway link. You'll kill two birds - get some cool traffic and some giveaway love.

I'll try to write a SF blog post today and shoot that out too.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I've been Tweeting and FBing each day.

When I do the "Why Sci-Fi?" feature next week, I'll include links to both the Free Fantasy promo page and the Rafflecopter, along with all the author links and book buy links.  Hopefully that'll help generate some more traffic as well. 

Also, just an FYI in case anyone isn't all that familiar with Twitter and/or Facebook, you can schedule posts so that you don't have to worry about Tweeting or posting to FB each day.  On FB, when you go to type in the update field, you'll see a little icon that looks like a clock in the lower left corner.  If you click it, it will let you schedule a date and a time when that FB post will go live.  I already have mine set up to post at 3 each day.  As for Twitter, if you use TweetDeck or Hootsuite, you can also schedule posts.  TweetDeck has been kinda wonky for me, so I'm not sure how enthusiastically I'd recommend it.  I'm thinking about switching to Hootsuite to see if that one works better for me.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I've been Tweeting and FBing each day.
> 
> When I do the "Why Sci-Fi?" feature next week, I'll include links to both the Free Fantasy promo page and the Rafflecopter, along with all the author links and book buy links. Hopefully that'll help generate some more traffic as well.


I know - you're doing great! I wish I had your NaNo stats too - I'm only just getting to 30,000 today!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I know - you're doing great! I wish I had your NaNo stats too - I'm only just getting to 30,000 today!


I'm going to be so glad to finish NaNo today. 

Also, if anyone doesn't feel like bothering with scheduling stuff, if you're following my Twitter, you can feel free to Retweet my Tweets but, fair warning, the URL in my Tweets goes to my blog, which has a link to Rafflecopter. I'm trying to generate more traffic on my blog as well.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I hope everyone is promoting!
> 
> We have...just over 2000 entries for this promo giveaway.
> 
> ...


I started a blog here. http://www.weebly.com/weebly/main.php

I put in a link to the rafflecopter, but I don't know how to link to the rest of the promo.

Facebook and tweeted today. I don't get how to set them up automatically.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll write a sci-fi related post today and post it tomorrow. I tend to get more traffic on Wednesdays. Good idea.

I've been tweeting and sharing the giveaway. It sure would be nice if everyone could do it, though. The more we build our networks during the giveaway, the wider our reach when the promo hits on Monday. Here are a couple of standard posts you can edit to your liking and adorn with your own hashtags.

*Twitter:*

HOLIDAY GIVEAWAY! $100/$50/$25 AMAZON gift cards + amazing sci-fi #books & swag. Click-->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway Plz RT

*Facebook:*

Holiday giveaways are here! $100/$50/$25 AMAZON gift cards up for grabs plus some great sci-fi books and swag. Multiple ways to win!

Click to enter-->bit.ly/SFS-Giveaway


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've been posting on Facebook and Twitter as well.  I already made a blog post about it on the site and have been submitting it to a list of "deals" sites I can find that allow prizes/raffles to be posted.

Will continue to push it along as much as possible.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm starting to work on setting up my Why Sci-Fi blog posts for next week, and I just want to extend the offer one last time to see if anyone else is interested.  In case you missed it, all next week (26-30--aka the duration of the Sci-Fi Spotlight promo), I'll be featuring fellow authors who are participating in the promo on my blog.  I've asked each participant to give me a 100 word explanation of why they chose to write a science fiction novel.  Along with that 100 word explanation, I'll include the following info in the blog post: a cover image of the author's book linking to their buy page on Amazon and links to any and all social media/blog/website addresses they provide.  I can't guarantee this'll result in huge numbers of sales for you (I wish I had that power!), but it will hopefully get you some additional exposure.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm starting to work on setting up my Why Sci-Fi blog posts for next week, and I just want to extend the offer one last time to see if anyone else is interested. In case you missed it, all next week (26-30--aka the duration of the Sci-Fi Spotlight promo), I'll be featuring fellow authors who are participating in the promo on my blog. I've asked each participant to give me a 100 word explanation of why they chose to write a science fiction novel. Along with that 100 word explanation, I'll include the following info in the blog post: a cover image of the author's book linking to their buy page on Amazon and links to any and all social media/blog/website addresses they provide. I can't guarantee this'll result in huge numbers of sales for you (I wish I had that power!), but it will hopefully get you some additional exposure.


Now that everything crap about November is behind me I'll have a go.

Shall I PM you my 100 words?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

TJHudson said:


> Now that everything crap about November is behind me I'll have a go.
> 
> Shall I PM you my 100 words?


Yep, along with any links you'd like me to include (Facebook, Twitter, your website, etc.)

I'll add you to the schedule for Friday, 11/30. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicole, did you get my PM with my 100 (erm...80) words?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so excited. Just found out ENT is going to feature Darklandia as a bargain book on Tuesday, the second day of our promo. 



TJHudson said:


> Now that everything crap about November is behind me I'll have a go.
> 
> Shall I PM you my 100 words?


TJ: Do you have a link/ASIN for your book yet? I need it to send to Michael Gallagher at FKBT. Thanks.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I'm so excited. Just found out ENT is going to feature Darklandia as a bargain book on Tuesday, the second day of our promo.
> 
> TJ: Do you have a link/ASIN for your book yet? I need it to send to Michael Gallagher at FKBT. Thanks.


Congrats! ENT picked me up during my last promo, and my downloads/sales kept going strong for a good 2 weeks after. I am still on page one of my category on the free list because of that boost. And yes, still getting sales of the other two books in my series.

Here's to a successful run for you! 

~Cate


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Congrats! ENT picked me up during my last promo, and my downloads/sales kept going strong for a good 2 weeks after. I am still on page one of my category on the free list because of that boost. And yes, still getting sales of the other two books in my series.
> 
> Here's to a successful run for you!
> 
> ~Cate


Awesome. I also just remembered that I also booked a bargain book promo with KB on Monday, so maybe both boosts combined will make it extra sweet.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Congrats, T.S.!  That's great news.  Hope it means tons of sales for you!

Christine, I did, and you're all set. 

I've got the Why Sci-Fi posts scheduled on my blog for Mon, Wed, and Thurs.  I have rough drafts for Tues and Fri, because I still need 100 words and links from Anna and T.J.  I think the posts are going to look pretty good, and hopefully they'll generate more traffic.  I also embedded a link to the Sci-Fi Spotlight page on the post for each day, and I have a button on my blog for the giveaway.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I'm so excited. Just found out ENT is going to feature Darklandia as a bargain book on Tuesday, the second day of our promo.
> 
> TJ: Do you have a link/ASIN for your book yet? I need it to send to Michael Gallagher at FKBT. Thanks.


Yes, just about! Thanks for sending the details.
ASIN: B00AAY8W0Q

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ark-Project-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00AAY8W0Q/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353538457&sr=1-6&keywords=tj+hudson


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

TJHudson said:


> Yes, just about! Thanks for sending the details.
> ASIN: B00AAY8W0Q
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Ark-Project-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00AAY8W0Q/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353538457&sr=1-6&keywords=tj+hudson


Woo! Congrats on getting it completed and put up! Any chance I can get you to send me a copy of the cover image so I can add it to the promo site?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ENT just emailed to say they're picking Clutch up for November 30th for a bargain book...wow.  That was quick because I just notified them like two days ago.  

Typically I don't ever get excited as far as sales go because I've done enough promotions to know they don't always work, but I admit, I might be excited about this...


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Congrats! We were picked up for a bargain book last week and are still feeling the positive results!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Congrats! We were picked up for a bargain book last week and are still feeling the positive results!


I have had no success at all here. Just submitted my free book to ENT again. Sent my book to POI some time ago - no joy either.

58 reviews average 4.3, so I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I have had no success at all here. Just submit my free book to ENT again. Sent my book to POI some time ago - no joy either.
> 
> 58 reviews average 4.3, so I don't know what the problem is.


Yeah, nobody knows how/why they do what they do.

**edit, we were picked up last month, not last week**


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> So, update. Can't use Rafflecopter, nothing worked.
> 
> So I'll set up a page about the promo and that's it, I'm afraid.


That's fine, Crystalla. Just make a link to the SF fantasy's raffle page: http://www.freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight-rafflecopter-giveaway/ in your post and you're good!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know I have all my "Why Sci-Fi" blog posts scheduled for this week.  Just a reminder, the schedule is as follows:

Monday: Me, Christine, and Tony
Tuesday: Saul and Anna
Wednesday: T.S. and Cate
Thursday: C.E. and Mark
Friday: J.A. and T.J.

I'll Tweet, Facebook, and post the link to the blog posts on G+.  When I do the Tweets, I'll be sure to include each author I'm featuring for that day.  Here's hoping for some big results for all of us!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know I have all my "Why Sci-Fi" blog posts scheduled for this week. Just a reminder, the schedule is as follows:
> 
> Monday: Me, Christine, and Tony
> Tuesday: Saul and Anna
> ...


Awesome! This is going to be a very busy week.

I already have my Sci-fi Spotlight blog post scheduled for tomorrow. I'll probably write a quick post promoting my ENT bargain book spot for Tuesday. Then I'll promote your post on Wednesday. On Thursday and Friday, I'll be reminding everyone to enter the giveaway.

Keep promoting the giveaway, everyone. We need more than just the same four or five people posting every day.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been Tweeting every day (and posting on FB), and there's a blurb and linked graphic right on my home page. I'm saving my kick-off blog post for tomorrow, because I think it will be more effective to post when the sales and freebies are actually available (especially since my blog feeds into both my Author Central page and my Goodreads profile).


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

Excited about our promo tomorrow. We've been tweeting daily about the promo (the post also goes automatically to our facebook page), and tomorrow we'll do an extra push.

Also, can someone send me the promo copy that we all should post into our book description page?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got my post ready for tomorrow, and I will push your posts through the week as well, Nicole. I've been getting hits on the page I created - having a couple of holiday blog hops helped quite a bit for exposure. 

Excited for this one!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Also, can someone send me the promo copy that we all should post into our book description page?


Here's something anyone can use (and edit as you see fit):

*For a limited time get [book title] for [FREE/$0.99]! (Reg. $3.99)
SCI-FI SPOTLIGHT: 30 FREE & $0.99 books by best selling sci-fi authors. bit.ly/SFSpotlight*

Also, you can change limited time to reflect the number of days you will be free or, for $0.99 books, just use "from Nov. 26-30".


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Also, can someone send me the promo copy that we all should post into our book description page?


For everyone, adding this to your book description for the entire promo helps spread the word:

*Sci-Fi Spotlight - 15 FREE books*
http://amzn.to/V0nkYR

*Sci-Fi Spotlight - $### of books for $15
*http://amzn.to/V0nkYR

(I need to add up the regular/non-sale price of the books and then I'll update this)

T.S. Beat me to it, use either one. These short links go to the listmania list. Warning though, Amazon doesn't like us to use links at all. I've done it with 3 previous promos without any problems but that's what I only point to Amazon's listmania list itself.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Been tweeting, facebooking, goodreads-ing all week  . The big push starts tomorrow. Will have a post on my blog. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dldkrypto (Mar 18, 2012)

Just face booked, twittered and blogged it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Been tweeting, facebooking, goodreads-ing all week . The big push starts tomorrow. Will have a post on my blog. Fingers crossed.





dldkrypto said:


> Just face booked, twittered and blogged it.


Sweet! I'm looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I put something up on my blog and on my facebook page:

http://www.philstern.com/free-and-bargain-sci-fi-books-this-week/


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have a blog and most of my Facebook followers are writers but I have a HUGE set of circles on G+ consisting of non-writer selfl-proclaimed nerds, sci-fi fans and science freaks.
I'll post the event a few times each day.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Go team!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Here's something anyone can use (and edit as you see fit):
> 
> *For a limited time get [book title] for [FREE/$0.99]! (Reg. $3.99)
> SCI-FI SPOTLIGHT: 30 FREE & $0.99 books by best selling sci-fi authors. bit.ly/SFSpotlight*
> ...


Nice, thanks. Ready to rock! FB, Twitter, Blog (http://waterworlds.me) a'blazin'.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I don't have a blog and most of my Facebook followers are writers but I have a HUGE set of circles on G+ consisting of non-writer selfl-proclaimed nerds, sci-fi fans and science freaks.
> I'll post the event a few times each day.


That's fantastic! I think G+ is underutilized. I've had more interactions with complete strangers there than I have had on either Facebook or Twitter. I try to use G+ whenever I can, but I think one of my goals for next year will be to figure out how to put it to even better use.

Also, I suddenly got several new followers, so whatever everyone is doing is working. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> That's fantastic! I think G+ is underutilized. I've had more interactions with complete strangers there than I have had on either Facebook or Twitter. I try to use G+ whenever I can, but I think one of my goals for next year will be to figure out how to put it to even better use.
> 
> Also, I suddenly got several new followers, so whatever everyone is doing is working. Keep up the good work!


I agree - G+ is my next hit for the upcoming blog hops - I need more book bloggers in there! It's so easy to promote and the posts look really great - not like Twitter where you can't see anything and Facebook is almost useless these days -with their new play to play scheme. In fact, I might switch all my non-fiction stuff over to G+ instead of Facebook for my upcoming science promo - I have lots of names in there because my contact e-mail for my business is a gmail, that list practically builds itself.

G+ is growing, I can feel it.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know I have all my "Why Sci-Fi" blog posts scheduled for this week. Just a reminder, the schedule is as follows:
> 
> Monday: Me, Christine, and Tony
> Tuesday: Saul and Anna
> ...


Thanks Nicole!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Agree about the G+ stuff but one downside I've noticed is that if you create a "page" (IE not a person but a group/famous  personality/etc) then you can only add people to your circles after they've added you.  I created a page for FreeFantasyBook a bit ago but haven't done much with it because I'm not in any circles.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Agree about the G+ stuff but one downside I've noticed is that if you create a "page" (IE not a person but a group/famous personality/etc) then you can only add people to your circles after they've added you. I created a page for FreeFantasyBook a bit ago but haven't done much with it because I'm not in any circles.


Ah, I hadn't realized that because I started using my personal G+ page for business-related stuff as I couldn't yet make a business page... Now that I'm already using it for business, I'm just running with it. Plus, I love that you can multi-task with G+ by controlling which circles you share info with. I tried really hard to get family and friends to switch to it, but wasn't entirely successful.

J.A., I'd be interested to know how that goes for you. I think some more discussion of how to use G+ would be really useful here. I've heard other people say they use G+ hangouts to do writing groups, which I think is a really interesting idea. There are a lot of practical applications for G+ for writers. If you have a good fanbase, I'll bet doing a hangout with your fans would go over really well, rather than the usual Twitter or FB chats.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I set up a google page way back when it started and never did much with is, but this convo sparks my interest in how it could be used to hang out with fans (when I get some lol) and other writers!

We should do a sci-fi chat with everyone here sometime >_>


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

There's a couple of huge sci-fi circles that I belong to.  Perhaps we could all do a circle swap sometime?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, you all have convinced me to add my G+ account in my sig, even though I hardly ever use it. I think that may change.

Here's my profile if anyone would like to add me:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106461957120974961637/posts


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Well, you all have convinced me to add my G+ account in my sig, even though I hardly ever use it. I think that may change.
> 
> Here's my profile if anyone would like to add me:
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/106461957120974961637/posts


Added to my Indie Authors circle, T.S.

Anyone else?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I just added T.S., and I'd be very happy to connect with more authors there.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105346369534272158453/posts


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's me: https://plus.google.com/116929267490576071611/posts

I'm still figuring this G+ stuff out, but I did fine a public circles list and it has a lot of good circles on it. I'll have to try it out and see what happens.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's mine https://plus.google.com/u/0/115804631593373031172/posts


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

And me too.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/110152625649028530254/posts


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a Google doc that I saw in a YouTube video on G+, it has a list of public circles, people who voluntarily put themselves on, that you can put in your circles.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=0Ao1OX3UN25EvdHRWR3lwWXQ0a0RhWnFuWml5RnJHdkE#gid=0


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm at: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106101239071105466836/posts

and FreeFantasyBooks is at: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112523395497150635062/112523395497150635062/posts

Though it hasn't been used much yet.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I posted a link to the promotion on my blog. I also tried to highlight a few books that I thought would be popular with my blog followers (mostly YA fans). 
http://www.annakyss.com/

I try to stagger posts, so I will place something up on Twitter and Facebook tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great promotion


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

This is what I put in my product description for Darklandia.

*Cyber Monday Deals: For a limited time get Darklandia for $0.99 (Reg. $3.99)

More Sci-Fi deals: 15 FREE books amzn.to/V0nkYR

15 books for $15 amzn.to/UffY2O*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

All but 4 of the freebies have been set (I know it can take Amazon up to 3 hours for everything to process). The front page has been changed to the promo page - good luck everyone!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Here's something anyone can use (and edit as you see fit):
> 
> *For a limited time get [book title] for [FREE/$0.99]! (Reg. $3.99)
> SCI-FI SPOTLIGHT: 30 FREE & $0.99 books by best selling sci-fi authors. bit.ly/SFSpotlight*
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> For everyone, adding this to your book description for the entire promo helps spread the word:
> 
> *Sci-Fi Spotlight - 15 FREE books*
> http://amzn.to/V0nkYR
> ...


Hi Chris, both links are the same... If you could fix it, in case more people are copying and pasting your version.... I combined your T.S. suggestion and yours, this is what I have up:

Here's our book description copy:​****For a limited time get Versim for FREE! (Reg. $3.99)***

SCI-FI SPOTLIGHT: 30 FREE & $0.99 books by best selling sci-fi authors!
FREE: amzn.to/V0nkYR
$0.99: amzn.to/UffY2O*​
And here's our Twitter Msg for the Day: 
* #CyberMonday Madness! Get 30 #SciFi #Kindle books for #free or 0.99 + win $175 Amazon Cards at http://bit.ly/UKJYUO #SFSpotlightGiveaway *​
HOWEVER, I'M FREAKING OUT BECAUSE VERSIM IS NOT FREE YET!!   Not sure what's going on. I just checked my promo is scheduled correctly and it says "In Progress"... Emailing Amazon now!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Just set up promoted post

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I submitted the link to Reddit.

http://www.reddit.com/r/selfpublish/comments/13t77a/promoscifi_spotlight_30_free_099_books_by_indie/

All up votes welcome!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Holy moly, it's working....


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Go Go Team Indi!

I just added a bunch of author/reader/scifi circles to google+ and made a post, made a post on twitter and blog and woo! Exciting!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent link to http://www.freefantasybook.com/ to just over 3000 G+ folks, mostly science freaks but also my circle of 600+ writers (we're currently also having a discussion there about how to market books on G+)
Seeing some re-shares, too.

Posted in Book Bazaar, as well.

Downloads are flying out the door.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm getting some sales already.  

The first of the "Why Sci-Fi" blog posts is up, and I've Tweeted, G+ed, and FBed.  Any and all reTweets etc are much appreciated.  I also tried to +1 all the other posts I saw by fellow participants.  I'll still need to add a few of you to my circles.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Tweeted this and am downloading like crazy. Here's to this succeeding beyond everyone's wildest dreams.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm awake! Glad things seem to be going well for everyone!

I just posted another reddit link for those interested.
http://redd.it/13tcwy


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

On a somewhat related note... Facebook "promoted posts" , I believe, hold a lot of promise. They get your post in front of lots of people.

They also seem to attract spammers... leaving comments of 800 numbers and various things.

It means you have to keep vigilant to X these things out.

I don't suppose there is an easier way to handle this.

scifi post has about 20 clicks so far

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Look who got picked up by ENT!

The Discovery of Socket Greeny


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Look who got picked up by ENT!
> 
> The Discovery of Socket Greeny


Chris: What are you going to do about Versim not being free? Are you going to keep it listed under free?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Chris: What are you going to do about Versim not being free? Are you going to keep it listed under free?


Pretty sure that you're talking to the other Chris, but I have the same issue.

I only had two freebie days left, which are today and tomorrow. So "Only Human" may have to be removed from the page starting Wednesday to avoid angry people


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm so upset we're missing out on the promotion kickoff. Somehow, our book didn't go free, even thought it says the free promo is in progress.

By the way, I know this must upset readers trying to download Versim, so if you guys want to remove it from the Listmania until Amazon finally makes it free, I don't mind. My heart will bleed, because I notified 2 million websites, but that's life 

Here's our last email to/from Amazon:

From: Kindle Direct Publishing <[email protected]>
Subject: Your Amazon KDP Inquiry
Date: November 26, 2012 4:23:08 PM GMT+03:00
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Reply-To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>

Hello Curtis,

I'm very sorry for any frustration this issue has caused. We'll need a little time to look into why the free promotion for your title "Versim" did not start as per schedule.

We will contact you with more information by the end of the day on Monday, December 3.

Thanks for your patience.

Regards,

Hari S 
Kindle Direct Publishing
http://kdp.amazon.com
=============================
Connect with KDP and other Authors and Publishers:
Like us on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/KindleDirectPublishing
Follow us on Twitter http://twitter.com/AmazonKDP

---- Original message: ----

Publisher Code: 
Customer Name: CURTIS 
Subject: My free promo is "in progress" , however the book is still $3,99, Help!!

Hi, I'm in a large SciFi promotion today, and my book is scheduled to be offered for free, however, so far it is still full price.

Please let me know when this will be fixed, as I have paid promotions for my free ebook for today.

Book Title: Versim
ASIN: B0083RF7R8
Author: Curtis Hox

Thank you,
Curtis Hox
[email protected]


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I fumbled the ball on getting involved in this one - but I'm downloading everything on the list.  

(everything that's free, that is).


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

If anyone wants to add me for the Google+ stuff I'm game:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/115146383035943238365/posts

I'm not quite sure how to add anyone to my circles. I know how stupid that sounds, but...


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Pretty sure that you're talking to the other Chris, but I have the same issue.
> 
> I only had two freebie days left, which are today and tomorrow. So "Only Human" may have to be removed from the page starting Wednesday to avoid angry people


Chris R.: Your book is free right now. Doesn't seem to be a problem.



EpubWorld said:


> I'm so upset we're missing out on the promotion kickoff. Somehow, our book didn't go free, even thought it says the free promo is in progress.
> 
> By the way, I know this must upset readers trying to download Versim, so if you guys want to remove it from the Listmania until Amazon finally makes it free, I don't mind. My heart will bleed, because I notified 2 million websites, but that's life


That sucks. Well, if KDP can get it fixed today you should be fine. If it says the promotion is running in your dashboard then Amazon at least owes you another free day. You probably won't get picked up by any of the blogs at all this week because the book wasn't free as scheduled (except Michael at FKBT still has you on the free list he posted this morning). You may want to think of saving the rest of your free days for the next promo and just changing your price to $0.99 for this one.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I've picked up a few sales, so it all seems to be working so far. This is pretty cool!


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Promoted on Facebook and Tweets sent.  So far the number of downloads seems to be on par with an ENT pickup when I compare it to past promo's I have done on my own.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

TJHudson said:


> I submitted the link to Reddit.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/selfpublish/comments/13t77a/promoscifi_spotlight_30_free_099_books_by_indie/
> 
> All up votes welcome!


How do you upvote it?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Chris R.: Your book is free right now. Doesn't seem to be a problem.


I know but it won't be free starting Wednesday. Maybe someone else can slide into my spot for the rest of the week? 
People might not be happy if they're power-clicking away on that page and not realize that mine isn't free after Tuesday.

Weeee, 400 downloads so far today


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

SBJones said:


> Promoted on Facebook and Tweets sent. So far the number of downloads seems to be on par with an ENT pickup when I compare it to past promo's I have done on my own.


Not seeing much of a change as yet.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I know but it won't be free starting Wednesday. Maybe someone else can slide into my spot for the rest of the week?
> People might not be happy if they're power-clicking away on that page and not realize that mine isn't free after Tuesday.
> 
> Weeee, 400 downloads so far today


There are other books in the promo that won't be free after today and Tuesday. I believe Chris will be removing those from the list as it happens.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool, thanks. 

Yo, C.E. - you're up on Freebooksy, too.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> There are other books in the promo that won't be free after today and Tuesday. I believe Chris will be removing those from the list as it happens.


Can the participants who started free but who ran out of days set their price to $.99 and move to that list, rather than removing them?


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Versim just showed up free on Amazon.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Deep Into the Game has had about 100 free downloads. A decent start for a book that's been perma-free for the past month. Failsafe (the second book) has garnered a couple 99-cent sales. Expect more will trickle in in the following days. My blog post didn't go live as scheduled early this am, but it's up now. Heading over to GR to post.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Chris: What are you going to do about Versim not being free? Are you going to keep it listed under free?


I'm sorry to hear about that Rose, the same thing happened with our last fantasy one.

I'm at an appointment right now but I'll remove it when I get home. I have a list of the books that are only free post of the time and I'll be removing them as needed. I'll try to replace them with other KBers free books as possible.

°° edit, saw that it's free now Rose, so I won't be removing it°°


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

GUYS VERSIM IS FREE!!!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> Versim just showed up free on Amazon.


Awesome! We're off to the races.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW, it seems my reports are stalled (it happens at least twice a day, but I really hate when it happens during promos). Anyway, I'm off to Starbucks to get some actual work done on the prequel, but I'll be checking in periodically. Good luck, everyone! Seems a lot of us got picked up today. 

Oh, yeah! Thank you to Harvey for making me blush this morning, but I think there was a misprint on the KB blog. I think it's supposed to say "most annoying author".


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

I only had 2 days left on KDP free promo for Claus, but then I screwed up and started it Sunday instead of Monday. @$%! Anywho, I adjusted the price to 0.99 if you want to slide the Claus: Legend of the Fat Man over to the 0.99 column on Tuesday. Nonetheless, have had good results. >7200 downloads. Tis the season!!!


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Yo, C.E. - you're up on Freebooksy, too.


YAY! I forgot who all I submitted the promo too - it was a bunch - filled out forms until my eyes said NO MORE! 

I am so happy this seems to be working well for everyone, except for the issues with KDP for a couple of you  Really sorry to hear about that.. hopefully KDP gets their stuffs together. If not, I would be happy to do some extra promotion for you guys having trouble once its sorted; like guests posts and tweets or what have you.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Almost at 500 now

    #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Going to buy a Kindle Fire now. About time I owned a Kindle!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I promised myself a new Kindle keyboard when I hit 1,000 sales.  I'm SO close to that mark.  I wouldn't mind at all if this promo helped push me over. 

T.S., I saw the blog today.  It's really cool that Darklandia was featured.  Hopefully between that and this promo, you'll have obscene sales figures this week.

Congrats to you, Quiss.  Can't say I'd mind if I made it up onto that list myself!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Congrats to you, Quiss. Can't say I'd mind if I made it up onto that list myself!


Weird thing is that it's showing at #20 on my book page, but if you look at the actual list itself on Amazon, it's still at 71

Must be an update thing. Sometimes the ways of the Amazon ranking system defies human understanding.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm so glad downloads seem to be good for everyone!  Traffic to the site is going very steady!

Sometimes I wished I could stand looking at ads because then I could paste them all over the site and get you guys to click them to buy kindles from there


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm at - wait, let me check *insert Jeopardy music here*

414 downloads and climbing fast.

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Not bad for a spanking new novella with no reviews.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity, you guys think we should make a post about this in the Book Bazaar?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My freebie is starting to rise in the rankings!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #810 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Getting a few sales at the $0.99 mark. Nothing spectacular yet. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Alondo said:


> My freebie is starting to rise in the rankings!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #810 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


Virtual high five Alondo! I'm coming up behind you.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

ajalbrinck said:


> Versim just showed up free on Amazon.


The Amazon Gods was just messing with us a bit 

And Versim has already 100 downloads!!!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Out of curiosity, you guys think we should make a post about this in the Book Bazaar?


I mentioned it in the update for my book but a separate post might be a good idea. Don't all post at once!


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

ZOMG     
Ghost in the Machine is now : 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,275 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

ZOMG ZOMG *totally freaks* I LOVE YOU ALL *group indi-hug*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I mentioned it in the update for my book but a separate post might be a good idea. Don't all post at once!


Yeah, I meant a single post for the whole promo so we don't spam the forum too badly. I rarely venture out of the Writer's Cafe - would the post be welcome?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm awake! Glad things seem to be going well for everyone!
> 
> I just posted another reddit link for those interested.
> http://redd.it/13tcwy


I just voted it up!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> I just voted it up!


Woo! Yeah, I'm always afraid of Reddit but we seem to be overcoming the negativity pretty well with way more likes than dislikes!


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

reddit is just full of trolls


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, posted about the promo in the Book Bazaar and a few other corners of the web.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Yowsa, they're loving me in Germany today!  Usually I don't get a lot of Internationals at all.

I'm already over twice the number I had when I did a three-day run some weeks ago.  I checked xtme.de but she didn't end up listing me there.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I have a plugin on the site that sends users to their respective Amazon country site so I'm seeing a decent number of international hits - hopefully it pays off for you guys because I know it doesn't take too much to soar on those charts.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, I have a plugin on the site that sends users to their respective Amazon country site so I'm seeing a decent number of international hits - hopefully it pays off for you guys because I know it doesn't take too much to soar on those charts.


What is this plugin you speak of?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool, I'm #9 in Space Opera in Germany.

Sadly, my bio from the German Author Central doesn't show up, price information isn't available and my books don't show up on my author page, even through it says they're there when I try to add them.  All very confusing...


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> What is this plugin you speak of?


It's secret and I'm taking it to my grave... 

http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/amazon-affiliate-link-localizer/


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

cekilgore said:


> YAY! I forgot who all I submitted the promo too - it was a bunch - filled out forms until my eyes said NO MORE!
> 
> I am so happy this seems to be working well for everyone, except for the issues with KDP for a couple of you  Really sorry to hear about that.. hopefully KDP gets their stuffs together. If not, I would be happy to do some extra promotion for you guys having trouble once its sorted; like guests posts and tweets or what have you.


That's so nice of you, thank you! Our Versim is finally free, so hopefully we can catch up and enjoy a great ride!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> It's secret and I'm taking it to my grave...
> 
> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/amazon-affiliate-link-localizer/


Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And I've just made a giant jump!

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

How it ended up in fantasy I'll never figure out - but hey, there you go. Time travel is a tricky one - it can swing either way. 

Hope everyone is having a great day one!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

It was too late for me to be part of this promo, but on impulse last night I put Dog Aliens 1 in Select and went free today. It is gaining some traction, but if you all would download it I will take all the help I can get! Hoping to join in on your next promo, if it doesn't fill up too fast. You all are established, though, and this is my first fictional offering...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,048 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> It was too late for me to be part of this promo, but on impulse last night I put Dog Aliens 1 in Select and went free today. It is gaining some traction, but if you all would download it I will take all the help I can get! Hoping to join in on your next promo, if it doesn't fill up too fast. You all are established, though, and this is my first fictional offering...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,048 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> ...


Got my copy.  Good luck with your downloads!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> It was too late for me to be part of this promo, but on impulse last night I put Dog Aliens 1 in Select and went free today. It is gaining some traction, but if you all would download it I will take all the help I can get! Hoping to join in on your next promo, if it doesn't fill up too fast. You all are established, though, and this is my first fictional offering...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,048 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> ...


Now inside the top 500!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #489 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Virtual high five Alondo! I'm coming up behind you.


...and on the rebound!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #489 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha ha ha. Just finally got ranked. At 10,000!

Also it says Versim is #18 in Men's Adventure and #15 in Technothrillers, but Versim is not there.

I'm having a feeling my free run has been cursed


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #374 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Yet my book still doesn't show up on the list! Bummer


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like my freebie is doing well, but my 99-cent book is doing worse than it was before the promo. I had 28 sales and 6 borrows on Darklandia yesterday. Today, with mentions on KB and eBooks for a Buck, I've had 7 sales and 0 borrows and my rank is tanking. Something is deeply wrong.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> It looks like my freebie is doing well, but my 99-cent book is doing worse than it was before the promo. I had 28 sales and 6 borrows on Darklandia yesterday. Today, with mentions on KB and eBooks for a Buck, I've had 7 sales and 0 borrows and my rank is tanking. Something is deeply wrong.


I'm not seeing a lot of sales either, but just wait it out. It might be slow today. I haven't really had time to track anything, I have another Cyber Monday thing going that actually pays bills, so I've tweeted a few times and put up a blog post, but that's about it.

We have all week!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> It looks like my freebie is doing well, but my 99-cent book is doing worse than it was before the promo. I had 28 sales and 6 borrows on Darklandia yesterday. Today, with mentions on KB and eBooks for a Buck, I've had 7 sales and 0 borrows and my rank is tanking. Something is deeply wrong.


Well, my paid books aren't doing so well today either, so it may just be a day when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I'm not seeing a lot of sales either, but just wait it out. It might be slow today. I haven't really had time to track anything, I have another Cyber Monday thing going that actually pays bills, so I've tweeted a few times and put up a blog post, but that's about it.
> 
> We have all week!


Surely you're not asking me to be patient?  This is why I never tried heroin. I love a quick fix.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #374 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> Yet my book still doesn't show up on the list! Bummer


There's probably a bit of lag time, with it being Cyber Monday. I just checked mine, and it finally jumped on the list to its spot. You may want to see if yours finally caught up.



T.S. Welti said:


> It looks like my freebie is doing well, but my 99-cent book is doing worse than it was before the promo. I had 28 sales and 6 borrows on Darklandia yesterday. Today, with mentions on KB and eBooks for a Buck, I've had 7 sales and 0 borrows and my rank is tanking. Something is deeply wrong.


Monday does tend to be one of the slower days for a promo. When is your ENT mention, T.S.? I bet that will give you a nice boost.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Could the rise of the freebie ranks be pushing your paid ranks down a bit, perhaps T.S. ?

and yeah, this is just getting started and people arent even home from work yet.. 

GITM current stats 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #488 
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

3 hours ago it was:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,275 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

cate dean said:


> There's probably a bit of lag time, with it being Cyber Monday. I just checked mine, and it finally jumped on the list to its spot. You may want to see if yours finally caught up.
> 
> Monday does tend to be one of the slower days for a promo. When is your ENT mention, T.S.? I bet that will give you a nice boost.


ENT promo is tomorrow. I do tend to do better midweek and weekends. 

It is so cool to see so many of us getting some serious boosts today. Are we cycling books to do another promo for the New Year?


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris! (r) You are #4 now at the very top for space opera for Only Human!!

Im catching up at #15


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Surely you're not asking me to be patient?  This is why I never tried heroin. I love a quick fix.


LOL...and that's why I also stoked that I'm gonna be ENT's Bargain Book of the Day on Friday - this month was not a good as last month, but I gave away a LOT of free copies on tour. I'm just itching to raise my price next week and go into Select and see what happens.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Are we cycling books to do another promo for the New Year?


I keep meaning to start a discussion about a Dec promo but I keep getting busy.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

cekilgore said:


> Chris! (r) You are #4 now at the very top for space opera for Only Human!!
> 
> Im catching up at #15


Hey, that means I'm kicking Hugh's butt ! Take THAT bestseller-boy!

Got to number one in Germany. Of course now they've all gone to bed.

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #330 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > Abenteuer

(I keep thinking/typing "Soap Opera". One day that's going to end up showing up somewhere)


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Claus: Legend of the Fat Man sitting at #19 overall FREE list. Very nice. But haven't noticed the ranking change since this morning. Is this thing on?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, the raffle has FINALLY taken off and is doing some damage - we were in the 2000's this morning and now we're just about to 3400!

  YAY!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Tbert204 said:


> Claus: Legend of the Fat Man sitting at #19 overall FREE list. Very nice. But haven't noticed the ranking change since this morning. Is this thing on?


It seems Amazon sales data is subject to bottlenecks. It's like trying to pour water out of a bottle full of water and pebbles. The water trickles out very slowly unless you poke something through the bottleneck to speed up the flow. The sales are in the queue, but they're stuck behind a bunch of other sales, until Amazon pokes a bigger hole and more fall through. It seems Amazon pokes the hole multiple times a day. That sounds dirty.

BTW, it seems Amazon poked the hole on my Darklandia bottle and the sales are finally starting to pour out.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> ENT promo is tomorrow. I do tend to do better midweek and weekends.
> 
> It is so cool to see so many of us getting some serious boosts today. Are we cycling books to do another promo for the New Year?


I hope so, though I'm not sure what "cycling" means in this context.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I hope so, though I'm not sure what "cycling" means in this context.


By "cycling" I mean doing another promo, but with a different book. So, since you used book one of your series you would have to use another book--to keep the promo material fresh.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> By "cycling" I mean doing another promo, but with a different book. So, since you used book one of your series you would have to use another book--to keep the promo material fresh.


I hope to have my new book done for January, so I am most definitely interested.
Pen me in.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> By "cycling" I mean doing another promo, but with a different book. So, since you used book one of your series you would have to use another book--to keep the promo material fresh.


Makes sense. I can offer Book Four for 99c for a few days to create traction for the second Lodestone Trilogy.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm thinking the next promo should be sci-fi/fantasy. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I'm thinking the next promo should be sci-fi/fantasy. What do you guys think?


I was wanting to do a general spec-fic of $.99 books (no freebies this time) of 20 or so authors. 
I'm open to ideas of course. If you guys want to continue to let me host that is.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I was wanting to do a general spec-fic of $.99 books (no freebies this time) of 20 or so authors.
> I'm open to ideas of course. If you guys want to continue to let me host that is.


This is exactly what I was thinking, but I didn't want to piss off the freebies. I would like to cycle free and 99-cent promos, so the 99-cent titles don't have to compete with the free titles.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking, but I didn't want to p*ss off the freebies. I would like to cycle free and 99-cent promos, so the 99-cent titles don't have to compete with the free titles.


That sounds good - with the spec-fi Chris suggested. That would open it up a bit more. And I have book 2 in my series I can set at 99 cents for the promo. So - count me in!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking, but I didn't want to p*ss off the freebies. I would like to cycle free and 99-cent promos, so the 99-cent titles don't have to compete with the free titles.


T.S., I know I already talked to you about joining next promo, but, FWIW, I vote that you go this route. I also think that you should keep the promo as genre specific as you can. Targeting your audience makes for better results. Of course, I'd like it to be science fiction rather than fantasy, because that's what H2O is!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

IB said:


> T.S., I know I already talked to you about joining next promo, but, FWIW, I vote that you go this route. I also think that you should keep the promo as genre specific as you can. Targeting your audience makes for better results. Of course, I'd like it to be science fiction rather than fantasy, because that's what H2O is!


I agree with this but I won't be in until late January - I have too much scheduled for the series through December. But late January I'd be ready to try another one.

I'll still do the raffle if you want, though. I can be contest girl.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I'm thinking the next promo should be sci-fi/fantasy. What do you guys think?


Works for me.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I was wanting to do a general spec-fic of $.99 books (no freebies this time) of 20 or so authors.
> I'm open to ideas of course. If you guys want to continue to let me host that is.


Count me in!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Cool. I'll be up all night tonight so I'll get another thread started where we can keep track of stuff.  

I want to get a new banner / logo image for the main site before the next promo though...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

It's really fun to see the Rafflecopter entries piling up. And I'm getting a bunch of new Likes on FB, Twitter followers, and Goodreads followers, fans, and friends.

I sort of did an all-in-one blog entry today because I have so much going on right now:

http://christinepope.com/Wordpress/2012/11/26/bargains-and-freebies/

I've only seen a couple of sales on _Blood Will Tell_ so far today, but my free promo (for _Dragon Rose_) is going gangbusters -- it's already #245 overall in the store. You might want to pick it up if fantasy romance is your thing.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Hey, that means I'm kicking Hugh's butt ! Take THAT bestseller-boy!
> 
> Got to number one in Germany. Of course now they've all gone to bed.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I agree with this but I won't be in until late January - I have too much scheduled for the series through December. But late January I'd be ready to try another one.
> 
> I'll still do the raffle if you want, though. I can be contest girl.


I'm up for a January promo. Should have book 3 up by then (fingers crossed).


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I hit a thousand downloads.  What is the visitor count on the Spotlight page?


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd do another promo. Maybe the last week in January?


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I agree with this but I won't be in until late January - I have too much scheduled for the series through December. But late January I'd be ready to try another one.
> 
> I'll still do the raffle if you want, though. I can be contest girl.


January works! And let me know when you need the info for the next raffle. Congrats on pulling this promo together. I see a lot of happy authors around here!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm up for either January or December.  I can offer The Eye, which does fairly well, but I'd never argue with a nice boost!  I'm working on another fantasy/fairytale reboot (my NaNo project), but that's not going to be ready until early 2013.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm okay with early or late January. If we do early January I can do my paranormal title. Late January I can do my omnibus edition (maybe).


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

I am wrapping up the final edits of the third book in my trilogy right now.  I am in favor of a January promotion because I don't think it will be finished, formatted or the paperback available in December, but I won't turn down one that comes earlier.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I must be doing something right because I just searched for "dystopian" in the Kindle store and I was #7 on the first page out of 1,128 results. I am definitely down for another promo.

Check out my Wool sandwich.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I hit a thousand downloads.  What is the visitor count on the Spotlight page?


Just that page? Barely under 2,000. I'll provide more traffic details to anyone interested once it's finished.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I must be doing something right because I just searched for "dystopian" in the Kindle store and I was #7 on the first page out of 1,128 results. I am definitely down for another promo.
> 
> Check out my Wool sandwich.


I saw the picture and thought "wool sammich" right before I read the post and saw that you already said it. Congrats!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I must be doing something right because I just searched for "dystopian" in the Kindle store and I was #7 on the first page out of 1,128 results. I am definitely down for another promo.
> 
> Check out my Wool sandwich.


That's awesome!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking, but I didn't want to p*ss off the freebies. I would like to cycle free and 99-cent promos, so the 99-cent titles don't have to compete with the free titles.


I want in! Would this be for December? I like this idea, because then we don't have to use another free day.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I was wanting to do a general spec-fic of $.99 books (no freebies this time) of 20 or so authors.
> I'm open to ideas of course. If you guys want to continue to let me host that is.


Definitely interested in this!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Check out my Wool sandwich.


Well put! Er... Or something.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

FYI: Everyone who would like to participate in the next promo will still have to sign up via the form on the promo site. I've already created a new form for the next promo and I will send it to Chris for him to post a link in the new thread. He should be posting the new thread some time tonight so keep your eyes peeled--he's a night owl.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I would also be interested in another promotion and love the idea of including fantasy (my other novel is an urban fantasy/paranormal).  Timing-wise, I am fairly open.  

Slow sales (um, I should say sale) for Cerulean, but hopefully they will pick up later. 
Congratulations to everyone having successful promos!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

H.S. St.Ours said:


> Well put! Er... Or something.


Did you really say, "Er"?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Did you really say, "Er"?


Nobody says that in real life.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I could do either fantasy or SF in January...but definitely not in December. I've got too much going on.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantasy? Hmm...maybe. *checks titles* Definitely interested. *checks titles again* I might maybe perhaps be able to find something. Maybe.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I must be doing something right because I just searched for "dystopian" in the Kindle store and I was #7 on the first page out of 1,128 results. I am definitely down for another promo.
> 
> Check out my Wool sandwich.


Ha! Congrats!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Don't worry - more details about upcoming promos will be posted in their own thread later.

On another note *CRAP* it looks like my reddit account got labelled as a spammer so the reddit link is gone now - which is crazy since it had nearly 50 upvotes...oh well.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm up for January - like a couple other people here, I have too much going on in December to even think about adding another promo. What was I thinking?  Oh, yeah - first holiday!

Congrats, T.S.! Love the Wool Sammich!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Definite uptick in sales for me. Would love to be part of another promo.

I think the general consensus seems to be one for late January, and I agree. It gives people time to consolidate after this one and prepare for the next.

Looking further into the future I think a group promo every two months with rotating genres could work out really well.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd be definitely up for a January promo.

I was late for this one - my own darn fault - however, it came right on top of a personal promotion that I was doing for FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE - as well as bumping into another 99 cents group promo that I am doing for SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME.

It's been a productive few days.

As of six days ago FLASH VIRUS:EPISODE ONE has moved 1257 free copies. It has moved up to #1040 in the Kindle Free ranking as well as being listed #3 in Amazon Bestseller List Top 100 Free Children's Boys and Men's E-books, directly behind James Patterson's two Middle School books.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155772011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

*yaaaaawn* morning everyone *fumbles for coffee*

I'm currently at 1571 downloads
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#9 in Science Fiction Romance
#15 still in Space Opera

I probably won't be participating in the next one as my next book won't ready until sometime in the spring, but this promo so far has been great for a newbie author like me. My goal is to hopefully get some more reviews out of this, good or bad, just so I can know if I'm heading in the write (wow need more coffee)_ right_ direction with my writing. The two reviews i've gotten are 5star.. but they could just be really nice people lol..

and congrats on your Hugh sandwich .. I would take a picture and print it out and frame it haha


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Today's blog post featuring Saul and Anna is up.  I've also FBed, Tweeted, and G+ it.  Maybe the next few days will be even bigger, now that the Cyber Monday stuff is out of the way.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Today's blog post featuring Saul and Anna is up. I've also FBed, Tweeted, and G+ it. Maybe the next few days will be even bigger, now that the Cyber Monday stuff is out of the way.


I've done the same today. I don't know what "Cyber Monday" is, but if you guys say, I guess it must be important in some way.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice going, C.E.

I'm holding steady
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #147 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

although my mission in life is to topple Rex from number 3. You're harshin' my buzz, Crystella!

For some reason I'm still not seeing the "space opera" list anywhere.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I click through my Space Opera tag that's on my book to get to it; there is technically a category for it, but its only browsable via Books and not Kindle for some reason -_- Amazon really needs to get their categories up-to-date / in order between Books and Kindle books. In the "books" section, the space opera category is still largely dominated by Starwars books

You are still at #4 in the tags (which is becoming a more popular avenue for people to go book hoping, it's how I find most the books I end up buying)
http://www.amazon.com/tag/space%20opera?ref_=tag_top_cust_itdp_t&store=1

if you do a Search for Space Opera under just books,
Only Human is #43, which is pretty awesome considering the popular pulp you are going up against
GITM isnt in the top 200, but i'm not surprised as my print just released two weeks ago.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cekilgore said:


> I click through my Space Opera tag that's on my book to get to it; there is technically a category for it, but its only browsable via Books and not Kindle for some reason -_- Amazon really needs to get their categories up-to-date / in order between Books and Kindle books. In the "books" section, the space opera category is still largely dominated by Starwars books
> 
> You are still at #4 in the tags (which is becoming a more popular avenue for people to go book hoping, it's how I find most the books I end up buying)
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/space%20opera?ref_=tag_top_cust_itdp_t&store=1
> ...


I'm #1 in Space Opera by tags.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/space%20opera/products/ref=tag_dh_istp

I'm assuming that's a good thing?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Nobody says that in real life.


Maybe not on the West Coast.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

H.S. St.Ours said:


> Maybe not on the West Coast.


Er... 

(Although, I am originally from New York.)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Muahahahahahaha, Rex has gone DOWN!!!

Sorry Chrystalla, I took your #3 spot in Sci-Fi Adventure

Now I better take a screen shot while it lasts!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> FYI: Everyone who would like to participate in the next promo will still have to sign up via the form on the promo site. I've already created a new form for the next promo and I will send it to Chris for him to post a link in the new thread. He should be posting the new thread some time tonight so keep your eyes peeled--he's a night owl.


I'm not seeing it.

BTW, results okay so far but not on a par with others. Maybe some who pick up my freebie will go on to read more of the series.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is having a great run! Just did my daily Facebook/Twitter thing. I'm bouncing between 5-6 on the Contemporary Fantasy list, and still getting those downloads.

Even better - my other books are selling. 

I look forward to the promo in January! Like hanging out with you all.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I'm not seeing it.


Chris and I are still trying to work out the details. He should be posting the new thread this evening.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Chris and I are still trying to work out the details. He should be posting the new thread this evening.


Great! I'll watch for it. And let me know if you'll need any organizing/planning help. My schedule will be less frantic by then.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

So now I'm worried.    

I had two freebie days for this promo so now I'm back to paid.

Going into it, my book was hovering around the 10k rankings, and in the bottom of the top 100 of my sub-genre.

Of course I slipped, in this case to around 36, over these two past days.  Does this mean that this has seriously backfired on me? 
Are the algorithms at a point that we're better off leaving well enough alone at a certain rank level?


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

How are the other $.99 books doing? I've only had a couple of sales (but my book was just released with no reviews).  I am curious to hear overall trends though, for future promo planning. I was planning on using fewer free promotions with this novel, but it sounds like that may have been the best way to go.

On a funnier note, I totally thought someone was pranking me this morning when I woke up to "Anna Kyss likes Anna Kyss" as one of my new Facebook likes. (I tried to choose a penname that did not bring up any other people in searches). But there really seems to be another Anna Kyss.    If she wins, it really isn't me.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Quiss said:


> So now I'm worried.
> 
> I had two freebie days for this promo so now I'm back to paid.
> 
> ...


That's really odd. I'm not tremendously sure how these things work, but it may be that if you have two free days then you have no paid sales over that period. I still don't see how that would lead to such a big drop in ranking, though. You are #97 in the SciFi pop. list here http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_7?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158591011&page=7&ie=UTF8&qid=1354117199
That's well ahead of me at #144. 
However, there are people a lot more knowledgeable here than me, so maybe they could shed more light on it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It typically takes 2-3 days for the post-free rankings to balance back out.  

As for the $.99 book sales for this promo - I'm thinking that mixing free/$.99 may not have been the best idea and am making note for future promos.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> It typically takes 2-3 days for the post-free rankings to balance back out.
> 
> As for the $.99 book sales for this promo - I'm thinking that mixing free/$.99 may not have been the best idea and am making note for future promos.


Thank you for the reassurance. I'm totally bummed out this morning. (Plus I found my book on two pirate sites so this isn't getting any better  )


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I don't want to get too off topic on the piracy thing - I tend to upload my wife's books to them. Still, it sucks to find them there if it's something you don't like.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I've sold more copies of Contributor at $0.99 so far this week than I've ever sold in an entire month, but don't take that as any indication as I can't seem to get that book off the ground.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't really comment on how well, or not well, the promo has worked for Darklandia because I've had separate promos running concurrently, but it definitely worked for my freebie. I think the biggest factor was getting featured by FKBT. I've got to find someone who's willing to feature our next promo. It will be hard since the books won't be free, but I'm going to try.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I've got to find someone who's willing to feature our next promo. It will be hard since the books won't be free, but I'm going to try.


I plan on coming up with a list of free sites that will promote discounted books much like the freebie list I put up...but it'll be a lot shorter I'm afraid.

As far as featuring the next promo, I know of one or two but they're paid advertising.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I've sold 15 copies of _Blood Will Tell_, so I think it's helping (not that I have hard data on daily sales figures, because I only check my sales at the end of the month). On the other hand, I'm running a free promotion on one of my other books that's going gangbusters (#43 in the whole Kindle store right now), so I don't know if there's any spillover going on or not.

I do think that in the future, doing either all free or all 99¢ books is probably a better idea. When I told a friend about the promo (and she kindly Tweeted it for me), she made a comment about how she was definitely going to scoop up a bunch of the free books, but she didn't mention anything about the 99¢ ones.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I've sold 15 copies of _Blood Will Tell_, so I think it's helping (not that I have hard data on daily sales figures, because I only check my sales at the end of the month). On the other hand, I'm running a free promotion on one of my other books that's going gangbusters (#43 in the whole Kindle store right now), so I don't know if there's any spillover going on or not.
> 
> I do think that in the future, doing either all free or all 99¢ books is probably a better idea. When I told a friend about the promo (and she kindly Tweeted it for me), she made a comment about how she was definitely going to scoop up a bunch of the free books, but she didn't mention anything about the 99¢ ones.


Yeah I think this is true too - my sales are similar - I should've kept better records. I sold a few of the 2nd and 3rd books too, which are higher priced. I wish I had a freebie for this...I'm DYING to do a freebie but my first one won't be until Christmas day.

Oh, but I have ENT featuring Clutch as BBOTD on Friday, so maybe that will help. Likely it will boost November sales, which are good (relatively speaking), but not as good as last month.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Yeah I think this is true too - my sales are similar - I should've kept better records. I sold a few of the 2nd and 3rd books too, which are higher priced. I wish I had a freebie for this...I'm DYING to do a freebie but my first one won't be until Christmas day.
> 
> Oh, but I have ENT featuring Clutch as BBOTD on Friday, so maybe that will help. Likely it will boost November sales, which are good (relatively speaking), but not as good as last month.


I've moved around 600 FREE books since Monday. Paid downloads are running steady at a little over 60 a day - hard to tell if the Freebie is having any effect - it's usually delayed in any case in my experience.

November sales are already up 40% on October, but the new release of Book Four at the end of last month has a lot to do with that.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I plan on coming up with a list of free sites that will promote discounted books much like the freebie list I put up...but it'll be a lot shorter I'm afraid.
> 
> As far as featuring the next promo, I know of one or two but they're paid advertising.


Maybe our pot of money should go for an ad Instead of such big prizes? Maybe just one $50 card books if people want to, and a paid ad for discounts?

Also, maybe we should only let everyone have ONE entry in the raffle? Keep it shorter? Just an idea - we can do whatever people want.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I've sold five or six books @ 99 cents and nothing for the past 24 hours.

I look at my facebook promoted post (taking folks to the listing page) as being reasonably successful with 300 plus likes, and the bitley url shows 130 clicks.

No matter what the end results are, I have had a lot of fun participating in this group effort.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Still no sign of the entry form for the next promo?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Still no sign of the entry form for the next promo?


Here's the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134202.0.html

The link is in the first post.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134202.0.html
> 
> The link is in the first post.


Thanks. Filled in and submitted my application. How do I find out whether I'm in?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Still no sign of the entry form for the next promo?


Yeah, sorry, I should have posted that here for those interested. (Thanks Christine)



Alondo said:


> Thanks. Filled in and submitted my application. How do I find out whether I'm in?


We'll be announcing it a day or two after submissions close on December 10th.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Check your alsobots, folks. It seems the promo worked. We are alsobot brethren.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

As we're winding down, I'd be interested in hearing from everyone about results.  Feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]

In general, what do you feel worked, what didn't, what would you change, your specific results, etc.

Specifically I'd like to hear from the $.99 folks and their results.

From everyone I'd like to know if you've felt like 5 days was too long or just right.

Thanks for playing, I hope it's worked well for you all!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm curious, for the 99¢ folks, when you're having your prices revert back to normal. Setting the process in motion right before you go to bed, or letting it ride until Saturday morning?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I'm curious, for the 99¢ folks, when you're having your prices revert back to normal. Setting the process in motion right before you go to bed, or letting it ride until Saturday morning?


See, now I'm gonna screw this up because can't raise my price until Sunday because I'm ENT BBOTD today. But I will be very curious to see what happens to sales after the price goes up. It's been 99 cents since I published it in October, so it really needs an increase.

We're almost to 5000 giveaway entries - which was my base for a "successful;" giveaway reach - so we did well in this area.

I did not expect a lot of sales out of this because my book has been 99 cents for far too long. But next time should be interesting. I got about double the sales as normal though, and I was having a slow month until this promo came along.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

We'll be announcing it a day or two after submissions close on December 10th.
[/quote]

My breath has never been so baited!!!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Check your alsobots, folks. It seems the promo worked. We are alsobot brethren.


Uhhh, what's an alsobot? A late remembered rear end, perchance?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Uhhh, what's an alsobot? A late remembered rear end, perchance?


Alondo - you slay me!

Alsobots: the list of other books under YOUR book on your Amazon page. As in "Customers who bought this item also bought"

Also bought - alsobots. Gotta love us writers.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> As we're winding down, I'd be interested in hearing from everyone about results. Feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> In general, what do you feel worked, what didn't, what would you change, your specific results, etc.
> 
> ...


Sent you a report and a few suggestions/ideas. Hope it helps.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Alondo - you slay me!
> 
> Alsobots: the list of other books under YOUR book on your Amazon page. As in "Customers who bought this item also bought"
> 
> Also bought - alsobots. Gotta love us writers.


Yeah, I see now some of you guys have been riding on the back of my freebie! Good for you!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I raised my price because I figured it wouldn't go into effect until tonight. Wouldn't you know, it's already changed an hour later. 

Anyway, I won't know how many sales to attribute to the promo and how many were a result of the ENT promo until I get their invoice today or tomorrow. I'll let you guys know the break down as soon as I know.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Then I think I'll just do it as the last thing before I go to bed. Even if the updated prices goes into effect as quickly as T.S.'s did, that'll still be pretty close to midnight on the West Coast.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I can say that sales went down yesterday across all my books by about 75% from the day before even though I'm in the alsobots of a gazillion books right now (I'm even in a few of Hugh's alsobots). Once again, I won't know if it's a KDP reporting issue until I get the invoice from ENT. Maybe a three-day promo would be best?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I can say that sales went down yesterday across all my books by about 75% from the day before even though I'm in the alsobots of a gazillion books right now (I'm even in a few of Hugh's alsobots). Once again, I won't know if it's a KDP reporting issue until I get the invoice from ENT. Maybe a three-day promo would be best?


Mine actually picked up a little, but I do think fatigue might start to set in after five days. I agree that three days feels a little more manageable.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> I agree that three days feels a little more manageable.


I agree. Three days seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

My vote is also for three days.  Things went pretty well the first day and then dropped off.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, 3 days is what I figured as a sweet spot.  Now I guess I need to adjust the dates of the Jan/Feb Promo...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

We have WINNERS!!!

I will e-mail everyone tomorrow with contact details for prizes.

I'm always struck by how many people cheat at these giveaways - they must not realize I can see everything they do (or don't do, as the case may be).  Too bad, so sad for them.

I also have in my hot little hands, the names and info of 5000+ entries.  Each of you will get a copy, please DO NOT use it for evil purposes.    With great power comes...you get the point.

And thus concludes our first Indie Sci-Fi (etc.) Spotlight Promo.  I thank all of you, especially Chris and TS.  It was a big job, but you guys did it!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Awww yeahhhhhh!!!! It's over!  I hardly did anything. I just had a crazy idea. You were fantastic, Julie!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I'll be switching the front page of the website back to it's default page but the promo address (freefantasybook.com/sci-fi-spotlight/) will still work so we may still see some residuals over the next few days.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

You were fantastic, too, Chris! Sorry, I got a little carried away with my last post and forgot to thank you. You were absolutely awesome. I hope we can use the data from this promo to make the next one even better.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I did well all five days, actually peaking today, hitting #3 in contemporary fantasy. Still getting downloads - I'm on the west coast, so I have about an hour left until my free flips over. But I agree - three days is less intense.

Thank you, Chris, Julie and T.S., for all your hard work and organization! I've been on your side, so I know how much work goes into a promo like this. It is much appreciated. 

I enjoyed hanging out with you all - and look forward to doing it again!

~Cate


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Thank you all so much for all you did for the promo.  Chris, Julie, T.S., you guys were all amazing and I feel guilty that I had to do so little!  Thanks also to everyone who sent me entries for my blog.  I really enjoyed featuring all of you!  I'm looking forward to the next promo.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Winners!  Please jot down our winner and notify them.  I will want to erase their e-mails ASAP sicne this is a public board.  I just don't  have time to email everyone individually right now.

SciFi Spotlight Giveaway Winners
100 GC - Angie  
50 GC - Lisa Markson 
25 GC - Stan 
Junco - 
I'll take care of the above winners


For you guys!  They are also in the SF promo googledoc spreadsheet - but I didn't know how to add everyone to that - it looked like it was private.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I sent the email to my winner, so I think I'm okay on that. If something goes sideways I'll let you know.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Winners! Please jot down our winner and notify them. I will want to erase their e-mails ASAP sicne this is a public board. I just don't have time to email everyone individually right now.
> 
> SciFi Spotlight Giveaway Winners


Interesting to see people I know on that list. I'll email my winner tonight. Thanks for putting so much work into the giveaway.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Winners! Please jot down our winner and notify them. I will want to erase their e-mails ASAP sicne this is a public board. I just don't have time to email everyone individually right now.


Got mine. Thnx! Will contact in the morning.

Thanks to everyone who participated and contributed in any way.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> Winners! Please jot down our winner and notify them. I will want to erase their e-mails ASAP sicne this is a public board. I just don't have time to email everyone individually right now.


I took a note of mine. Will email them today!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> And thus concludes our first Indie Sci-Fi (etc.) Spotlight Promo. I thank all of you, especially Chris and TS. It was a big job, but you guys did it!


Thanks for everyone's hard work!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> Winners! Please jot down our winner and notify them. I will want to erase their e-mails ASAP sicne this is a public board. I just don't have time to email everyone individually right now.


Sorry, don't quite get this. Where/how/why do we need to communicate with winners? Does everyone send a winner an email and where are these emails located? Forgive this confused contributor.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

H.S. St.Ours said:


> Sorry, don't quite get this. Where/how/why do we need to communicate with winners? Does everyone send a winner an email and where are these emails located? Forgive this confused contributor.


You shouldn't need to, it was just for those folks who had paperback books to mail out to winners. Regarding the emails, Julie removed them since this is a public forum and all.

On a side note - the new covers look nice!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Chris. I'm trying something new. Featured blogs and new book coming out, so a re-make was in order. I just call the other covers "collectible variants" now.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are fantastic! Really love the colors


----------

